# Has anyone shopped at Italist?



## mirukuku

I have searched the entire forum but couldn't find anything on this, has anyone shopped at www.italist.com? and if it is authentic and legitimate? thank you!


----------



## katran26

mirukuku said:


> I have searched the entire forum but couldn't find anything on this, has anyone shopped at www.italist.com? and if it is authentic and legitimate? thank you!



I'd like to know too - the site seems pretty well laid-out and designed...but I would wait on purchasing until someone here confirms. Sometimes new sites spring up and while some are authentic, a lot aren't.


----------



## mirukuku

anybody?


----------



## jeya13

Bumping this as I'd like to know too!


----------



## mkr

Let me tell you a story:

I looked all over the internet for info on this ite but found NOTHING.  They have some fantastic prices on Giorgio Armani bags.  I was afraid of getting scammed so I emailed them and asked "what's the catch" and "why are your prices so low" and "why can't I find a single person who has bought from you?"  

They were very helpful and sent me magazine articles about themselves and assured me they were on the up and up.   So I decided to try it,  totally expecting to get ripped off.  There is a GA bag I want but I ordered a different bag, an older GA that was 360.00. as a dry run for the $1000. bag I really wanted.  

So I added the bag to my cart and it kept kicking it out of my cart?  I'm gonna get ripped off.  Then I created an account and it went to my cart just fine.  Oh well I haven't paid yet.  So I add it to my cart and it won't give me a total with shipping UNTIL I PAY!  Good grief this is going to get ugly.  I email them, mind you they aren't open 24/7 like American online shops.  I ask them why I can't get a true amount and they were very helpful but that's just how it is.  So I'm thinking my $300 bag will end up being $600. 

It took me 3 days to finally get the nerve to press that PAY button!  This was my first international purchase so I didn't know what to expect.  So Friday night I'm having a few cocktails with my husband, I get a little tipsy and go hit that PAY button.  ERROR!  Problem with your transaction.  please contact us ASAP!  Dear Lord please help me.  So I contact them but you know it's Friday night and they're closed.

They get back to me Saturday and tell me my card put a hold on my possibly fraudulent purchase and to call them.  My conscience is soo telling me to stop now, but I need that bag.  So I call the card company and take care of it.  Then I stew over this for a few hours and then I did it.  I pressed PAY

And then the strangest thing happened.  I got an instant email from Italist thanking me for my purchase and here's your receipt and heres an email to refer a friend and they'll get 25euros to spend and your bag will be there in 3-10 days  heres your tracking number and it is leaving first thing monday morning.    

It left there Monday and I just got it today(Thursday) and it is brand new and properly packaged and authentic and beautiful and smells so good.  Whew! 

So They are a lovely company, I give them 5 stars!


----------



## eckw

I also recently purchased a bag through Italist and everything worked out fine. I wasn't worried about fake bags as the designer was not that well-known to have widespread knockoffs. I fell in love with a mini Sophie Hulme side-chain shopper and was pricing it online when I came across Italist (via polyvore) who was selling it at a 40% discount. It's not among her more popular designs so not many of the common online sites like Net-a-porter and Shopbop were carrying that particular bag model. The price was so attractive that I ordered it right away without doing too much research on Italist. Anyway, long story short, the bag arrived in excellent time (via DHL) and perfect condition.

I think Italist is like Farfetch and they basically source from actual brick-and-mortar stores in Italy - only I think Italist is not as well-developed as Farfetch so they have fewer stores working with/attached to them.


----------



## mkr

They do charge customs fees up front when you order and it's a fairly decent amount.  But their prices on some of their items still make it a bargain.  And they have quite a few of this year's items at great prices!


----------



## katran26

mkr said:


> Let me tell you a story:
> 
> I looked all over the internet for info on this ite but found NOTHING.  They have some fantastic prices on Giorgio Armani bags.  I was afraid of getting scammed so I emailed them and asked "what's the catch" and "why are your prices so low" and "why can't I find a single person who has bought from you?"
> 
> They were very helpful and sent me magazine articles about themselves and assured me they were on the up and up.   So I decided to try it,  totally expecting to get ripped off.  There is a GA bag I want but I ordered a different bag, an older GA that was 360.00. as a dry run for the $1000. bag I really wanted.
> 
> So I added the bag to my cart and it kept kicking it out of my cart?  I'm gonna get ripped off.  Then I created an account and it went to my cart just fine.  Oh well I haven't paid yet.  So I add it to my cart and it won't give me a total with shipping UNTIL I PAY!  Good grief this is going to get ugly.  I email them, mind you they aren't open 24/7 like American online shops.  I ask them why I can't get a true amount and they were very helpful but that's just how it is.  So I'm thinking my $300 bag will end up being $600.
> 
> It took me 3 days to finally get the nerve to press that PAY button!  This was my first international purchase so I didn't know what to expect.  So Friday night I'm having a few cocktails with my husband, I get a little tipsy and go hit that PAY button.  ERROR!  Problem with your transaction.  please contact us ASAP!  Dear Lord please help me.  So I contact them but you know it's Friday night and they're closed.
> 
> They get back to me Saturday and tell me my card put a hold on my possibly fraudulent purchase and to call them.  My conscience is soo telling me to stop now, but I need that bag.  So I call the card company and take care of it.  Then I stew over this for a few hours and then I did it.  I pressed PAY
> 
> And then the strangest thing happened.  I got an instant email from Italist thanking me for my purchase and here's your receipt and heres an email to refer a friend and they'll get 25euros to spend and your bag will be there in 3-10 days  heres your tracking number and it is leaving first thing monday morning.
> 
> It left there Monday and I just got it today(Thursday) and it is brand new and properly packaged and authentic and beautiful and smells so good.  Whew!
> 
> So They are a lovely company, I give them 5 stars!



Thanks for letting us know - so all in all, it all worked out. But I would've been very nervous too, especially with not knowing up front what the actual price was going to be!


----------



## Anna Tessa

I took a look around for ya as well and they seem legit, even getting a lot of angel funding it seems https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/italist/funding-rounds


----------



## mkr

They just got in a TON of new arrivals.  There's a lot of Gucci, Ferragamo, Fendi at some good prices.


----------



## katran26

mkr said:


> They just got in a TON of new arrivals.  There's a lot of Gucci, Ferragamo, Fendi at some good prices.



Nice! will have to check it out...thanks!


----------



## Kaabo11

Tried once and worked fine for mee too!


----------



## Gattidog

Thanks, everyone, for your comments!  I may give them a try, too, and I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## r_tiff2326

I'm gonna try out too!
Will keep y'all updated!
*fingers crossed*


----------



## ashlie

I just bought a pair of CL's from italist. After they were shipped from Milan, they arrived THE NEXT DAY! I was so excited. They are real and trustworthy. I will absolutely be shopping again with them.


----------



## r_tiff2326

ashlie said:


> I just bought a pair of CL's from italist. After they were shipped from Milan, they arrived THE NEXT DAY! I was so excited. They are real and trustworthy. I will absolutely be shopping again with them.



Hi, are you staying in Europe? Thus the fast shipping? 
Congrats!
I'm in Asia, haha.. I'm so hesitating to press the pay button!!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## mkr

I have a refer a friend code for 25 euro? off your first purchase if anyone wants it. You can pm me.   Am I allowed to do that on here?  If not mods please delete.


----------



## ashlie

r_tiff2326 said:


> Hi, are you staying in Europe? Thus the fast shipping?
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I'm in Asia, haha.. I'm so hesitating to press the pay button!!! [emoji23][emoji23]




I'm actually in New York. They sent me the a confirmation email right away then I would say a day later they said that they would be shipped. They went from Italy to Germany and from Germany straight to New York. I ordered then on a Tuesday morning and they came on. Thursday at 2pm. I say go for it!


----------



## r_tiff2326

ashlie said:


> I'm actually in New York. They sent me the a confirmation email right away then I would say a day later they said that they would be shipped. They went from Italy to Germany and from Germany straight to New York. I ordered then on a Tuesday morning and they came on. Thursday at 2pm. I say go for it!



Okay! I did it!!!&#128584;&#128584;&#128561;&#128561;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
Lol!

I got a email from them that my order has been accepted! Yay!
That was fast response I wld say!

Now I hv to wait for it to arrive!! So excited&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## ashlie

r_tiff2326 said:


> Okay! I did it!!!&#128584;&#128584;&#128561;&#128561;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> Lol!
> 
> I got a email from them that my order has been accepted! Yay!
> That was fast response I wld say!
> 
> Now I hv to wait for it to arrive!! So excited&#128516;&#128516;



Thats amazing! What did you end up ordering? I bought the So Kates kid leather in the color Pervenche.


----------



## r_tiff2326

ashlie said:


> Thats amazing! What did you end up ordering? I bought the So Kates kid leather in the color Pervenche.



I bot the valentino cage flats )


----------



## r_tiff2326

mkr said:


> I have a refer a friend code for 25 euro? off your first purchase if anyone wants it. You can pm me.   Am I allowed to do that on here?  If not mods please delete.



I just bot it a few hrs ago...
&#128546;&#128546;

If not I wld gotten the 25 off .. Oh well
Nvm it's still cheaper compared to what they sell here at the boutique


----------



## pursed23

Hi ! How was your purchase from italist? Where did you have it shipped?


----------



## r_tiff2326

Hello!

My order received very quick! 3 days and I got it via DHL
Highly recommended to order from italist&#9786;&#65039;&#128522;

And this is wat I got &#128516;


----------



## pursed23

Where you from r_tiff? Did they shipped right at your doorstep?


----------



## pursed23

r_tiff2326 said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> My order received very quick! 3 days and I got it via DHL
> 
> Highly recommended to order from italist[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> And this is wat I got [emoji1]




Where you from? Are there any deductions from your purchase since it was shipped outside UE?


----------



## r_tiff2326

pursed23 said:


> Where you from? Are there any deductions from your purchase since it was shipped outside UE?



From Singapore.
Yes delivered by DHL right at my doorstep
And no extra charges or deductions


----------



## ashlie

r_tiff2326 said:


> Hello!
> 
> My order received very quick! 3 days and I got it via DHL
> Highly recommended to order from italist&#9786;&#65039;&#128522;
> 
> And this is wat I got &#128516;



Oh my!! Those are beautiful. Enjoy them!! &#128156;


----------



## EnhancingPW

I'm so happy I found this thread! I'm about to order my prada shoes I wonder how long it's gonna take to get to Indiana,U.S. &#128553;


----------



## mkr

EFMF said:


> Great, thank you! But I am not sure how to send you a PM. Would you please send it via email or tell me how to PM you. Thanks a lot in advance!


I sent it to you.  Go to your profile page.  It should have a message from me.

I don't really know if that was a PM or not.  I have only responded to pm's I have recieved.  Good Luck!


----------



## ScottHile

i want to try it


----------



## katran26

r_tiff2326 said:


> Hello!
> 
> My order received very quick! 3 days and I got it via DHL
> Highly recommended to order from italist&#9786;&#65039;&#128522;
> 
> And this is wat I got &#128516;



Those are gorgeous! congrats!!


----------



## pacificagal

Thanks everyone.  I was a bit hesitant to order as well.  I'll let everyone know my experience once I place an order.  Thank you.


----------



## eiffelyn

I just stumbled upon the website today while I'm searching for shoes and I'm glad I found this thread! Saved me from insecurities.
x


----------



## pacificagal

I reside near San Francisco and placed an order last Thursday.  I received it yesterday (Wednesday) from Rome.  I was tracking it through DHL.


It's a Givenchy Nightingale and it appears to be legitimate.


If you look at their website, they do have limited variety on each designer.


I noticed that when I charged it to my Amex at first, it was rejected.  Then I tried a Visa card and it also got rejected - because it is a charge from overseas.


Once I confirmed it was a legitimate charge through my bank card, it went through immediately.


I agree with another subscriber that it seems similar to Farfetch.  Smaller boutiques are selling on it that may have one or two items on hand - not a huge quantity.


I hope that helps.  I would definitely purchase from them again.


----------



## lvpradalove

mkr said:


> Yes




so they charge taxes and duties upfront?


----------



## LifeLoveLive

Do not buy from this site, if you want to return a item for any reason ( even for defect item) you will have to pay Duty in advance again!  They do not cover for return shipping, and they will not refund the duty tax and shipping charges back to you!  I just had a horrible experience with them.   I purchased a Fendi Bag for 1900 and the Duty tax and shipping was 350 !  And to return the bag I have to pay additional duty in advance and won't get this money back!  Farfetch is a much better company, they offer free return shipping and you will get 100% refund including duty tax!


----------



## Steffy_

Hi! I'm new here x
So happy I stumbled across this thread. Eyeing a beautiful McQueen clutch that I can't find anywhere else, but like everyone else here I had doubts about the Italist website. Seems like it's a safe bet though!


----------



## jmc3007

Steffy_ said:


> Hi! I'm new here and would love to have a friend code if anyone can spare one? More than happy to pass a code on to the next person after I've signed up!
> 
> So happy I stumbled across this thread. Eyeing a beautiful McQueen clutch that I can't find anywhere else, but like everyone else here I had doubts about the Italist website. Seems like it's a safe bet though!


x

I've placed several orders with them, very happy with products and shipping.  Never had to return anything so I can't tell you how good/bad the process is.  My personal view is if you're unsure about something, stick with the usual Saks/NM/BG etc to ensure 100% hassle free returns, international retailers have a more complicated process due to customs, duty and paperwork, and that's just the way things are at the moment.  There's always hope that it'll be more streamlined and easier down the road....


----------



## Steffy_

jmc3007 said:


> x
> 
> I've placed several orders with them, very happy with products and shipping.  Never had to return anything so I can't tell you how good/bad the process is.  My personal view is if you're unsure about something, stick with the usual Saks/NM/BG etc to ensure 100% hassle free returns, international retailers have a more complicated process due to customs, duty and paperwork, and that's just the way things are at the moment.  There's always hope that it'll be more streamlined and easier down the road....


Thank you!! I'm just trying to sort out a few more details then will place my order  Excited.


----------



## chaneljumbo

hi all!

desperately want to buy a pair of shoes from italist asap!! x


----------



## ArtPop

Hey guys,

does anyone have a refer a friend code I could use? thanks!


----------



## jmc3007

ArtPop said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> does anyone have a refer a friend code I could use? thanks!


check your PM folder


----------



## GirlieGirl68

Wow! I think I want to take the plunge as well. I would definitely appreciate a friend code if anybody can spare one. Thanks


----------



## ilysukixD

Does anyone knows if they will cover custom fee or do we end up paying it?


----------



## jmc3007

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone knows if they will cover custom fee or do we end up paying it?


The purchaser is responsible for covering custom fees as well as obtaining any refund.  We have to keep in mind that the way custom and duties are setup in every country in the world is the point of entry begins with the purchaser and owner not the store or seller.  There's a sliding scale for all item sent to the U.S., shoes at 10%, bags at 15%, clothes at 5% etc. and neither Farfetch nor Italist can refund duties because they didn't collect and hold it on your behalf, fees were paid at the airport by a 3rd party brokerage company or the merchandise wouldn't clear and proceed to its final destination.  It's possible to get a refund from US Customs and Border Protection but it takes time and you have fill out the paperwork.  Call one of these Drawback centers to ask for appropriate forms http://www.cbp.gov/trade/entry-summary/drawback/locations


----------



## jmc3007

mmpbb said:


> So I really wanted to buy a Ferragamo bag and I was going back and forth about whether or not to get it from Italist or Farfetch. The price was much lower on Italist, but like you, I was concerned about the return cost. I did a little digging and it turns out that Farfetch also *doesnt* refund duties either. They leave it up to the customer to apply for a refund from the Customs Office of the country. Their website is a little misleading about this, though.
> 
> I reached out to both Farfetch and Italist customer service about this and they both confirmed. Since I knew that I wanted the bag, and that it was cheaper, I took the plunge and ordered from Italist. Couldnt be happier with it!


Congrats!  To deal with the complications of buying internationally I'd always ask myself if I loved the item enough as final sale, or pretend it if I was buying it while on vacation and the only way of returning the purchase was to get on a plane a second time.  Sometime the thrill of a score outweighs everything else!


----------



## VernisCerise

x
I also have a question about italist, it says that US buyers are not taxed, but there's like &#8364;200 of tax showing in my bill, is it duty? Thank you


----------



## ilysukixD

VernisCerise said:


> I also have a question about italist, it says that US buyers are not taxed, but there's like 200 of tax showing in my bill, is it duty? Thank you



I have the same question too, I thought US aren't taxed....It's over 17% tax

ORDER SUMMARY
SUBTOTAL	 1032.78
SHIPPING	 31.97
PROMOTION '25 OFF RC JULY' 25.00
TAX	 181.77

TOTAL (EURO)	 1221.52


----------



## jmc3007

VernisCerise said:


> Ladies can someone please share a coupon?
> I also have a question about italist, it says that US buyers are not taxed, but there's like 200 of tax showing in my bill, is it duty? Thank you


Yes that's duty everyone must pay prior to receiving the goods. You're not taxed additionally beyond this point.  In the past people who bought internationally would have to pay duties to fedex for example before the shipment would be delivered, this is no longer the practice.


----------



## jmc3007

ilysukixD said:


> I have the same question too, I thought US aren't taxed....It's over 17% tax
> 
> ORDER SUMMARY
> SUBTOTAL	&#8364; 1032.78
> SHIPPING	&#8364; 31.97
> PROMOTION '25&#8364; OFF RC JULY'&#8364; 25.00
> TAX	&#8364; 181.77
> 
> TOTAL (EURO)	&#8364; 1221.52


You're not paying VAT taxes that everyone else living in Europe has to pay, but you have to pay duty on imported goods as set by the U.S. Govt.  If  you were in person at the boutique the price for this item would be more that what you were charged online


----------



## mkr

I have shopped here.  It's unbelievable how much you can save on Giorgio Armani and Gucci.  There's a bag I want that is $1037.00 cheaper than it is in the US and thats with all the taxes.  I think the trick is to do your research before you buy so you don't have to return anything.  I will say that their handbag titles and descriptions are a little lacking.  But they will get up to speed soon.


----------



## Bike Pretty

mkr said:


> I have shopped here.  It's unbelievable how much you can save on Giorgio Armani and Gucci.  There's a bag I want that is $1037.00 cheaper than it is in the US and thats with all the taxes.  I think the trick is to do your research before you buy so you don't have to return anything.  I will say that their handbag titles and descriptions are a little lacking.  But they will get up to speed soon.


Good point about the titles and descriptions! The individual shop owners enter their own product titles and descriptions, although I will be working on a project to improve them. 

If you've see anything crazy, feel free to let me know and I'll do my best to prioritize it!


----------



## djsmom

I am pleased with my purchase from Italist. The shipping was fast and even with the tax and duty, I still saved a lot of money. They responded to my emails in a timely manner and they even sent more pictures of the item.


----------



## Lac0880

BEWARE OF ITALIST. Bought a Fendi medium 2 jours from them that had pictures of a blue bag and was described as blue. When I got it was forest green, Checked the code on the authenticity card and it matched forest green bag then checked the code on their website and it was forest green code with the pictures of the blue bag. My receipt says the bag is blue. Notified them as soon as I received the shipment and still haven't heard back.That was on Friday. They have not responded to any of my emails. Now to ship it back it will cost me $300 just to pay for their mistake and at this point I'm not even sure I will get a refund. This company seems like a big scam.


----------



## mkr

They are an ocean away so time is way off ours. And they aren't like the us where you can get customer service all the time. The one thing I realized is they work like 9-5 and no weekends.


----------



## jmc3007

Lac0880 said:


> BEWARE OF ITALIST. Bought a Fendi medium 2 jours from them that had pictures of a blue bag and was described as blue. When I got it was forest green, Checked the code on the authenticity card and it matched forest green bag then checked the code on their website and it was forest green code with the pictures of the blue bag. My receipt says the bag is blue. Notified them as soon as I received the shipment and still haven't heard back.That was on Friday. They have not responded to any of my emails. Now to ship it back it will cost me $300 just to pay for their mistake and at this point I'm not even sure I will get a refund. This company seems like a big scam.


Very sorry to hear about your experience.  If the listing is still up, take a screenshot or several of the product, document all details and initiate a charge back with your credit card company and let them do the work, ie send replacement, absorb return freigh etc.  fingers crossed that it'll be resolved happily in the end.  

I buy mostly shoes and 6-7 transactions with Italist and several boutiques they repped went smoothly, not even missing a dust bag.


----------



## Lac0880

jmc3007 said:


> Very sorry to hear about your experience.  If the listing is still up, take a screenshot or several of the product, document all details and initiate a charge back with your credit card company and let them do the work, ie send replacement, absorb return freigh etc.  fingers crossed that it'll be resolved happily in the end.
> 
> I buy mostly shoes and 6-7 transactions with Italist and several boutiques they repped went smoothly, not even missing a dust bag.


Thanks for the advice, they did respond today to both of my emails asking for pictures and saying they will pay for shipping if it was their merchant's fault but they have to investigate first. I'm hoping they will be able to solve this for me so I'm not forced get my credit card to charge it back. I will post updates as I don't want to ruin their reputation for simply being slow to reply but I just got a little worried when I realized they removed the listing on Monday but no one has responded to my email.


----------



## ilysukixD

Lac0880 said:


> BEWARE OF ITALIST. Bought a Fendi medium 2 jours from them that had pictures of a blue bag and was described as blue. When I got it was forest green, Checked the code on the authenticity card and it matched forest green bag then checked the code on their website and it was forest green code with the pictures of the blue bag. My receipt says the bag is blue. Notified them as soon as I received the shipment and still haven't heard back.That was on Friday. They have not responded to any of my emails. Now to ship it back it will cost me $300 just to pay for their mistake and at this point I'm not even sure I will get a refund. This company seems like a big scam.




Do you know if the bag is actually authentic? I'm planning to purchase a bag but I'm not sure if it's trustful or not? I understand your situation of your bag  and it's their fault for putting the wrong color. I guess we need to be extra careful before making any international purchase.


----------



## BVFan

Crossing my fingers on my first order from this company!


----------



## jmc3007

ilysukixD said:


> Do you know if the bag is actually authentic? I'm planning to purchase a bag but I'm not sure if it's trustful or not? I understand your situation of your bag  and it's their fault for putting the wrong color. I guess we need to be extra careful before making any international purchase.


from my experience, buying from Italist is like buying from a number of high end boutiques such as Intermix, Forward, Shopbop etc.  you're buying brands sold in their stores, not from 3rd party resellers.  the products are new and were ordered directly from the manufacturers.


----------



## Lac0880

ilysukixD said:


> Do you know if the bag is actually authentic? I'm planning to purchase a bag but I'm not sure if it's trustful or not? I understand your situation of your bag  and it's their fault for putting the wrong color. I guess we need to be extra careful before making any international purchase.


The bag is authentic. If you are planning to buy from them I'd ask for more pictures of the item before you purchase it, to make sure it is what you really want because returning it won't be easy. Also check if the product code matches the description on their website. I've sent them pictures 6 days ago like they asked and still haven't received a reply from their customer service. The colour kind of grew on me so I've decided just to keep it. Overall authentic products, reasonable prices but horrible customer service. Just make sure you really like what you are purchasing and treat it like a final sale, that way you won't be disappointed if you won't be able to return it.


----------



## ilysukixD

Lac0880 said:


> The bag is authentic. If you are planning to buy from them I'd ask for more pictures of the item before you purchase it, to make sure it is what you really want because returning it won't be easy. Also check if the product code matches the description on their website. I've sent them pictures 6 days ago like they asked and still haven't received a reply from their customer service. The colour kind of grew on me so I've decided just to keep it. Overall authentic products, reasonable prices but horrible customer service. Just make sure you really like what you are purchasing and treat it like a final sale, that way you won't be disappointed if you won't be able to return it.



Thank you for your advise, I was planning to purchase the lilac color. Can you post a picture of your bag?? Do you know exactly if yours was the petit or the medium size? It has lack of descriptions of their bag. I wished they could at least list the actual name of the bag.

By the way, how long did it takes from placing an order and receiving the bag? Was it charge international transactions?


----------



## Lac0880

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you for your advise, I was planning to purchase the lilac color. Can you post a picture of your bag?? Do you know exactly if yours was the petit or the medium size? It has lack of descriptions of their bag. I wished they could at least list the actual name of the bag.
> 
> By the way, how long did it takes from placing an order and receiving the bag? Was it charge international transactions?


They ship very quickly, I ordered it on Tuesday night and got it Friday afternoon. They do require someone to be home and sign for delivery. 
Mine is a medium, I was actually looking at the lilac myself, it's a very pretty colour. I believe it's a medium as well based on the product code and their description. You are right though about the descriptions really lacking on all of their products, no sizes etc.
Here is few pictures, as you can see the colour really changes depending on lighting from dark green to almost dark teal.


----------



## ilysukixD

It's so pretty!!! It will be perfect for all season!! >.<" I can't seems to pull the trigger yet because it's still over $1100 after tax and I don't know if i will fall in love with it. I don't want to end up returning it. It was be a hassle.



Lac0880 said:


> They ship very quickly, I ordered it on Tuesday night and got it Friday afternoon. They do require someone to be home and sign for delivery.
> Mine is a medium, I was actually looking at the lilac myself, it's a very pretty colour. I believe it's a medium as well based on the product code and their description. You are right though about the descriptions really lacking on all of their products, no sizes etc.
> Here is few pictures, as you can see the colour really changes depending on lighting from dark green to almost dark teal.


----------



## ashlie

Aspotofluxury said:


> I just ordered a Fendi 3 Jour petite in Black yesterday, my first time shopping but was £400 less than other retailers.  I'll send an update when it arrives with pictures etc.






I've had nothing but good experiences with italist. I hope you two do too [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## djsmom

Here's a referral code: 
http://italistcom.refr.cc/4MN5WW3


----------



## akiisthebest

I hv just shopped a loewe bag from italist few days ago, they ship it very fast, I bought on mon n received on wed( me living in hk), n send it back today via DHL,  the shipping is quite expensive which costs me around 100euro(they send to hk just 4x euro), n there maybe import tax would be charged from italy immigration( u never know how much they will charge :-0  I asked DHL coz they dun hv a fixed rate). So be aware u have to pay a large amount if you hv chance to return, other website like net a porter, u can use their company account to return so u can enjoy almost half price of shipping. 

The leather quality seems not sth i expected, I dunno it authentic or not, well, its cheaper a lot than everywhere n you can return it so I just gave it a try. 

However, i am a bit worried abt the refund now since their customer services is not that good( as everybody mentioned here), they reply vry vry slow, everytime I need to send three email for same question, n one day they probably can answer one question only( I hope the process of my refund wont take too much time (

I will update u gals the process.


----------



## Katk0tah

I received my grey petite 2jour today,it shipped by Dhl from giglio online boutique in Italy and took six days to arrive to my home in Kuwait,there is no additional packing only the dust bag and italist shipping box.


----------



## koalamui

Hi akiisthebest,


Thanks to share your experience to us.


I would like to buy a Loewe bag at Italist but am struggling if I should take action.  Could you please share which Loewe bag you have bought?  Do you mean the leather quality is not the same as that you touch the same one in the shop?






akiisthebest said:


> I hv just shopped a loewe bag from italist few days ago, they ship it very fast, I bought on mon n received on wed( me living in hk), n send it back today via DHL,  the shipping is quite expensive which costs me around 100euro(they send to hk just 4x euro), n there maybe import tax would be charged from italy immigration( u never know how much they will charge :-0  I asked DHL coz they dun hv a fixed rate). So be aware u have to pay a large amount if you hv chance to return, other website like net a porter, u can use their company account to return so u can enjoy almost half price of shipping.
> 
> The leather quality seems not sth i expected, I dunno it authentic or not, well, its cheaper a lot than everywhere n you can return it so I just gave it a try.
> 
> However, i am a bit worried abt the refund now since their customer services is not that good( as everybody mentioned here), they reply vry vry slow, everytime I need to send three email for same question, n one day they probably can answer one question only( I hope the process of my refund wont take too much time (
> 
> I will update u gals the process.


----------



## akiisthebest

hv to say that the return process is totally crazy, since Italist require customer to pay the import tax on their own, n DHL says that there is only coroprate account can pay the tax in advance in hong kong, italist hv promised that they would pay the tax first n deduct in the refund after, n the result is they refused to receive the courier. 

The import tax is 233 euro n I am still willing to pay, coz u n me know the deal n rules at the begining. however, I really can't accept their customer service, I dunno how much time i hv to spend on a bag which seems not the one u touched in shop.

I will update u gals how its going on.


----------



## akiisthebest

again, DONT BUY ANYTHING FROM ITALIST! dont!

after almost a week the return courier hv arrvied italy, they said they would receive it on next monday, but the thing is DHL said they just didnt reply anything. They r not only horrible customer services, its a scam, you cant return it actually, n the thing probably u buy from them are not authentic, if it is, then why they avoid to refund? it just totally not make sense


----------



## yufie83

r_tiff2326 said:


> Hello!
> 
> My order received very quick! 3 days and I got it via DHL
> Highly recommended to order from italist&#9786;&#65039;&#128522;
> 
> And this is wat I got &#128516;



I just ordered a bag from Italist. I ordered on Tues and they still did not send me any tracking number yet so I'm nervous now. I see Tiff's shoes and somehow I see a stud on the left shoe is slanting.


----------



## ashlie

yufie83 said:


> I just ordered a bag from Italist. I ordered on Tues and they still did not send me any tracking number yet so I'm nervous now. I see Tiff's shoes and somehow I see a stub on the left shoe is slanting.




Have you emailed them regarding the dhl tracking information? I've never had an issue. I'm horrified that you ladies are having this much trouble with them! [emoji17]


----------



## yufie83

Hi Aslie, 

No, I haven't. I believe they should send me the tracking number after shipping. It's just 4 days, let wait and see.


----------



## Bike Pretty

Lac0880 said:


> Thanks for the advice, they did respond today to both of my emails asking for pictures and saying they will pay for shipping if it was their merchant's fault but they have to investigate first. I'm hoping they will be able to solve this for me so I'm not forced get my credit card to charge it back. I will post updates as I don't want to ruin their reputation for simply being slow to reply but I just got a little worried when I realized they removed the listing on Monday but no one has responded to my email.


Hi Lac0880,

I just wanted to follow up and see if you had received any response yet from Italist's customer service? I want to make sure that they are getting back to you.


----------



## Bike Pretty

akiisthebest said:


> again, DONT BUY ANYTHING FROM ITALIST! dont!
> 
> after almost a week the return courier hv arrvied italy, they said they would receive it on next monday, but the thing is DHL said they just didnt reply anything. They r not only horrible customer services, its a scam, you cant return it actually, n the thing probably u buy from them are not authentic, if it is, then why they avoid to refund? it just totally not make sense


Hi akiisthebest,

I'm not sure that I understand your story, but I want to make sure that Italist customer service is taking care of you. Have you reached out to customercare@italist.com?


----------



## akiisthebest

Bike Pretty said:


> Hi akiisthebest,
> 
> I'm not sure that I understand your story, but I want to make sure that Italist customer service is taking care of you. Have you reached out to customercare@italist.com?



sigh, we hv talked via email vry long time, they said they would pay the tax today n receive the courier tmr, I hope everything goes smoothly.

To simplify my case, I hv received a loewe bag n sent it back, which they promised would help me pay the import tax first since I cant pay it in advance in hk, but they refused to receive the courier. After one week, the courier is still on hold, Its just totally crazy, n Hk DHL says they never pick up phone, its forward to voice mail. I strongly not recommend to shop wif them, I dunno if I can take my money back, n seriously dun want anybody suffer, even they got a lot of discount, but seriously its may not authentic, I hv to say again that the leather of the loewe bag they sent to me is not same as the one i bought in shop, n there is also a small dirt on the bag.  :-0   

the return of import tax costs 233 euro, n the shipping costs 100 euro, I hv just spent 330 euro for nothing but many troubles, horrible experience.


----------



## akiisthebest

I suggest u send email to them coz when i ordered it they send the bag just few hrs after.

the bag the sent me hv a small dirt too, so check it carefully when u receive it. however, the return procedure is vry uneasy, my courier of the bag has arrived italy over one week already, n they still haven't received the package, very horrible. my bag costs 790 euro n the return shipping is 100euro. the most stupid thing I did in my life


----------



## Aspotofluxury

Hi, 

I got my bag and I took loads of pictures first, I thought it was authentic- I'll post the photos- so I threw away the box it came in which stupidly still had the shipping note in with it.  I've been looking at the bag in more detail this evening and I'm convinced now that it's a fake.  The bag has this cotton label sewn under the rim of the zip and although this is my first 'Fendi' bag, I'm sure they're not meant to come with this.  I haven't used the bag and have emailed Italist to notify them that I think it's a fake and would like to return the bag- any suggestions on what I should do??! 

http://tinypic.com/r/102weg1/8

http://tinypic.com/r/2dupt0/8

http://tinypic.com/r/r6wbjn/8


----------



## ilysukixD

Aspotofluxury said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my bag and I took loads of pictures first, I thought it was authentic- I'll post the photos- so I threw away the box it came in which stupidly still had the shipping note in with it.  I've been looking at the bag in more detail this evening and I'm convinced now that it's a fake.  The bag has this cotton label sewn under the rim of the zip and although this is my first 'Fendi' bag, I'm sure they're not meant to come with this.  I haven't used the bag and have emailed Italist to notify them that I think it's a fake and would like to return the bag- any suggestions on what I should do??!
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/102weg1/8
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2dupt0/8
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/r6wbjn/8




Have it authenticate at the Fendi thread first. I was about to purchase the Fendi from italist but I hesitated for a while.


----------



## akiisthebest

Aspotofluxury said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my bag and I took loads of pictures first, I thought it was authentic- I'll post the photos- so I threw away the box it came in which stupidly still had the shipping note in with it.  I've been looking at the bag in more detail this evening and I'm convinced now that it's a fake.  The bag has this cotton label sewn under the rim of the zip and although this is my first 'Fendi' bag, I'm sure they're not meant to come with this.  I haven't used the bag and have emailed Italist to notify them that I think it's a fake and would like to return the bag- any suggestions on what I should do??!
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/102weg1/8
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2dupt0/8
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/r6wbjn/8



ya, they sell fake items, no suggestion at all, coz they obviously r cheating money, Thats y I post here , dun want there would be more viticm. Please be aware that they may not refund to you, coz they told me they would receive the courier ytd but still they refused to receive it again, so if u send it back u might just like my case u will lose $100 euro extra for DHL.


----------



## akiisthebest

ilysukixD said:


> Have it authenticate at the Fendi thread first. I was about to purchase the Fendi from italist but I hesitated for a while.



dont buy from them, there are many fake copy from china factory, they sell it at high prices n looks excatly same as real one, n italist probably just selling fake items


----------



## mkr

Do you have solid proof that they sell fakes?  That's a strong accusation


----------



## ashlie

My louboutins I have bought from them are 100% authentic.


----------



## jmc3007

akiisthebest said:


> dont buy from them, there are many fake copy from china factory, they sell it at high prices n looks excatly same as real one, n italist probably just selling fake items


Your last and only 12 posts have morphed from a problem related to a specific Loewe purchase and difficulties of the return process to accusing Italist of selling fakes from a Chinese factory.  It makes no sense what you're saying, and it doesn't lend any credibility when you always end with the same spiel to scare off people.  Whatever the problem might be, in the worst case scenario just call up your credit card company for a charge back and let them sort it out.  In any event my troll alert is beeping loudly. 

FYI Italist like Farfetch works to provide a platform for small boutiques across Italy to sell online, Italist doesn't sell anything directly the buyers, this would be made clear once a purchase is made and one can see the actual name of the boutique.  I've purchase loads of Valentino stuff over at least a dozen separate transactions and have had no problems whatsoever.  Everything genuine and arrived in excellent condition.


----------



## yufie83

Just received this bag from Italist today. It seems authentic. I also bought a blue one from alexandermcqueen.com. I can only upload 1 photo at a time, so will post the blue one later.


----------



## yufie83

This is the blue one from Alexandermcqueen.com. I'm gonna return it. Does anyone know how to check authenticity of Mcqueen padlock bag?


----------



## akiisthebest

jmc3007 said:


> Your last and only 12 posts have morphed from a problem related to a specific Loewe purchase and difficulties of the return process to accusing Italist of selling fakes from a Chinese factory.  It makes no sense what you're saying, and it doesn't lend any credibility when you always end with the same spiel to scare off people.  Whatever the problem might be, in the worst case scenario just call up your credit card company for a charge back and let them sort it out.  In any event my troll alert is beeping loudly.
> 
> FYI Italist like Farfetch works to provide a platform for small boutiques across Italy to sell online, Italist doesn't sell anything directly the buyers, this would be made clear once a purchase is made and one can see the actual name of the boutique.  I've purchase loads of Valentino stuff over at least a dozen separate transactions and have had no problems whatsoever.  Everything genuine and arrived in excellent condition.



Sigh, I did asked credit card centre helping me to chase, just wanna tell ppl my experience, n the bag i received is obviously not authentic, so better buy from other reliable website, it doesnt make sense u hv to take risk when u pay over 500euro. they claimed they did refunded to me, I hope its true,they take two weeks to receive my courier. 

anyway, i wont buy from them anymore, learn a lesson


----------



## akiisthebest

u know loewe leather is very soft, but the one the sell isnt. If you only look at it, it same as the real one, but once you touch it, its totally different. I dun hv any proof at all, n not going to argue here, just share my experience n think it clear before you buy.


----------



## honeybheyvbz

I've shopped in Italist and had a good experience. Their customer service replied to my queries promptly. I have asked them to send me photos of the actual bag which I'm interested to purchase and they replied within 24 hours. I ordered the bag in Wednesday (Australia time) and received the bag on Monday (Australia time). The bag is 100% authentic.


----------



## jyyanks

I just read the last couple of posts and want to share my experience. I got a great deal on Valentino - item was authentic, shipped quickly and was less expensive than if I bought at Nieman and Saks.  The 'do not buy, they sell fakes' general statement bothers me.  I'm sorry fo hear that some people got scammed but I don't think that should translate into "everything on this site is fake".


----------



## CrazyCool01

Thanks heaps


----------



## Lac0880

Bike Pretty said:


> Hi Lac0880,
> 
> I just wanted to follow up and see if you had received any response yet from Italist's customer service? I want to make sure that they are getting back to you.



Hi,

I haven't really had time to check in on here so sorry for a very late response.
Yes, I have ended up receiving a response from them stating the bag is described as "blue-green" by their supplier, at that point however I've already decided to keep the bag and used it on 2 occasions do I've decided not to pursue the issue any further.

Like I said in my previous posts I believe their items are 100% authentic however their site lacks detail descriptions and their response might not be the quickest based on NORTH AMERICAN standards. If you end up not liking the item return will be quite pricey, that said I would definitely buy from them again. Next time I will just research the item before I purchase it a bit more, maybe ask for additional pictures or better description etc.


----------



## grnbri

So Italist sells genuine, authentic, new items - with mediocre customer service - is that the general consensus?  Tried to get department store to price match an item and was told that the website "only sells defective things".  But my understanding is that Italist is basically an Italian Farfetch - a website that I have had good success with.


----------



## ashlie

grnbri said:


> So Italist sells genuine, authentic, new items - with mediocre customer service - is that the general consensus?  Tried to get department store to price match an item and was told that the website "only sells defective things".  But my understanding is that Italist is basically an Italian Farfetch - a website that I have had good success with.




They sell REAL, BRAND NEW, items from REAL boutiques. I haven't/have yet to have a bad experience with them. There products always come promptly in perfect condition. Saks sends me worse packaging than italist. What does that tell you? Haha


----------



## Bike Pretty

grnbri said:


> So Italist sells genuine, authentic, new items - with mediocre customer service - is that the general consensus?  Tried to get department store to price match an item and was told that the website "only sells defective things".  But my understanding is that Italist is basically an Italian Farfetch - a website that I have had good success with.


That's pretty much it. All the products come from Italian boutiques and shops. Italist.com is definitely *not* a discount outlet and no one should be receiving defective items! 

We're a small company and unfortunately our customer service has been going through some growing pains. We recently added more people to the team though, hopefully we are getting better. If you do run into any problems, let me know and I can flag your issue so that it gets the right attention.


----------



## kimchikisses

The bag is finally here! And before I can even suspect that it's not legit or anything... I immediately fell in love with the bag. The leather was supple just right and smelled good. And don't even get me started with the redness of this bag! LOVE! It's the perfect shade of red with the blue undertone.... which is my favorite type of red. 

The bag came with all the usual stuff: dust bag, care card, leather swatch

The only thing disappointing is the way it was packed. I opened the box and the bag wasn't even in its dust bag. They threw in a couple sheets of paper to stuff the box and that was it. But I was too excited to see the bag that I decided to overlook that. 

I'll head to the Gucci authentication thread now to verify the genuineness of the bag,


----------



## ashlie

kimchikisses said:


> The bag is finally here! And before I can even suspect that it's not legit or anything... I immediately fell in love with the bag. The leather was supple just right and smelled good. And don't even get me started with the redness of this bag! LOVE! It's the perfect shade of red with the blue undertone.... which is my favorite type of red.
> 
> The bag came with all the usual stuff: dust bag, care card, leather swatch
> 
> The only thing disappointing is the way it was packed. I opened the box and the bag wasn't even in its dust bag. They threw in a couple sheets of paper to stuff the box and that was it. But I was too excited to see the bag that I decided to overlook that.
> 
> I'll head to the Gucci authentication thread now to verify the genuineness of the bag,




Did the Gucci authentication thread give it a thumbs up?


----------



## ashlie

kimchikisses said:


> The bag is finally here! And before I can even suspect that it's not legit or anything... I immediately fell in love with the bag. The leather was supple just right and smelled good. And don't even get me started with the redness of this bag! LOVE! It's the perfect shade of red with the blue undertone.... which is my favorite type of red.
> 
> The bag came with all the usual stuff: dust bag, care card, leather swatch
> 
> The only thing disappointing is the way it was packed. I opened the box and the bag wasn't even in its dust bag. They threw in a couple sheets of paper to stuff the box and that was it. But I was too excited to see the bag that I decided to overlook that.
> 
> I'll head to the Gucci authentication thread now to verify the genuineness of the bag,




Did the Gucci authentication thread give it a thumbs up?


----------



## 6inwalker

Referral code: http://italistcom.refr.cc/3443G25


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

mkr said:


> Let me tell you a story:
> 
> I looked all over the internet for info on this ite but found NOTHING.  They have some fantastic prices on Giorgio Armani bags.  I was afraid of getting scammed so I emailed them and asked "what's the catch" and "why are your prices so low" and "why can't I find a single person who has bought from you?"
> 
> They were very helpful and sent me magazine articles about themselves and assured me they were on the up and up.   So I decided to try it,  totally expecting to get ripped off.  There is a GA bag I want but I ordered a different bag, an older GA that was 360.00. as a dry run for the $1000. bag I really wanted.
> 
> So I added the bag to my cart and it kept kicking it out of my cart?  I'm gonna get ripped off.  Then I created an account and it went to my cart just fine.  Oh well I haven't paid yet.  So I add it to my cart and it won't give me a total with shipping UNTIL I PAY!  Good grief this is going to get ugly.  I email them, mind you they aren't open 24/7 like American online shops.  I ask them why I can't get a true amount and they were very helpful but that's just how it is.  So I'm thinking my $300 bag will end up being $600.
> 
> It took me 3 days to finally get the nerve to press that PAY button!  This was my first international purchase so I didn't know what to expect.  So Friday night I'm having a few cocktails with my husband, I get a little tipsy and go hit that PAY button.  ERROR!  Problem with your transaction.  please contact us ASAP!  Dear Lord please help me.  So I contact them but you know it's Friday night and they're closed.
> 
> They get back to me Saturday and tell me my card put a hold on my possibly fraudulent purchase and to call them.  My conscience is soo telling me to stop now, but I need that bag.  So I call the card company and take care of it.  Then I stew over this for a few hours and then I did it.  I pressed PAY
> 
> And then the strangest thing happened.  I got an instant email from Italist thanking me for my purchase and here's your receipt and heres an email to refer a friend and they'll get 25euros to spend and your bag will be there in 3-10 days  heres your tracking number and it is leaving first thing monday morning.
> 
> It left there Monday and I just got it today(Thursday) and it is brand new and properly packaged and authentic and beautiful and smells so good.  Whew!
> 
> So They are a lovely company, I give them 5 stars!



so how much was the shipping lol ?


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

anyone has coupon for me please?


----------



## djsmom

BambolinaMaryam said:


> anyone has coupon for me please?




Here's one they sent me:
http://italistcom.refr.cc/MNRLVF5


----------



## 6inwalker

djsmom said:


> Here's one they sent me:
> http://italistcom.refr.cc/MNRLVF5



I think these expire rather quickly. Here's a newer one: 
http://italistcom.refr.cc/3443G25


----------



## jmc3007

Here ya go - share it online:
http://italistcom.refr.cc/MMJ245P


----------



## djsmom

Just received this code: http://italistcom.refr.cc/ZBHHB5T


----------



## ypph

ashlie said:


> It should apply to everything. However, it has to be over $250 or $500




It's definitely over $500 so I'm surprised why it didn't work


----------



## ashlie

ypph said:


> It's definitely over $500 so I'm surprised why it didn't work




I would email them. That's very irritating.


----------



## iamsecksi

i have a referreal link if anyone wants as well.


----------



## iamsecksi

anyone noticed how slow their customer service is??

I have placed 2 orders with italist pior to this frustrating week and they were wonderful up until recently. I recently went a little crazy on their website because I'm shopping for the holidays and found some great deal. Out of the 5 orders I placed within a week time span, 4 of them had a problem. Something in each order was out of stock. Sure.. no problem. I completely understand that sometimes boutique sell out and they are slow to update their website. They would then ask me if i wanted a replacement and I should've known to just cancel the order and re-order but everything got messy because they would end up charging me for the new price that changed the next day (? some item prices can change daily i suppose) JUST because of how slow they reply. And their way of refunding is annoying too because instead of just canceling a charge , they refund the differences instead and in my case, for some reason, I would lose out on a little money because of the drop of the usd to euros when my credit card company converts the exchange. And since my purchase is big, it makes a significant difference. 

When they ship out a replacement that's cheaper than original item, they do not even update the invoices for the customer convenience. So i'm still not sure what was charged because the original order was still charged to card and I guess they will refund the differences? And I tried asking them but because they reply SO slow, i am still waiting for a clear answer, after like 3 days.


I reply as early as 9 AM to their respond from 8 AM and they will not reply until like 11 PM. Then I messaged them back and they do not reply until next day. Sure, i also understand that they are going by italy time but that's really slow customer service. 

Their system is not integrated enough to easily smoothen problems like this. I never had problems like this with farfetch.


----------



## Bike Pretty

iamsecksi said:


> anyone noticed how slow their customer service is??
> 
> I have placed 2 orders with italist pior to this frustrating week and they were wonderful up until recently. I recently went a little crazy on their website because I'm shopping for the holidays and found some great deal. Out of the 5 orders I placed within a week time span, 4 of them had a problem. Something in each order was out of stock. Sure.. no problem. I completely understand that sometimes boutique sell out and they are slow to update their website. They would then ask me if i wanted a replacement and I should've known to just cancel the order and re-order but everything got messy because they would end up charging me for the new price that changed the next day (? some item prices can change daily i suppose) JUST because of how slow they reply. And their way of refunding is annoying too because instead of just canceling a charge , they refund the differences instead and in my case, for some reason, I would lose out on a little money because of the drop of the usd to euros when my credit card company converts the exchange. And since my purchase is big, it makes a significant difference.
> 
> When they ship out a replacement that's cheaper than original item, they do not even update the invoices for the customer convenience. So i'm still not sure what was charged because the original order was still charged to card and I guess they will refund the differences? And I tried asking them but because they reply SO slow, i am still waiting for a clear answer, after like 3 days.
> 
> 
> I reply as early as 9 AM to their respond from 8 AM and they will not reply until like 11 PM. Then I messaged them back and they do not reply until next day. Sure, i also understand that they are going by italy time but that's really slow customer service.
> 
> Their system is not integrated enough to easily smoothen problems like this. I never had problems like this with farfetch.


Thanks for getting in touch with me. I was sorry to hear about your frustrating experience so I've forwarded the message you sent me to our customer service rep and the CEO. 

We'll get to the bottom of this!


----------



## dochin_alice

6inwalker said:


> http://italistcom.refr.cc/3443G25


Thanks


----------



## ahkeelah

ashlie said:


> Oh no I'm sorry  The minimum purchase is $500. You should add something little to the order so you can use it!!




Ok, will do!  Thanks!!


----------



## lavy

So I made my first order with the Italist.com and I am waiting for my order.  It shipped quickly but now it is stuck in customs. Customs said that it couldn't get in touch with the shipper because they didn't include a phone or email to reach them.

It's a little inconvenient that there is no way to contact the company by phone dice emails take a while, especially with the time change.  I've had to forward the paperwork myself and now since it's the weekend there will probably be no progress until next week.

I would expect this process to be smoother, not sure if it's different for the US but hopefully it works out. Guess I will just have to be patient, it's just frustrating that the package has been sitting there for two days waiting for paperwork that should have been supplied by the shipper.


----------



## jmc3007

lavy said:


> So I made my first order with the Italist.com and I am waiting for my order.  It shipped quickly but now it is stuck in customs. Customs said that it couldn't get in touch with the shipper because they didn't include a phone or email to reach them.
> 
> It's a little inconvenient that there is no way to contact the company by phone dice emails take a while, especially with the time change.  I've had to forward the paperwork myself and now since it's the weekend there will probably be no progress until next week.
> 
> I would expect this process to be smoother, not sure if it's different for the US but hopefully it works out. Guess I will just have to be patient, it's just frustrating that the package has been sitting there for two days waiting for paperwork that should have been supplied by the shipper.


this is very unusual.  you should reach out to Italist customer service for help.  all the boutiques from which I have purchased use DHL as shipping and it always goes smoothly without any hiccups.  with DHL they have their own custom broker/liaison to communicate with the boutiques, buyers should never have to get involved.  good luck.


----------



## lavy

jmc3007 said:


> this is very unusual.  you should reach out to Italist customer service for help.  all the boutiques from which I have purchased use DHL as shipping and it always goes smoothly without any hiccups.  with DHL they have their own custom broker/liaison to communicate with the boutiques, buyers should never have to get involved.  good luck.



I thought it was unusual too, I called DHL because they changed the status of my deliver to unknown. DHL said that they were having a problem contacting the shipper because there was no contact info so they said that if I could contact them with the forms it might speed up the process.

I have reached out to customer service but I didn't get much info back and now it's the weekend, so I guess I will just have to sit and wait!


----------



## jmc3007

lavy said:


> I thought it was unusual too, I called DHL because they changed the status of my deliver to unknown. DHL said that they were having a problem contacting the shipper because there was no contact info so they said that if I could contact them with the forms it might speed up the process.
> 
> I have reached out to customer service but I didn't get much info back and now it's the weekend, so I guess I will just have to sit and wait!


I've gotten emails answered on a Saturday before.   Your situation doesn't sound dire, it'll be sorted soon enough, remain patient.  Either DHL is missing paperwork or duty wasn't paid yet in which case the store can pay online.


----------



## nocturne_pen

ashlie said:


> Oh my!! Those are beautiful. Enjoy them!! &#128156;


hi! I am new to this forum and I am debating whether to purchase at Italist.com. I saw in the post that you purchased from the website. is the site selling authentic items? =) thanks!


----------



## ashlie

nocturne_pen said:


> hi! I am new to this forum and I am debating whether to purchase at Italist.com. I saw in the post that you purchased from the website. is the site selling authentic items? =) thanks!



Welcome! All of the items I've purchased from stalest have came in great condition and have been authentic. I was VERY VERY hesitant when I made my first purchase. My card actually got declined, I guess because they are over seas. I had to call my credit card company and they thought it was theft, but I still made the purchase. I was so nervous but since then I've only had great experiences. Plus everything always gets to me within two days which is awesome, Im in NY by the way. HTH


----------



## nocturne_pen

thanks! uhm.. is stalest (italist.com) a different website? or was it a typo error? =)


----------



## ashlie

nocturne_pen said:


> thanks! uhm.. is stalest (italist.com) a different website? or was it a typo error? =)




Totally I typo! So sorry!! I mean italist!!! [emoji85][emoji28][emoji23]


----------



## Dreyya11

Do you guys know if your order comes in the original packaging? I really wanna buy someone a burberry gift but I'm afraid that it won't come in its original packaging. Can someone please let me know


----------



## Dreyya11

Hey do you happen to know if they come in its original packaging? I'm trying to order a burberry wallet and I wanted to know if it comes in its packaging


----------



## nocturne_pen

Hi! Is there anyone who lives in Canada and ordered from Italist.com  ? Just wondering how much duties and taxes were added.. Thanks! &#128512;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ladybeaumont

nocturne_pen said:


> Hi! I'm interested! Pls pm me the refer a friend code. &#128512; how's your experience shopping with the Site? Where there duties added? Thanks! &#9786;&#65039;




I posted a code a page back. My experience was great. I got a Fendi pompom from them with no issues. And yes, you have to pay duties.


----------



## Bike Pretty

iamsecksi said:


> anyone noticed how slow their customer service is??
> 
> I have placed 2 orders with italist pior to this frustrating week and they were wonderful up until recently. I recently went a little crazy on their website because I'm shopping for the holidays and found some great deal. Out of the 5 orders I placed within a week time span, 4 of them had a problem. Something in each order was out of stock. Sure.. no problem. I completely understand that sometimes boutique sell out and they are slow to update their website. They would then ask me if i wanted a replacement and I should've known to just cancel the order and re-order but everything got messy because they would end up charging me for the new price that changed the next day (? some item prices can change daily i suppose) JUST because of how slow they reply. And their way of refunding is annoying too because instead of just canceling a charge , they refund the differences instead and in my case, for some reason, I would lose out on a little money because of the drop of the usd to euros when my credit card company converts the exchange. And since my purchase is big, it makes a significant difference.
> 
> When they ship out a replacement that's cheaper than original item, they do not even update the invoices for the customer convenience. So i'm still not sure what was charged because the original order was still charged to card and I guess they will refund the differences? And I tried asking them but because they reply SO slow, i am still waiting for a clear answer, after like 3 days.
> 
> 
> I reply as early as 9 AM to their respond from 8 AM and they will not reply until like 11 PM. Then I messaged them back and they do not reply until next day. Sure, i also understand that they are going by italy time but that's really slow customer service.
> 
> Their system is not integrated enough to easily smoothen problems like this. I never had problems like this with farfetch.


Thanks again for bringing this to our attention. I'm really sorry about the confusion. Your feedback has been very valuable. To make sure that we avoid these problems in the future we always review our customer care process. We are committed to providing the best customer service, no matter what problems come up!

Unfortunately, in your case, your orders were a "perfect storm" of issues. The majority of our transactions go much more smoothly. It's a lot to post here in the forum but we sent you a few e-mails that go into more detail about what happened and how we are making it right for you. 

As always, please don't hesitate to contact us at customercare@italist.com if we can be of further help!


----------



## nocturne_pen

Lac0880 said:


> They ship very quickly, I ordered it on Tuesday night and got it Friday afternoon. They do require someone to be home and sign for delivery.
> Mine is a medium, I was actually looking at the lilac myself, it's a very pretty colour. I believe it's a medium as well based on the product code and their description. You are right though about the descriptions really lacking on all of their products, no sizes etc.
> Here is few pictures, as you can see the colour really changes depending on lighting from dark green to almost dark teal.


hi! very beautiful purse! =) by the way, how much did you pay for duties & taxes? thanks!


----------



## lavy

nocturne_pen said:


> Hi! Is there anyone who lives in Canada and ordered from Italist.com  ? Just wondering how much duties and taxes were added.. Thanks! &#128512;&#9786;&#65039;



I have placed an order to Canada but am having issues with customs clearance and have yet to receive any response back from Italist.com 

I am trying to be patient but I don't think there process to Canada is as well established to the states so I will keep you posted. Duty was approx 15% additional but you can have it calculated at checkout to get the exact amount.


----------



## nocturne_pen

nocturne_pen said:


> Hi! Is there anyone who lives in Canada and ordered from Italist.com  ? Just wondering how much duties and taxes were added.. Thanks! &#128512;&#9786;&#65039;


ok great! thanks! I hope all goes well. you're right, I have been researching and haven't found a thread for the process to Canada...


----------



## lavy

lavy said:


> I thought it was unusual too, I called DHL because they changed the status of my deliver to unknown. DHL said that they were having a problem contacting the shipper because there was no contact info so they said that if I could contact them with the forms it might speed up the process.
> 
> I have reached out to customer service but I didn't get much info back and now it's the weekend, so I guess I will just have to sit and wait!



I'm looking for some advice.

My package was originally due on November 26 and now there is no estimated date of delivery since DHL cannot get a hold of Italist to deal with the customs and duty.

I have repeatedly asked for an update on the status from Italist since Friday but have received no response. I am starting to get nervous since I have paid in full including duties and custom and it is a rather large amount and I haven't heard anything back from them.

How long do you think I should wait without any response before I contact my credit card company and halt payment?


----------



## lavy

lavy said:


> I'm looking for some advice.
> 
> My package was originally due on November 26 and now there is no estimated date of delivery since DHL cannot get a hold of Italist to deal with the customs and duty.
> 
> I have repeatedly asked for an update on the status from Italist since Friday but have received no response. I am starting to get nervous since I have paid in full including duties and custom and it is a rather large amount and I haven't heard anything back from them.
> 
> How long do you think I should wait without any response before I contact my credit card company and halt payment?



Finally heard back from their CS so I'm feeling marginally better about the whole thing!


----------



## iamsecksi

Bike Pretty said:


> Thanks again for bringing this to our attention. I'm really sorry about the confusion. Your feedback has been very valuable. To make sure that we avoid these problems in the future we always review our customer care process. We are committed to providing the best customer service, no matter what problems come up!
> 
> Unfortunately, in your case, your orders were a "perfect storm" of issues. The majority of our transactions go much more smoothly. It's a lot to post here in the forum but we sent you a few e-mails that go into more detail about what happened and how we are making it right for you.
> 
> As always, please don't hesitate to contact us at customercare@italist.com if we can be of further help!



thank you so much for your help! everything have been solved. i will give italist a chance again in the future.


----------



## 123delirious

Agree with their customer service being terrible. I wanted clarification on two bags I was interested in so I filled in their form. It's been a week and no response. Guess I won't be purchasing from their website!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good afternoon.

Is it my first time placing order with Italist.  I am just wondering if they charge tax or duty to ship to U.S.A.?

Please let me know.  Thank you.

J.


----------



## ashlie

tabolove26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Good afternoon.
> 
> Is it my first time placing order with Italist.  I am just wondering if they charge tax or duty to ship to U.S.A.?
> 
> Please let me know.  Thank you.
> 
> J.




They charge a shipping rate but do not change a VAT if your in the US. Hth


----------



## tabolove26

ashlie said:


> They charge a shipping rate but do not change a VAT if your in the US. Hth


Hello Ashlie,

Thank you for the answer.  I am sorry; but, can I ask you one more question:

I am on the check out page where they ask for payment information; but, the charge for tax is still on.  Does it get drop when I complete the order?

Thank you.


----------



## ashlie

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Ashlie,
> 
> Thank you for the answer.  I am sorry; but, can I ask you one more question:
> 
> I am on the check out page where they ask for payment information; but, the charge for tax is still on.  Does it get drop when I complete the order?
> 
> Thank you.




Oh my wait you are so right. I'm thinking about farfetch. Italist does. I just checked my last order. So sorry my mistake. [emoji85] if your spending more than $500 try to get a referral code. Mine is invalid now otherwise I would pass it on.


----------



## lavy

lavy said:


> I'm looking for some advice.
> 
> My package was originally due on November 26 and now there is no estimated date of delivery since DHL cannot get a hold of Italist to deal with the customs and duty.
> 
> I have repeatedly asked for an update on the status from Italist since Friday but have received no response. I am starting to get nervous since I have paid in full including duties and custom and it is a rather large amount and I haven't heard anything back from them.
> 
> How long do you think I should wait without any response before I contact my credit card company and halt payment?



I finally got my handbag so I wanted to do a follow up on Italist.com.

I ordered a Fendi peekaboo and got it for a pretty good price. The packaging was meh... They put the bag in the dust bag and put it in a box to ship with some packing material. I guess I would expect more when spending that kind of money on a handbag. The bag was perfect except for a scratch on one of the clasps (but I'm okay with that since I didn't pay full price). Had it authenticated on the Fendi forum and everything was good.

Original shipping was fast but it got stuck at customs and it was very difficult to get a hold of customer service.

In the end everything worked out but you have to be okay with minimal response from customer service, do your homework and know what you want because returns would be a pain.


----------



## tabolove26

lavy said:


> I finally got my handbag so I wanted to do a follow up on Italist.com.
> 
> I ordered a Fendi peekaboo and got it for a pretty good price. The packaging was meh... They put the bag in the dust bag and put it in a box to ship with some packing material. I guess I would expect more when spending that kind of money on a handbag. The bag was perfect except for a scratch on one of the clasps (but I'm okay with that since I didn't pay full price). Had it authenticated on the Fendi forum and everything was good.
> 
> Original shipping was fast but it got stuck at customs and it was very difficult to get a hold of customer service.
> 
> In the end everything worked out but you have to be okay with minimal response from customer service, do your homework and know what you want because returns would be a pain.




Congratulations!  I saw your Fendi Peekaboo on the Fendi authentication post.  It is amazing!  Will you mind sharing its price?


----------



## lavy

tabolove26 said:


> Congratulations!  I saw your Fendi Peekaboo on the Fendi authentication post.  It is amazing!  Will you mind sharing its price?


After tax and duty it was $2500 euro, which is around $2700 US dollars.


----------



## 6inwalker

Referral code: http://italistcom.refr.cc/4VFP9Q6


----------



## Aquamarinab

Bike Pretty said:


> Thanks again for bringing this to our attention. I'm really sorry about the confusion. Your feedback has been very valuable. To make sure that we avoid these problems in the future we always review our customer care process. We are committed to providing the best customer service, no matter what problems come up!
> 
> Unfortunately, in your case, your orders were a "perfect storm" of issues. The majority of our transactions go much more smoothly. It's a lot to post here in the forum but we sent you a few e-mails that go into more detail about what happened and how we are making it right for you.
> 
> As always, please don't hesitate to contact us at customercare@italist.com if we can be of further help!


You know i'm really worry about my order.I placed it at first time at italist and still no information, a wrote lots of emails at customer care service but no reply. It is disgusting because i'll never buy anything at italist.com.Please how can I talk with customer service by phone because all my emails had np reply.my order number GSH-00000153


----------



## jiangjh

Help pls.
I am in Canada, but my default country is Italia on their website. How to revise the country to Canada? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Wenting Wang

Hi guys, I just wanna share my bad experience shopping in italist. I have bought one fendi wallet in italist one month. When I received the wallet, it looks totally different color from the photos shown in website so I decided to return it. Actually, I have returned the item for more than one month but I did not receive any refund and message. I contacted them and they just said they would tell me when I can get the refund soon. Then, it has been another 6 days passing. No message and no refund. What would you guys think?? Who can help me ??


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Ashlie,

You are so nice!  Thank you!  

Julia


----------



## ashlie

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Ashlie,
> 
> You are so nice!  Thank you!
> 
> Julia




No problem!!


----------



## Carolpinheiro

Hi guys! I've just discovered italist and i still cant believe i can trust the website! I mean, someone in this forum got a petit fendi 2jours that today costs $ 953 in sale in italist, and it came with a card from giglio online store. In giglio's website (its online store), the petit fendi 2jours costs  1320,00!!!! Its so much difference in price!! How can italist sell a purse from giglio for a much more lower price than the own giglio? Plus, how can italist website be the only one which can achieve such low prices that farfetch, matches fashion, luisa via roma, neiman marcus etc can't??


----------



## AlinaK

Bike Pretty said:


> That's pretty much it. All the products come from Italian boutiques and shops. Italist.com is definitely *not* a discount outlet and no one should be receiving defective items!
> 
> We're a small company and unfortunately our customer service has been going through some growing pains. We recently added more people to the team though, hopefully we are getting better. If you do run into any problems, let me know and I can flag your issue so that it gets the right attention.


Dear Bike Pretty,

I am from Moscow and have ordered a Woolrich Parka, today is 21 day since I have made an order,

could you please try to help me! i have got an SDA tracking number (2606T0000162S)  that is not valid after crossinf the border in Russia (I think after my parcel went through the custom it is passed to our local courier like EMS or smth like this).
so for 4 days I do not have any replies from customer service/ I am asking to provide me with internation tracking number of my order!

please! I am going crazy for already 3 weeks, it is very cold now in Moscow and I really need this parka!

please help me!


----------



## AlinaK

If anybody could advise me anything?

I feel so stupid that I have ordered a Woolrich Parka. the cost was 458 euro +53 euro delivery via Italiam post SDA (i have a big experience in online shopping and always get my orders very soon from net-a-porter, farfetch, luisaviaroma and etc and via DHL and the cost was not more than 20 euro or less....

so I put my order on 27th of November, on 2nd of December Italist send me the tracking number of SDA and on 14th of December (express courier?? really??) it crossed the border of Russia and status was "exit from customs" 
BUT
this tracking number is not valid in Russia because after crossing the border another courier service should deliver it to me, but what courier? when? what is the bew tracking number??

and where is my order after 21 days???????

all this days I feel terrible!


----------



## ashlie

AlinaK said:


> If anybody could advise me anything?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so stupid that I have ordered a Woolrich Parka. the cost was 458 euro +53 euro delivery via Italiam post SDA (i have a big experience in online shopping and always get my orders very soon from net-a-porter, farfetch, luisaviaroma and etc and via DHL and the cost was not more than 20 euro or less....
> 
> 
> 
> so I put my order on 27th of November, on 2nd of December Italist send me the tracking number of SDA and on 14th of December (express courier?? really??) it crossed the border of Russia and status was "exit from customs"
> 
> BUT
> 
> this tracking number is not valid in Russia because after crossing the border another courier service should deliver it to me, but what courier? when? what is the bew tracking number??
> 
> 
> 
> and where is my order after 21 days???????
> 
> 
> 
> all this days I feel terrible!




Oh my! I am so sorry this absolutely sucks! I live in the states and I always receive my packages writhing 48 hrs of them shipping. Have you tried to chat them online? I've always been able to get in touch with customer service. I would keep emailing them. Please keep us updated with the situation!


----------



## AlinaK

ashlie said:


> Oh my! I am so sorry this absolutely sucks! I live in the states and I always receive my packages writhing 48 hrs of them shipping. Have you tried to chat them online? I've always been able to get in touch with customer service. I would keep emailing them. Please keep us updated with the situation!



Dear Ashlie, thank you very much for you care!

I write to customer service EVERY DAY for 2-3 times, but for more than 8 days there is no any answer...

I would like to ask for the refund, as nobody is care about my order and they do not have a right to treat their client this way...

could you please suggest how can I contact customer service because it is not funny...


----------



## freepockets

I think you need to contact your local postal service and find out what happened to the tracking. It could still be on its way!


----------



## ashlie

AlinaK said:


> Dear Ashlie, thank you very much for you care!
> 
> 
> 
> I write to customer service EVERY DAY for 2-3 times, but for more than 8 days there is no any answer...
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask for the refund, as nobody is care about my order and they do not have a right to treat their client this way...
> 
> 
> 
> could you please suggest how can I contact customer service because it is not funny...




I am NOT sticking up for italist because they should have responded to you by now. However, recently especially with holiday, there has been so much theft. I agree that you should really contact your local postal service. It should say who it was transferred to on the tracking and then that tracking number should be transferable to the "new" carrier. I ordered something from Britain a few months back and it went through their local postal service. Then another. And another until it got to customs in the US. Here in the states, especially the customs in New York, things are prone to getting "misplaced" or "lost." Aka stolen!!!!! I have heard stories that they were stuck there for over 6 months and then delivered!! Back to my point...I would try to locate the package and then file a complaint with the service who lost it/stole it/misplaced it. I do agree that this is kind of not your problem and italist should be handling in on their end internally. They should also ship you out another coat!


----------



## AlinaK

ashlie said:


> I am NOT sticking up for italist because they should have responded to you by now. However, recently especially with holiday, there has been so much theft. I agree that you should really contact your local postal service. It should say who it was transferred to on the tracking and then that tracking number should be transferable to the "new" carrier. I ordered something from Britain a few months back and it went through their local postal service. Then another. And another until it got to customs in the US. Here in the states, especially the customs in New York, things are prone to getting "misplaced" or "lost." Aka stolen!!!!! I have heard stories that they were stuck there for over 6 months and then delivered!! Back to my point...I would try to locate the package and then file a complaint with the service who lost it/stole it/misplaced it. I do agree that this is kind of not your problem and italist should be handling in on their end internally. They should also ship you out another coat!


thank you, I will keep you up to date, but the thing is that NOBODY but vitalist is able to tell me WHAT courier will deliver coat to me....


----------



## ashlie

AlinaK said:


> thank you, I will keep you up to date, but the thing is that NOBODY but vitalist is able to tell me WHAT courier will deliver coat to me....




But it was shipped wasn't it?... If you go onto your account via italist it will give you a link to the tracking information. It will also tell you the carrier. Mine gave me a link which was a link to DHL.


----------



## Vfsakis

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-please-read-the-rules-and-820058-325.html

I am in dire need for some help! Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get a response handbag authentication?

Thank you!!


----------



## AlinaK

ashlie said:


> But it was shipped wasn't it?... If you go onto your account via italist it will give you a link to the tracking information. It will also tell you the carrier. Mine gave me a link which was a link to DHL.



yes, it was shipped on 2nd of Dec, unfortunately and i don't know why, only to russia it is delivered via SDA + our local postage (Export box/EMS), and there is no any link... 

today I spoke with SDA operator- nice italian woman via Skype and she told me that she can't see new tracking number and only sender can request this tracking number i wrote to italist customer service : to provide me with new tracking number, I even pointed whom to call, what number or email, so I am still waiting...

and again on my local postage they told me that they need tracking number and can't check the trace with address or name... I believe that italist not a scammer but they just ignore me ....


----------



## mkr

Vfsakis said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-please-read-the-rules-and-820058-325.html
> 
> 
> 
> I am in dire need for some help! Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get a response handbag authentication?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




The people who authenticate volunteer their time. With the holidays coming I'm sure they are pretty busy.


----------



## Vfsakis

Thank you for your reply mkr!!


----------



## Elizz

jiangjh said:


> Help pls.
> I am in Canada, but my default country is Italia on their website. How to revise the country to Canada? Thanks a lot.


Hi! 
How did you change your default country?!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## hkc147

http://italistcom.refr.cc/5QG7S56


----------



## hkc147

http://go.referralcandy.com/share/5QG7S56


----------



## E2tG

Referral link: http://italistcom.refr.cc/TRQZ8F6


----------



## jyyanks

Here's 2 more:

http://italistcom.refr.cc/LD7Z55J

http://italistcom.refr.cc/LD7Z55J


----------



## ashlie

Ashty said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone have a friend code?
> 
> Happy holidays!




http://italistcom.refr.cc/C4WFH8J


----------



## jyyanks

http://go.referralcandy.com/share/LD7Z55J

Sorry. Duplicate post.


----------



## bobee25

Hi I just purchased a prada shoes from Italist and it's been in processing status from 25/12/2015 till now I sent them a lot of e mails and no one answers is this normal?!!! Please can some one tell me what to do


----------



## bobee25

Now they sent me a confirmation mail that the order is accepted and the courier will take it surprisingly after one hour they sent another mail that the item is out of stock and they refunded me I called my bank they said they still didn't refund it really terrible service I have never faced this through farefetch


----------



## scarlette123

I just had a very bad experience with Italist.com. I placed my order on 24 Dec and my credit card had been charged (they  don't accept Paypal) but i have yet to receive any shipment updates to  date. The customer service is totally non existence. After a few emails  to them i only got a reply from them that they apologized for the delays  and offer me a 10Euro store credit for future order, how pathethic!!!  And without any shipment advice yet. I m totally disappointed with their  unprofessional and shabby way to deal business. Pls stay away from this  website!


----------



## AlinaK

Dear all,

First of all I would like to tell you that Italist is honest and reliable company, yes, there are some issues with quick replies but i think this is because of a not big customer care staff.

as you could see from my previous messages i had some issues with delivery to Russia, this was fault of local italian and russian posts, so after month of awaiting I understood that my parcel was lost (won't bore you with the details how I had to learn italian to contact italian post and how many emails I had wrote and home many nerves I had lost)

BUT very positive moment that when I ask Italist to make a full refund they did it immediately... 

if it would be possible to deliver to russia with dhl i will shop Italist for 100%

and of course I share with you with friends coupon 
http://italistcom.refr.cc/MQPTZK3


----------



## lavy

I think this code works if anyone needs one 

http://italistcom.refr.cc/NW9HKH7


----------



## imfromksa01

http://italistcom.refr.cc/FVNF6MT


----------



## bernardett

I've had problems as well with Italist. Usually no problems with delivery, but when you contact them about returns or as now, I got a bill from customs to pay VAT on the item and this was allready included in the total price but Italist had not specified it in the customsform on the parcel, it just said VAT paid 0. I've contacted them to solve the problem and I do receive a reply that they will take care of it but nothing happens. The item I wanted to return was at the end not returnable anymore because they didn't send me the return labels... So... not he best experience. They do have good princing though but the hazzle that comes from ordering is not worth it.


----------



## Ekaterina_Zhu

I Want also to tell my story. I never have been on thos blog but was ggoling about the italist because of my negativ experince. I bouhgt a Fendi Bag 3Jours for 1300 Euro. Tha bag came very fast. As fats as money were charged. So far so good. I was realy happy. But than a saw  a huge scratch on it!!! And two days after recieving the bag I wrote the customer service about the retour. I am Waiting for the answer three days already, nothing happens. Nobody answers and I am realy shocked and woul never ever recommend this awful site. I had never got such a bad customer service. The site looks good an one would never think about some cheating. But in fact it is a cheating. You cant return  ordered stuff even if it is with mistakes. I am realy shocked. Awful service! Never buy there https://www.italist.com/en 

I am not sure I will ever hear from them. So I probably lost 1300 EUROS!!!


----------



## ozmem

Hi all,

I just ordered a Valentino wallet from italist.com but i have got the item with a large scratch mark. i have already email them but still got no reply.Just wanna share with you the bad experience here. i am wondering if they are selling pre-owned or non authentic items. how can they ship a defective item like this to a customer?! *SAD* 

So regret to buy from them coz of the cheaper price.


----------



## lilvivi

ozmem said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just ordered a Valentino wallet from italist.com but i have got the item with a large scratch mark. i have already email them but still got no reply.Just wanna share with you the bad experience here. i am wondering if they are selling pre-owned or non authentic items. how can they ship a defective item like this to a customer?! *SAD*
> 
> So regret to buy from them coz of the cheaper price.



That is some huge scratch!


----------



## ozmem

lilvivi said:


> That is some huge scratch!



thats not acceptable really.

I think they may knew this scratch while selling the item coz they didn't put the front photo of the wallet on their site, only the photo of the back side! They may sell defective things in purpose.

It's reasonable to request the refund of the wallet as well as the delivery cost, isn't it!!


----------



## BlueCherry

ozmem said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a Valentino wallet from italist.com but i have got the item with a large scratch mark. i have already email them but still got no reply.Just wanna share with you the bad experience here. i am wondering if they are selling pre-owned or non authentic items. how can they ship a defective item like this to a customer?! *SAD*
> 
> 
> 
> So regret to buy from them coz of the cheaper price.




I think this is disgraceful and duplicitous if they failed to photograph the front. You are entitled to a full refund plus shipping cost. PayPal or your card issuer will help you if you can show you have attempted to resolve the issue directly without success. I hope you get this sorted soon. Good luck!


----------



## iamsecksi

I have decided to give them another chance after bad experience as well..
and long behold, they messed up my order again. This time I ordered 2 of the same kind of men sneakers. Order was accepted quick and shipped in a timely manner. However, they only shipped out 1 pair of the 2 I ordered but charged me for 2. And of course.... no replies from CS...


----------



## ozmem

I got their reply finally regarding my issue but they asked me to return the item and i have to pay the return delivery cost + the original delivery cost. I am wondering why should i have to pay for their fault and finally i got nothing!

I am requesting them for the FULL REFUND or offer further discount so that i can repair the wallet locally. And of coz I am still waiting for their reply.

I am sure i won't give them any second chance. I would prefer to pay more for a better service. They are not doing the business honestly.


----------



## antarctica

I was thinking of ordering from them but for a $400 item, they are quoting me $72 in tax (almost 20%) and $35 shipping. So an extra $107. crazy.


----------



## ozmem

I got their refund after returning the defective wallet, but they disappointed me again as they didnt refund the total amount of what i have paid. They did not bear the return shipping cost and the original shipping cost, which means i have to pay Euro 66 for nothing!! Thats really a joke! This shop already on my BLACK BLACK list.


----------



## Tuned83

I was gna order from them because of the competitive pricing but a few things did not sit well with me. Varied prices in different currencies that really didn't tally. High shipping costs and tax also put me off. So I gave them a miss and it looks like I made the right decision reading about what's happened to other ppl.


----------



## adrucker158

I recently bought a pair of mens Ferragamo shoes. They were
promptly shipped from Italy to my home in Florida and they were the right size, however they sent me a EEE width shoe which is very wide and not suited for most feet. When I contacted them to address this issue, they seemed unaware of this important shoe size measure. Take note of this as at least these shoes did not offer a width size to choose from. Also they claimed to not charge any taxes and when and additional 20 Euros were added they told me it was import duties!


----------



## Anastasiya78

mere 5%?


----------



## padulo

Hi..mind to share which country in asia?. I'm thinking to try italist.


----------



## ashlie

bornbeauty said:


> Hello Sarah, thanks for sharing your experience. Now, I'm feeling more confident about making my purchase and I'm hoping that mom loves it. But I have a question, what exactly did you buy from Italist and how long did it take for the product to arrive? Appreciate your answer, thanks




Everything I order comes in two days through DHL. I'm located in New York.


----------



## ashlie

sarahmdz said:


> Hi Ashlie, wow 2 days? I thought 3 days was impressive How many times have you shopped from Italist and what's your fave buy yet?




I'm a huge shoe lover but it's really hard to find my size!! Louboutin and Valentino are my go to and for some reason they don't sell 39.5 haha but if they do I usually scap them up. I've found a bunch of loubs that I've never seen here in the states. I'm eying a few bags so I'm predicting that will soon be my favorite &#129303;


----------



## ashlie

leatherlove3 said:


> Hello ladies, I've been looking for a place where I can talk to other Italist shoppers. I'm so happy I discovered this thread, it truly makes me excited to shop more I love Valentino and it's been difficult to find unique Valentino finds or other designer brand finds for that matter here. But when a friend referred Italist to me, I was instantly hooked. I couldn't stop browsing for days. And now, I've shopped two times already, both excellent purchases. I'm just really excited to buy again and have fellow Italist shoppers and lovers here  cheers!




Aww! That's awesome!! What have you purchased so far? x


----------



## antarctica

Tods  just one D


----------



## antarctica

I have been tempted to shop from them but I dont understand why the tax is almost 20%?

Here in FL is only 6%, and when purchasing from places like Matches, they break down the duty, and it comes out to around 8-9%.


----------



## mkr

Their taxes are high but the prices of items are very low. Makes it worth it


----------



## antarctica

mkr said:


> Their taxes are high but the prices of items are very low. Makes it worth it




Yeah, The prices are a bit lower but I feel ripped off by the high tax rate lol


----------



## burberry.vu

x

I just recently discovered Farfetch and Italist while looking for a Burberry sneaker since the official Burberry site did not have the shoe in stock at all and had a price tag of $495. 

Farfetch had the shoe in stock, but unfortunately the size I needed was out of stock..
The great thing about Farfetch is that there's free shipping and on top of that you can add 10% off with no minimum purchase amount. 

So, my only alternative was Italist. A bit of searching led me to this thread. After reading some good and bad, I decided to take the plunge myself and purchase the shoe. At this moment, my order is still processing. I hope to have the shoe later this week or as early as possible. I hope nothing bad occurs throughout the process. The only thing I'm worried about is that I checked the item listing today and it shows the size I placed an order for already is out of stock.. I'm crossing my fingers that I purchased the last one. 

These were the shoes I ordered -- italist.com/images/mkt/products/708490/56c97976ecd09_zoom.jpg


----------



## miffy11

Hi,
Anyone know if there are additional taxes/duties charged upon delivery (specifically in Canada)?  I've left an email to italist but still no reply after two days.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## burberry.vu

sarahmdz said:


> I'm excited for you  what pair did you get? I'm actually quite addicted to Italist. Nowadays, I just find myself browsing the pages trying to find what I can buy for my budget...uhh I know...!!!



Unfortunately, Italist cancelled my order because the size I placed an order for went out of stock. They refunded me immediately which was cool. The shoe I wanted to purchase was the Burberry House Check & Leather high tops (black)

So, I took a chance with Raffaello Network. The price for the shoe there was slightly higher but they did have my size in stock. I placed an order on 4-26 and just received it today 4-29. The shipping and delivery was extremely quick. It shipped on 4-28 from Italy to Germany and then to New Jersey. I must say I'm impressed.


----------



## antarctica

I dont think they want me to shop from them haha

Found a pair of shoes I liked, went to check out... shipping $69 wow.

Quickly exited. I understand the prices are low but I feel like thats simply an illusion and they charge excessively elsewhere like shipping & customs


----------



## jouleya

Does anyone know anything about givenchy date codes? I order the small Antigone in black from Italist 

https://www.italist.com/en/woman/ba...evre-antigona-tote-bag/534710/594374/givenchy

And the date code has 7 digets??? ZE D 0165


----------



## ashlie

modestetrix said:


> Heeey gals , my chiara ferragni phone cover arrived today !! I ordered this just to test out italist, but I'm in love with this now, and it arrived in ooonly a few days D Are all items as authentic as this one ? I'm looking into ordering some shoes now.




Yes. Everything on italist is authentic.


----------



## jouleya

ashlie said:


> Yes. Everything on italist is authentic.



I really hope so! I just received my order and am having the bag authenticated. I was nervous at first but after hearing good things on this post I took the plunge.


----------



## jouleya

For anyone who is curios about italist, there stuff is authentic. I bought a Givenchy Antigona bag from them - and had it authenticated by 3 different companies (LOL I had to be sure)!!! I saved about $600 dollars. I ordered on Monday and received my package on Thursday.


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

I think, that the italist is a website that hosts different sellers! So i dont know, maybe some people had problems because of that


----------



## Michelle1x

jouleya said:


> For anyone who is curios about italist, there stuff is authentic. I bought a Givenchy Antigona bag from them - and had it authenticated by 3 different companies (LOL I had to be sure)!!! I saved about $600 dollars. I ordered on Monday and received my package on Thursday.



How much were the duties to the USA?  Did you need to pay the duties COD when you picked it up?


----------



## jouleya

Michelle1x said:


> How much were the duties to the USA?  Did you need to pay the duties COD when you picked it up?



No the duties were included in the price, as well as the shipping. So i did not need to pay anything additional upon delivery.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Reminder: we do not allow individual referral codes on tPF.*


----------



## ashlie

I had no idea referral codes were not allowed!! So sorry ladies [emoji17]


----------



## yelenamak

Purchased DG Sicily purse on Friday night. Received it on Tuesday. Im in New York. Very happy. Saved abt $760. Came in great condition with 3 dust bags)


----------



## yelenamak

Can anyone recommend any other websites like Italist? with good prices. Thank you


----------



## yelenamak

I was charged foreign transaction fees 33$. Was anyone else charged as well? I have master card citi bank.


----------



## ashlie

yelenamak said:


> I was charged foreign transaction fees 33$. Was anyone else charged as well? I have master card citi bank.




Yes. That is normal. The percentage varies depending on what bank you use


----------



## befrank

yelenamak said:


> I was charged foreign transaction fees 33$. Was anyone else charged as well? I have master card citi bank.




This is a standard fee charged by most card companies to facilitate currency exchange when you purchase items in a foreign currency. It's usually around 3% although this can vary.


----------



## ashlie

befrank said:


> This is a standard fee charged by most card companies to facilitate currency exchange when you purchase items in a foreign currency. It's usually around 3% although this can vary.




I know that citi has a travel card that doesn't charge you a foreign transaction fee. But it has a fee of $70 (or so?)  a year. So I guess it depends on how much you pay towards those fees a year


----------



## yelenamak

ashlie said:


> I know that citi has a travel card that doesn't charge you a foreign transaction fee. But it has a fee of $70 (or so?)  a year. So I guess it depends on how much you pay towards those fees a year


oh ok thank you


----------



## ttom66

miffy11 said:


> Hi,
> Anyone know if there are additional taxes/duties charged upon delivery (specifically in Canada)?  I've left an email to italist but still no reply after two days.  Thanks in advance.


Hi, I just received a package from Italist.com yesterday and I was not charged any duties or taxes. I guess it was all included in the price.   DHL delivered right to my door.  I received the package in a week and shipping cost was $30.00 to the US.  My Credit Card Company charged a $17.00 Currency Conversion Fee.  All in all, I still saved $560.


----------



## ttom66

antarctica said:


> I have been tempted to shop from them but I dont understand why the tax is almost 20%?
> 
> Here in FL is only 6%, and when purchasing from places like Matches, they break down the duty, and it comes out to around 8-9%.


You have to look at the whole picture.  I live in Florida too and I received a package yesterday.  All in all, I still saved $560.00 on Valentino shoes.  I can't get that kind of savings here.


----------



## ttom66

kimchikisses said:


> The bag is finally here! And before I can even suspect that it's not legit or anything... I immediately fell in love with the bag. The leather was supple just right and smelled good. And don't even get me started with the redness of this bag! LOVE! It's the perfect shade of red with the blue undertone.... which is my favorite type of red.
> 
> The bag came with all the usual stuff: dust bag, care card, leather swatch
> 
> The only thing disappointing is the way it was packed. I opened the box and the bag wasn't even in its dust bag. They threw in a couple sheets of paper to stuff the box and that was it. But I was too excited to see the bag that I decided to overlook that.
> 
> I'll head to the Gucci authentication thread now to verify the genuineness of the bag,


Hi, Did your Gucci Handbag from Italist.com have a serial number in it?


----------



## antarctica

ttom66 said:


> You have to look at the whole picture.  I live in Florida too and I received a package yesterday.  All in all, I still saved $560.00 on Valentino shoes.  I can't get that kind of savings here.




I understand but to me is more the principle. They are not being transparent. They are creating an illusion. If they had upped the cost of your shoes and lowered the taxes to what you are actually supposed to pay, you would still save $560, but they decide to be dishonest to lure customers in who get hooked by the initial low price.


----------



## JHBR

Hi all,

I ordered a Gucci bag the other day. I had some issues with the card as it was not accepted at first, but it went through after I called my cc company to authorize the transaction. The very next day I received a shipping confirmation from DHL that the package will be delivered tomorrow. If I get it tomorrow, that's super fast given that I live in Florida and the bag was shipped from Italy. No custom charges, at least none mentioned in the final price. Just a $35 dollars shipping charge, which is not bad. Very excited


----------



## JHBR

I received the order today. I am super happy with  the bag.It looks great and it is in perfect condition. I have no doubt it's original since there is no difference that I can see between this one and the one I saw at the NM store, but I will get it checked regardless.


----------



## ttom66

JHBR said:


> I received the order today. I am super happy with  the bag.It looks great and it is in perfect condition. I have no doubt it's original since there is no difference that I can see between this one and the one I saw at the NM store, but I will get it checked regardless.


OMG!  I can't believe you got it the next day!  Can I ask if your Gucci Bag has a serial number in it behind the Gucci Tab in front of the interior zipper pouch. I am still a bit skeptical about buying a  bag.


----------



## JHBR

ttom66 said:


> OMG!  I can't believe you got it the next day!  Can I ask if your Gucci Bag has a serial number in it behind the Gucci Tab in front of the interior zipper pouch. I am still a bit skeptical about buying a  bag.




Yes, it does have a serial number as well as a control and information card. I have been checking several sites online, and it seems that everything about the bag is authentic. I will know more on Friday when I will receive the exact same bag (but a different color) from NM. I had ordered the bag from NM about two hours before I spotted the one I got from Italist. I was very hesitant to buy from an unknown site, but after reading this thread, I decided to take the plunge. I had been looking for a Gucci swing bag in the color I got from Italist for a long time. Well, the price was good too . $200 less than what I paid for the one I got on sale from NM. All in all, I might have saved myself about $460.


----------



## ttom66

JHBR said:


> Yes, it does have a serial number as well as a control and information card. I have been checking several sites online, and it seems that everything about the bag is authentic. I will know more on Friday when I will receive the exact same bag (but a different color) from NM. I had ordered the bag from NM about two hours before I spotted the one I got from Italist. I was very hesitant to buy from an unknown site, but after reading this thread, I decided to take the plunge. I had been looking for a Gucci swing bag in the color I got from Italist for a long time. Well, the price was good too . $200 less than what I paid for the one I got on sale from NM. All in all, I might have saved myself about $460.


Thanks, I'm going to check out their Gucci Handbag right now!


----------



## padulo

May I know if anyone from asean country bought from italist ?


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Another reminder. you are not allowed to share referral codes on the forum or via PM. 
This violates our terms of service and doing so can lead to a suspension of your account.*


----------



## sari105

The last 3 posts here are so suspicious. Obviously someone to promote Italist and not real buyers. If you see this, it had the oposite affect. These posts have made me more suspicious of the Italist website....


----------



## Tuned83

sari105 said:


> The last 3 posts here are so suspicious. Obviously someone to promote Italist and not real buyers. If you see this, it had the oposite affect. These posts have made me more suspicious of the Italist website....




Yeah especially as they all joined the purse forum 6 hours ago...


----------



## cstellin

Honestly, I was really suspect of this website. The fact that I had to call my credit company to get the purchase approved really freaked me out, but I figured the worst that might happen is that I would have to have my credit card company reverse the charge. I ordered two Isabel Marant items. Both arrived, and both are 100% authentic. They're both too random and specific for anyone to knock off! But once the order went through, everything seemed totally legit, and communication was great. The site is basically like FarFetch. They work with different boutiques throughout Italy and the merchandise is shipped directly from the store. When I placed the order, I received an email that outlined exactly when I'd hear from them again: when the boutique accepted / confirmed the order, and when the item was shippped. Both took place, and the items were shipped via DHL. Believe I received them in 2-3 business days. I think a big reason the prices are low is because of the exchange rate with the Euro. I've found this to be the case with FarFetch, too. It's my favorite shopping trick!


----------



## ashlie

cstellin said:


> Honestly, I was really suspect of this website. The fact that I had to call my credit company to get the purchase approved really freaked me out, but I figured the worst that might happen is that I would have to have my credit card company reverse the charge. I ordered two Isabel Marant items. Both arrived, and both are 100% authentic. They're both too random and specific for anyone to knock off! But once the order went through, everything seemed totally legit, and communication was great. The site is basically like FarFetch. They work with different boutiques throughout Italy and the merchandise is shipped directly from the store. When I placed the order, I received an email that outlined exactly when I'd hear from them again: when the boutique accepted / confirmed the order, and when the item was shippped. Both took place, and the items were shipped via DHL. Believe I received them in 2-3 business days. I think a big reason the prices are low is because of the exchange rate with the Euro. I've found this to be the case with FarFetch, too. It's my favorite shopping trick!




I've always had great experiences with italist! I'm so happy to hear we have another new italist lover on here! [emoji847]


----------



## carlinha

i just wanted to share my experience with italist since it seems to have mixed reviews.  i was really on the fence purchasing from them, but decided to take the risk and took the plunge.  i purchased a pair of Valentino gladiator sandals, and i could not be happier with my purchase and experience.  it was shipped within 1 business day and arrived in 2 business days via DHL from italy.  there were no additional customs fees/charges.  the shoes were packaged well and are totally authentic; i feel quite confident in saying this since i own many valentino shoes (most purchased from boutique and department stores).  pricewise, i saved about 50% compared to purchasing the same exact pair in the USA (the pair I purchased are not on sale here in the US).  i would not hesitate to purchase from them again!


----------



## ashlie

carlinha said:


> i just wanted to share my experience with italist since it seems to have mixed reviews.  i was really on the fence purchasing from them, but decided to take the risk and took the plunge.  i purchased a pair of Valentino gladiator sandals, and i could not be happier with my purchase and experience.  it was shipped within 1 business day and arrived in 2 business days via DHL from italy.  there were no additional customs fees/charges.  the shoes were packaged well and are totally authentic; i feel quite confident in saying this since i own many valentino shoes (most purchased from boutique and department stores).  pricewise, i saved about 50% compared to purchasing the same exact pair in the USA (the pair I purchased are not on sale here in the US).  i would not hesitate to purchase from them again!




Did you end up getting them on sale as well? Their sale prices are phenomenal.


----------



## carlinha

ashlie said:


> Did you end up getting them on sale as well? Their sale prices are phenomenal.



yes they were an additional 20% off but even without that, it was still substantially cheaper than the US retail price!


----------



## ashlie

carlinha said:


> yes they were an additional 20% off but even without that, it was still substantially cheaper than the US retail price!




Yeah I know. I love their pricing. [emoji7]


----------



## JHBR

sari105 said:


> The last 3 posts here are so suspicious. Obviously someone to promote Italist and not real buyers. If you see this, it had the oposite affect. These posts have made me more suspicious of the Italist website....


I agree with you. I am always suspicious of reviews, and seeing these makes me feel uncomfortable too. I  bought a Gucci tote from Italist not too long ago and I was very, very concern about it possibly being fake. It wasn't. I had one exact model but different color, which I had ordered from Neiman Marcus prior to me purchasing from Italist ( it had a better price than NM's sale and the color that I really wanted). The bags looked identical with the exception of the color, of course  I got an authentic bag, but I keep checking this site to make sure that ALL their things are authentic since I want to keep purchasing from them in the future. I believe, like others said on here, that they are much like Farfetch.


----------



## ashlie

sari105 said:


> The last 3 posts here are so suspicious. Obviously someone to promote Italist and not real buyers. If you see this, it had the oposite affect. These posts have made me more suspicious of the Italist website....




I'm on this thread all the time and completely missed those three posts... I agree with you. 

Edit: There is also only one post from each of them ever and it's on this thread. Isn't it against the forums rules to be affiliated with a company and promote? I could be wrong, but I was literally just reading through the rules though [emoji85]


----------



## ccfun

Wow, I originally wanted to purchase from them, but now seeing the previous posts promoting them like this freaks me out...


----------



## Michelle1x

these posters are spam
Italist has good prices, but high shipping charges.  Still you come out ahead.  For me the biggest downside with them is the speed of their website.


----------



## ttom66

Hi, I thought I'd tell you my experience with Italist.com.  I love luxury designer shoes.  I live just blocks away from Worth Avenue in Palm Beach, FL.  I buy from the Boutiques there so often that the sales people call me, in advance,  when they have sales.  I've been eyeing a pair of Valentino gladiator sandals from the Valentino Boutique for months but I didn't want to spend over $1K on them.  I found them on the Italist.com website at 50% off the US price.  I ordered them.  I was very happy with the communication given by Italist.  They send confirmation emails as well as confirmation of shipping via text and email.  I received them in a few days via DHL.  The quality of the shoes were unbelievable!! If these were fake, someone spent a ton of $ making them!  First thing I noticed, is the box is not the same as all my other Valentino red boxes.  This one had an Indian print on it.  The dustbag for the shoes was not red, like all my other Valentino dustbags.  The Rockstuds were not polished gold but were gold matte finish. Due to these few things, I decided to take them into the Valentino Boutique.  My personal sales assistant there told me that these gladiator sandals have a special edition box and dustbag.  We viewed the sandals and they are identical.  The Rockstuds are gold matte and not polished gold.  They are absolutely 100% authentic!  I was so happy!  I ended up paying 50% less than the Boutique prices.  I will definitely shop there again.  The one thing that I didn't like about Italist is that their website is very slow, but if you have patience, you can save yourself a lot of money.


----------



## ashlie

x

We're not allowed to share referral codes on the forum. I'm sorry!


----------



## yelenamak

I just got Valentino rockstuds  shoes from Italist and they look identical to the ones that are sold in USA including box and paperwork. much cheaper though))


----------



## zoezee

Hello! I am a long time stalker of TPBF and decided that, even in the midst of some pretty dodgy posts and new members, I needed to share my Italist experience.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not dodgy!

I was actually recommended to the Italist from this forum. I had never heard of them before and I was looking for rockstuds which I actually ended up buying from Far Fetch, as Italist didn't have my size. 

Fast forward to a couple of weeks ago when I was looking for the Gucci Peyton Loafers. Italist actually had the slingbacks, in my size, last pair left and for AUD300. I couldn't believe it. I thought, why not just buy them and if they turn out to be fakes then it's not that much of a crazy cost (sort of). 

Although, feedback on this forum seems to be pretty good; they seem to sell authentic items. Their social media channels and a general google search didn't come up with anything too alarming so I thought I'd bite the bullet and go for it. 

Initially, it took about a day for a response to come back to me that my order was confirmed. Then it took another two days to get the shipping notification out to me. With DHL, it was delivered to my Perth office in 3 days which was great. 

When I opened the box, I expected to see the normal Gucci shoe box, but instead was the new one I keep seeing everywhere. I'm not very educated on Gucci shoe boxes, but this threw me off a little bit at first. The other thing I wasn't happy with was that the top of the box was very grubby, like it had been stacked under a lot of other boxes. That was a bit sad.

When I opened the box, the shoes were packed well. I did a very close inspection of both shoes, the serial numbers were in order and in the right place. The stitching was exactly like the real ones and very straight. The soles were leather. They seemed pretty real to me, but I couldn't get over the box. That was until I did a lot of googling and did find that yes, the new box with the white face and black border seems to be the norm so that put me at ease. 

Before that, I did message them over the state of the box. They came back to me very apologetic and with a discount coupon. 
I saw this article not long after I purchased: http://sg.asiatatler.com/fashion-be...ele-giovine-italist-s-co-founder-and-chairman
It actually has a picture of them in their office which reassured me that it's a real business, with real people working behind the scenes. 
This is also another great article about their business model: http://www.racked.com/2016/5/3/11503316/italist-italian-boutiques-online-discount

I know for sure the loafers I have are authentic, I just have no idea how I was able to buy them at such a cheap price! I'm very happy with my purchase, and with Italist's service. I would actually shop there again.


----------



## Sandybeach814

zoezee said:


> Hello! I am a long time stalker of TPBF and decided that, even in the midst of some pretty dodgy posts and new members, I needed to share my Italist experience.
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not dodgy!
> 
> I was actually recommended to the Italist from this forum. I had never heard of them before and I was looking for rockstuds which I actually ended up buying from Far Fetch, as Italist didn't have my size.
> 
> Fast forward to a couple of weeks ago when I was looking for the Gucci Peyton Loafers. Italist actually had the slingbacks, in my size, last pair left and for AUD300. I couldn't believe it. I thought, why not just buy them and if they turn out to be fakes then it's not that much of a crazy cost (sort of).
> 
> Although, feedback on this forum seems to be pretty good; they seem to sell authentic items. Their social media channels and a general google search didn't come up with anything too alarming so I thought I'd bite the bullet and go for it.
> 
> Initially, it took about a day for a response to come back to me that my order was confirmed. Then it took another two days to get the shipping notification out to me. With DHL, it was delivered to my Perth office in 3 days which was great.
> 
> When I opened the box, I expected to see the normal Gucci shoe box, but instead was the new one I keep seeing everywhere. I'm not very educated on Gucci shoe boxes, but this threw me off a little bit at first. The other thing I wasn't happy with was that the top of the box was very grubby, like it had been stacked under a lot of other boxes. That was a bit sad.
> 
> When I opened the box, the shoes were packed well. I did a very close inspection of both shoes, the serial numbers were in order and in the right place. The stitching was exactly like the real ones and very straight. The soles were leather. They seemed pretty real to me, but I couldn't get over the box. That was until I did a lot of googling and did find that yes, the new box with the white face and black border seems to be the norm so that put me at ease.
> 
> Before that, I did message them over the state of the box. They came back to me very apologetic and with a discount coupon.
> I saw this article not long after I purchased: http://sg.asiatatler.com/fashion-be...ele-giovine-italist-s-co-founder-and-chairman
> It actually has a picture of them in their office which reassured me that it's a real business, with real people working behind the scenes.
> This is also another great article about their business model: http://www.racked.com/2016/5/3/11503316/italist-italian-boutiques-online-discount
> 
> I know for sure the loafers I have are authentic, I just have no idea how I was able to buy them at such a cheap price! I'm very happy with my purchase, and with Italist's service. I would actually shop there again.


Thanks for sharing your opinion. I've been lurking their website but haven't made any purchase yet. Will definitely consider doing it soon!


----------



## JetSetGo!

sari105 said:


> The last 3 posts here are so suspicious. Obviously someone to promote Italist and not real buyers. If you see this, it had the oposite affect. These posts have made me more suspicious of the Italist website....



Unfortunately, this thread has become fairly useless as this company (Italist) is insisting on flooding us with fake "reviews" over and over.  I believe they also are getting members to post for them. Because of their dishonest tactic, I will never shop with them.


----------



## ashlie

JetSetGo! said:


> Unfortunately, this thread has become fairly useless as this company (Italist) is insisting on flooding us with fake "reviews" over and over.  I believe they also are getting members to post for them. Because of their dishonest tactic, I will never shop with them.



I totally agree with that. I wish there was some way to block them. And/or report them. I don't know if they would recruit people to post for them though. If so that's a little too strange...


----------



## zoezee

JetSetGo! said:


> Unfortunately, this thread has become fairly useless as this company (Italist) is insisting on flooding us with fake "reviews" over and over.  I believe they also are getting members to post for them. Because of their dishonest tactic, I will never shop with them.


The very sad reality is, a lot of businesses do this. 
I used to work at a builder, and they employed a person who's job it was to leave positive reviews on websites. It was so disgusting! They didn't even try to make it look like it was an unbiased review. 
I definitely don't condone this tactic. 

I should also mention that I was a bit turned off about the cost of sending it back from Australia to Italy if something was wrong with my item. 

Oh, and it was obvious that someone had worn the right shoe - as if it was a display item. Very strange and wasn't particularly happy with that.


----------



## JetSetGo!

ashlie said:


> I totally agree with that. I wish there was some way to block them. And/or report them. I don't know if they would recruit people to post for them though. If so that's a little too strange...



Well, if you do see suspicious posts in this thread, please use the report option so mods can take a look.


----------



## Casaque7

Moschino suitcase,great price,authentic

Sent from my SM-T560 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BVFan

Guys, can anyone share their 25 EU off code in Italist? I need to buy something fast!


----------



## BVFan

sorry just saw the note about not sharing promo codes...didn't realise we could not share it here.


----------



## CLAIREWU1986

Here is my story for shoppers in U.S..
Their reutrn and refund is not like America, I did read it before buying, but still shocked me.
I bought a pair of shoe for 600 something euro, shipping was fast. I was glad.
But it did not fit me that well so I returned it knowing that they may deduct the shipping fee and refund the rest.

However, I got their email saying beside shipping fee 30.3 euro, they will take additional 74.36€ for Italian duty fees?!!!
When I bought it, the confirmation email comes with shoe price, shipping fee and tax is 0, where the Italian duty fees comes from? 

Not a pleasant experience with italist. not shop with them again.

I have shopped on Farfetch before, everything is normal, free return shipping fee and FULL refund.


----------



## zoezee

CLAIREWU1986 said:


> Here is my story for shoppers in U.S..
> Their reutrn and refund is not like America, I did read it before buying, but still shocked me.
> I bought a pair of shoe for 600 something euro, shipping was fast. I was glad.
> But it did not fit me that well so I returned it knowing that they may deduct the shipping fee and refund the rest.
> 
> However, I got their email saying beside shipping fee 30.3 euro, they will take additional 74.36€ for Italian duty fees?!!!
> When I bought it, the confirmation email comes with shoe price, shipping fee and tax is 0, where the Italian duty fees comes from?
> 
> Not a pleasant experience with italist. not shop with them again.
> 
> I have shopped on Farfetch before, everything is normal, free return shipping fee and FULL refund.



That is terrible! Unfortunately, it does mention on the site:
_The service is free of charge for all orders shipped to Italy.* For orders from all other countries, you will have to bear the cost of shipping and any custom duties (if any).*_

Italy possibly charge a VAT when importing into the country, and rather than Italist bearing the cost because you are returning the item, then they are making you pay for it so they don't lose any money. I'm not exactly sure of the ethics associated with this.

I think you could possibly have a chance to argue your case and make them pay for the VAT as it didn't fit and you purchased the wrong size due to insufficient sizing information on their website (they don't include insole measurements for example). They have a certain responsibility there, especially if they're selling expensive items.


----------



## jmc3007

CLAIREWU1986 said:


> Here is my story for shoppers in U.S..
> Their reutrn and refund is not like America, I did read it before buying, but still shocked me.
> I bought a pair of shoe for 600 something euro, shipping was fast. I was glad.
> But it did not fit me that well so I returned it knowing that they may deduct the shipping fee and refund the rest.
> 
> However, I got their email saying beside shipping fee 30.3 euro, they will take additional 74.36€ for Italian duty fees?!!!
> When I bought it, the confirmation email comes with shoe price, shipping fee and tax is 0, where the Italian duty fees comes from?
> 
> Not a pleasant experience with italist. not shop with them again.
> 
> I have shopped on Farfetch before, everything is normal, free return shipping fee and FULL refund.


Farfetch is a much much better platform compared to Italist, but that comes at a cost as Farfetch prices tend to be higher though not always.  sometimes convenience for full refund etc is worth it.  with Italist, you have to treat it like final FINAL sale so the price or item must be exceptional or both.  Italist customer service is horrible/non existent.  that said their sale can have quite a few bargains.  it's a shame that their platform is doing a disservice to the small boutiques themselves whose products and service are quite excellent, nothing wrong with the stores just everything sucks with having a middle man like Italist.  

anything under $800 is duty free when ordered by mail and above it, there's a sliding scale depending on the item but the problem is Italist doesn't use the proper calculator, instead they just tack on 20% across the board.  the issue is handbags get levied around 10% duty while footwear 12% so Italist gets to keep the difference.  Italist can and should setup to refund buyers all duties paid like Farfetch and other international sellers but they have chosen so far not to do so.  but like all else on Internet they too won't survive if they don't get their act together and stay competitive.  there're new sellers coming online all the time and it comes down to who can excel at customer service.


----------



## Starlett309

DO NOT BUY FROM THESE CRIMINALS!!!!

So I made my first ever Italist purchase. A winter coat that I did not like the fit of. I decided to return it. I had no idea that they would charge me $100 for shipping and a further $100 for Italian custom fees!!! So in the end, I got back about 50% of my purchase cost. They never showed me evidence of these shipping or custom fees, and when I submitted the return, there was no warning that I would have to pay so much. They simply did an automatic deduction from the refund amount to my account. There is no way you can call them, so all contact is via email and I have complained multiple times that I want evidence off the fees, and at a minimum the custom fees refunded because I've shopped with other Italian companies before and never been charged for these - their response is to just say "too bad".

So basically buy at your own risk - if you need to return, you have no idea what costs you might be up for and if you need to complain, be prepared for them not to care and to never be able to speak to a human.


----------



## eckw

I've actually shopped with Italist a few times, most recently for a pair of Gucci Jordaan loafers as a Gucci red Soho Disco bag. Both were at very attractive prices (not on sale but price was about 20-30% lower than in Hong Kong where I am). I'd tried them on here so knew the fit would be fine for the shoes. Both packages arrived quickly with little problem. 

The biggest issue for me would be their packaging (the shoe box was grubby and dented) but the products themselves are authentic and new, so I don't really mind. I think the bigger problem is returns, so I would never buy anything from them that I wasn't sure I want to keep. 

To be honest, I was a bit worried about my Soho bag as there are so many fakes around but luckily mine was authentic.

Just my two cents worth. I am not associated with them at all!


----------



## awr27

I am obviously not affiliated with them as I've posted about my bad bag experiences here many times - but here's my story for it's two cents...

I stumbled upon Italist through ShopStyle, which is pretty reputable with it's referrals. I wanted a Balenciaga mini bag for travel and Italist had by far the best prices, around $200 less than US retail. I also found one out of season on sale in a color I loved, so it was actually $400 less than retail here. I simply couldn't pass it up, you can't even find a good used one for that price!

I read ALL of the details, and that is key, you need to read the details. I was going to order some CL's too, but thought.... what if they don't fit. (Plus, if your order is under $800 you don't have to pay duty taxes.) Like another person said, you don't want to mess with returns so consider it final sale. 

So I go to order and my bank is not having it. Fraud protection calls right away, so I'm a little weary. I lift the hold, and I STILL can't process. I get an email from Italist saying this is common for out of country residents, and to talk with my bank. I call my bank again and they are saying something about charges processed in the Netherlands are hard to lift. I get a sinking feeling BUT who could stand between a lady and her bag!

Finally, its lifted and I purchase. I get my confirmation right away and an email when it's sent from the supplier. They do source from local stores, so you're getting this from small retailers around the country. My gorgeous, authentic, darling bag arrived in no time. I even took it to the local store to have it checked!

So, I'm not sure why they can offer these prices, typically prices over there are lower, and when you don't have to pay VAT, its even better. I've bought things on vacation over there that were such a deal, so I didn't feel too weird about it. I'd just make sure you call your bank BEFORE trying to buy, and go for something you don't want to return.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Michelle1x

awr27 said:


> I am obviously not affiliated with them as I've posted about my bad bag experiences here many times - but here's my story for it's two cents...
> 
> I stumbled upon Italist through ShopStyle, which is pretty reputable with it's referrals. I wanted a Balenciaga mini bag for travel and Italist had by far the best prices, around $200 less than US retail. I also found one out of season on sale in a color I loved, so it was actually $400 less than retail here. I simply couldn't pass it up, you can't even find a good used one for that price!
> 
> I read ALL of the details, and that is key, you need to read the details. I was going to order some CL's too, but thought.... what if they don't fit. (Plus, if your order is under $800 you don't have to pay duty taxes.) Like another person said, you don't want to mess with returns so consider it final sale.
> 
> So I go to order and my bank is not having it. Fraud protection calls right away, so I'm a little weary. I lift the hold, and I STILL can't process. I get an email from Italist saying this is common for out of country residents, and to talk with my bank. I call my bank again and they are saying something about charges processed in the Netherlands are hard to lift. I get a sinking feeling BUT who could stand between a lady and her bag!
> 
> Finally, its lifted and I purchase. I get my confirmation right away and an email when it's sent from the supplier. They do source from local stores, so you're getting this from small retailers around the country. My gorgeous, authentic, darling bag arrived in no time. I even took it to the local store to have it checked!
> 
> So, I'm not sure why they can offer these prices, typically prices over there are lower, and when you don't have to pay VAT, its even better. I've bought things on vacation over there that were such a deal, so I didn't feel too weird about it. I'd just make sure you call your bank BEFORE trying to buy, and go for something you don't want to return.
> 
> Hope that helps!



These bank fraud protection depts are flagging *all* offshore purchases these days I think.
I tried to buy from Department Feminin a while back and same thing, the bank wouldn't let it go through without talking to me but I made the purchase at 1am.
I finally cancelled the sale with that card and used paypal (which seems to let you buy anything anywhere).


----------



## yelenamak

awr27 said:


> I am obviously not affiliated with them as I've posted about my bad bag experiences here many times - but here's my story for it's two cents...
> 
> I stumbled upon Italist through ShopStyle, which is pretty reputable with it's referrals. I wanted a Balenciaga mini bag for travel and Italist had by far the best prices, around $200 less than US retail. I also found one out of season on sale in a color I loved, so it was actually $400 less than retail here. I simply couldn't pass it up, you can't even find a good used one for that price!
> 
> I read ALL of the details, and that is key, you need to read the details. I was going to order some CL's too, but thought.... what if they don't fit. (Plus, if your order is under $800 you don't have to pay duty taxes.) Like another person said, you don't want to mess with returns so consider it final sale.
> 
> So I go to order and my bank is not having it. Fraud protection calls right away, so I'm a little weary. I lift the hold, and I STILL can't process. I get an email from Italist saying this is common for out of country residents, and to talk with my bank. I call my bank again and they are saying something about charges processed in the Netherlands are hard to lift. I get a sinking feeling BUT who could stand between a lady and her bag!
> 
> Finally, its lifted and I purchase. I get my confirmation right away and an email when it's sent from the supplier. They do source from local stores, so you're getting this from small retailers around the country. My gorgeous, authentic, darling bag arrived in no time. I even took it to the local store to have it checked!
> 
> So, I'm not sure why they can offer these prices, typically prices over there are lower, and when you don't have to pay VAT, its even better. I've bought things on vacation over there that were such a deal, so I didn't feel too weird about it. I'd just make sure you call your bank BEFORE trying to buy, and go for something you don't want to return.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## yelenamak

Hello
I always have the same problem and yes I have to call my bank to authorize Italist charge. Well, if it takes on phone call to save hundreds of $$, why not)))
Bought Valentino nude rockstud. Authentic. Great delivery service and I also love DHL calling me for delivery instructions.
Yes always consider it as a final sale because a return will cost a lot of money.


----------



## yelenamak

Has anyone bought Louboutin from Italist?


----------



## ashlie

yelenamak said:


> Has anyone bought Louboutin from Italist?



Yes-I have


----------



## mink

Starlett309 said:


> DO NOT BUY FROM THESE CRIMINALS!!!!
> 
> So I made my first ever Italist purchase. A winter coat that I did not like the fit of. I decided to return it. I had no idea that they would charge me $100 for shipping and a further $100 for Italian custom fees!!! So in the end, I got back about 50% of my purchase cost. They never showed me evidence of these shipping or custom fees, and when I submitted the return, there was no warning that I would have to pay so much. They simply did an automatic deduction from the refund amount to my account. There is no way you can call them, so all contact is via email and I have complained multiple times that I want evidence off the fees, and at a minimum the custom fees refunded because I've shopped with other Italian companies before and never been charged for these - their response is to just say "too bad".
> 
> So basically buy at your own risk - if you need to return, you have no idea what costs you might be up for and if you need to complain, be prepared for them not to care and to never be able to speak to a human.



I'm interested in a few items on Italist, but your experience seems consistent with other reviews I've read (on this thread, and on https://www.trustpilot.com/review/italist.com) and has me very wary about making a purchase. It's too bad the prices are so good - I'm tempted but don't want to risk losing money in the event of a return.

Does anyone know if Italy does in fact require custom fees for returns? To be clear, I'm not talking about the customs/duties you pay when receiving an order, or getting a refund on that amount (which is in fact the buyer's responsibility); I'm talking about customs paid TO italy for the returned item itself (as noted by Starlett309 above). In my experience returning items purchased from foreign countries, I've never had to pay customs for the return as long as it's clearly marked and coded correctly on the returns invoice/label. Seems shady that they just deduct it from the refund.

Also, why is shipping more expensive on the return when it's billed on the same account (hence assuming the same corporate rates)?


----------



## jmc3007

mink said:


> I'm interested in a few items on Italist, but your experience seems consistent with other reviews I've read (on this thread, and on https://www.trustpilot.com/review/italist.com) and has me very wary about making a purchase. It's too bad the prices are so good - I'm tempted but don't want to risk losing money in the event of a return.
> 
> Does anyone know if Italy does in fact require custom fees for returns? To be clear, I'm not talking about the customs/duties you pay when receiving an order, or getting a refund on that amount (which is in fact the buyer's responsibility); I'm talking about customs paid TO italy for the returned item itself (as noted by Starlett309 above). In my experience returning items purchased from foreign countries, I've never had to pay customs for the return as long as it's clearly marked and coded correctly on the returns invoice/label. Seems shady that they just deduct it from the refund.
> 
> Also, why is shipping more expensive on the return when it's billed on the same account (hence assuming the same corporate rates)?


When an item is marked as return on Customs form to Italy there shouldn't be duties but due to lack of knowledge amongst the staff or whatever Italian officials still slap on fees and make the retailers pay. It happened to me and I made Italist send me a copy of DHL invoice as proof. It's such a corrupt system that I think they try to make money every which way they can.

BUY AT YOUR OWN RISK, TREAT IT AS FINAL SALE WITH NO RETURN and no one is  the wiser.  I only made that one return where I didn't owe any duties coming to the US but was charged Italian duties upon its return.  I still buy from them though but just never return.


----------



## shrokia

Hi all, new to this thread and want to put my two cents in about Italist and get others feed back about their purchases, particularly on shoes and clothes. Italist has the best prices on everything, and like everyone has said even with the ridiculous duties and shipping it is still cheaper than other places. Is this too good to be true? After reading everyones comments and reviews from here and sites like Trustpilot I definitely have my doubts. These are the fishy things I've noticed on Italist.
1. There lack of product description. Why such a general sentence or two about how the items looks? Where are the details? or why aren't there details? Heel height, dimensions, materials (this stuff IS listed on items boxes and tags)
2. Lots of the same products with different prices, photos,  and promos on each even though they are all from "Italist selection" Why aren't the boutiques they are from listed? Why the inconsistency?
3. The product codes don't match up with the genuine product code. Example: Celine shoes. Celine lists their shoe codes directly on their website and when I compared them with Italist's code for the exact same product they don't match. Letters are different or missing...
4. Customer service. For such high end stuff no phone number? only an email address or online chat? Odd indeed. Also a note about their customer service. I mailed and chatted with them about the authenticity of their products and the complaints of returns fees and duties from other customers. No reply from email by the way, but chat gave me an automated answer that Italist offers authentic products at "Italian prices" from boutiques in Italy. Uh huh, Italian prices you say? What does that even mean? When I last checked Italy wasn't some haven for shopping. Give me a solid reason for the prices being so much cheaper.
5. There's been complaints and there isn't any SOLID evidence this site is legit. Read the article from racked.com about Italist, look at comments from people saying they received damaged goods, or have had an awful experience returning things.
My conclusion: I haven't bought anything yet, not ready to fork out $500 or more on an experiment. I still feel the things I listed above are in a way a scapegoat for Italist to avoid penalties if it is found out they sell fakes. They can push blame onto these "boutiques."
Anyways, any thoughts? Even after finding all this out I still look at the shoe section haha


----------



## ashlie

shrokia said:


> Hi all, new to this thread and want to put my two cents in about Italist and get others feed back about their purchases, particularly on shoes and clothes. Italist has the best prices on everything, and like everyone has said even with the ridiculous duties and shipping it is still cheaper than other places. Is this too good to be true? After reading everyones comments and reviews from here and sites like Trustpilot I definitely have my doubts. These are the fishy things I've noticed on Italist.
> 1. There lack of product description. Why such a general sentence or two about how the items looks? Where are the details? or why aren't there details? Heel height, dimensions, materials (this stuff IS listed on items boxes and tags)
> 2. Lots of the same products with different prices, photos,  and promos on each even though they are all from "Italist selection" Why aren't the boutiques they are from listed? Why the inconsistency?
> 3. The product codes don't match up with the genuine product code. Example: Celine shoes. Celine lists their shoe codes directly on their website and when I compared them with Italist's code for the exact same product they don't match. Letters are different or missing...
> 4. Customer service. For such high end stuff no phone number? only an email address or online chat? Odd indeed. Also a note about their customer service. I mailed and chatted with them about the authenticity of their products and the complaints of returns fees and duties from other customers. No reply from email by the way, but chat gave me an automated answer that Italist offers authentic products at "Italian prices" from boutiques in Italy. Uh huh, Italian prices you say? What does that even mean? When I last checked Italy wasn't some haven for shopping. Give me a solid reason for the prices being so much cheaper.
> 5. There's been complaints and there isn't any SOLID evidence this site is legit. Read the article from racked.com about Italist, look at comments from people saying they received damaged goods, or have had an awful experience returning things.
> My conclusion: I haven't bought anything yet, not ready to fork out $500 or more on an experiment. I still feel the things I listed above are in a way a scapegoat for Italist to avoid penalties if it is found out they sell fakes. They can push blame onto these "boutiques."
> Anyways, any thoughts? Even after finding all this out I still look at the shoe section haha



Hello, I was really skeptical too. My first purchase was a pair of So Kate louboutins. The service was great, delivery was so fast and I got an amazing AUTHENTIC product. Ever since then, I continue to buy from them. Mostly shoes or accessories. Been looking at bags recently as well. I can't give you all the answers but this is just from my experience and answers I've gotten from questions I've personally asked. 
1. The lack of description always gets me. Oh, and believe me, it used to be way worse! It's actually gotten better since I've started shopping with them. This has always been something that bothers me but I just try to do my own research on the product. I've noticed on their heels they tend to not put the actual shoe type or heel high. For I instance pigalle comes in 100mm and 120mm. Like how am I supposed to know which pigalle it is if there is no heel height?!
2. There are a lot of the same item at the same prices. This is what I think happens...I think they can't get all the sizes from one boutique so they go to another and then that other boutique has a different price? 
3. I've never tried to match up the product code-thanks for that. I'm gonna go to some stalking the site after I post this haha 
4. I actually just purchased something last night... And they have places in the states now which wasn't the case before. Or I just had no idea. I know they list Milan, Paris, they have something in San Fran and LA. My invoice has a the LA location at the top. In my opinion I think they are very understaffed. It's so annoying trying to get in touch with them! It's like by the time you get to them, the item is sold!
5. I haven't seen the racked.com article but will also look at that!! I think with any company there are issues but no one should receive a damaged item. I know a woman who posted in this thread received a wallet with a huge scratch through it. I would love to know how they even sold that. It's absolutely ridiculous. When you pay for a product you expect it to be new. 

Overall, I think they have improved but still have a long way to go. I continue to buy from them because I've always had good experiences. On the other side, if I had not shopped with them before, I probably wouldn't because of the mixed reviews.


----------



## smiley13tree

I agree, I'm willing to purchase as the price is good and the general consensus seems to be the items are authentic. I don't mind that they don't have item names (wish they would add dimensions and details) because that's how other people can find the products easily through google search. By obscuring the actual product name, deal finders like us can snag products without things constantly selling out!


----------



## ashlie

ozmem said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just ordered a Valentino wallet from italist.com but i have got the item with a large scratch mark. i have already email them but still got no reply.Just wanna share with you the bad experience here. i am wondering if they are selling pre-owned or non authentic items. how can they ship a defective item like this to a customer?! *SAD*
> 
> So regret to buy from them coz of the cheaper price.



What ever happened with this wallet?


----------



## shrokia

ashlie said:


> Hello, I was really skeptical too. My first purchase was a pair of So Kate louboutins. The service was great, delivery was so fast and I got an amazing AUTHENTIC product. Ever since then, I continue to buy from them. Mostly shoes or accessories. Been looking at bags recently as well. I can't give you all the answers but this is just from my experience and answers I've gotten from questions I've personally asked.
> 1. The lack of description always gets me. Oh, and believe me, it used to be way worse! It's actually gotten better since I've started shopping with them. This has always been something that bothers me but I just try to do my own research on the product. I've noticed on their heels they tend to not put the actual shoe type or heel high. For I instance pigalle comes in 100mm and 120mm. Like how am I supposed to know which pigalle it is if there is no heel height?!
> 2. There are a lot of the same item at the same prices. This is what I think happens...I think they can't get all the sizes from one boutique so they go to another and then that other boutique has a different price?
> 3. I've never tried to match up the product code-thanks for that. I'm gonna go to some stalking the site after I post this haha
> 4. I actually just purchased something last night... And they have places in the states now which wasn't the case before. Or I just had no idea. I know they list Milan, Paris, they have something in San Fran and LA. My invoice has a the LA location at the top. In my opinion I think they are very understaffed. It's so annoying trying to get in touch with them! It's like by the time you get to them, the item is sold!
> 5. I haven't seen the racked.com article but will also look at that!! I think with any company there are issues but no one should receive a damaged item. I know a woman who posted in this thread received a wallet with a huge scratch through it. I would love to know how they even sold that. It's absolutely ridiculous. When you pay for a product you expect it to be new.
> 
> Overall, I think they have improved but still have a long way to go. I continue to buy from them because I've always had good experiences. On the other side, if I had not shopped with them before, I probably wouldn't because of the mixed reviews.



Thank you! That was really helpful, I am still skeptical but if something I really want goes down to the right price I will try it out. I look forward to seeing if Italist improves everything! They are the only somewhat legitimate site that sells Celine shoes, which are SO HARD to get online. As an American living in Asia getting anything over a size US8 here is like a needle in a haystack...thank god for online shopping


----------



## shrokia

smiley13tree said:


> I agree, I'm willing to purchase as the price is good and the general consensus seems to be the items are authentic. I don't mind that they don't have item names (wish they would add dimensions and details) because that's how other people can find the products easily through google search. By obscuring the actual product name, deal finders like us can snag products without things constantly selling out!


That's a good point about the product names and such, but on the other hand as a business wouldn't they want all their products sold out ASAP? I have mixed feelings about that...


----------



## ashlie

shrokia said:


> Thank you! That was really helpful, I am still skeptical but if something I really want goes down to the right price I will try it out. I look forward to seeing if Italist improves everything! They are the only somewhat legitimate site that sells Celine shoes, which are SO HARD to get online. As an American living in Asia getting anything over a size US8 here is like a needle in a haystack...thank god for online shopping



Omg! Stop! That is so funny. I'm a 9. Guess I'm too big as well [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## ashlie

shrokia said:


> That's a good point about the product names and such, but on the other hand as a business wouldn't they want all their products sold out ASAP? I have mixed feelings about that...



You would think but the items aren't in a warehouse. I go on italist pretty much everyday. Once you order something, it gets taken down right away. Also, nothing stays up there for a long time because these items are also in boutiques. Therefore, once it sells, it's not online anymore. It seems as if certain things sell fast or are taken off the site quick because they are sold in the boutique. I guess they just aren't worried about selling items because of that reason? It still bothers me though because sometimes you need more info. [emoji49]


----------



## konfetka24

I just received a pair of Jimmy Choos from them and having nothing to complain about! Great pricing and fast delivery. I think they operate like farfetch but just don't have a user friendly online interface ...


----------



## shrokia

konfetka24 said:


> I just received a pair of Jimmy Choos from them and having nothing to complain about! Great pricing and fast delivery. I think they operate like farfetch but just don't have a user friendly online interface ...


Thanks! Great to get all this feedback...maybe I will push that "buy" button sooner than I thought....


----------



## ashlie

Wanted to keep the thread updated on my most recent purchase. Ordered on the Monday the 14th, I got a confirmation of order then an acceptance confirmation. Yesterday morning I received a shipment notification and my package is arriving today. I also order at practically midnight on Monday so..all in all it really only took them two days to process my order and for it to arrive at my door. But it's not here yet so I'll update once I receive it!


----------



## shrokia

ashlie said:


> Wanted to keep the thread updated on my most recent purchase. Ordered on the Monday the 14th, I got a confirmation of order then an acceptance confirmation. Yesterday morning I received a shipment notification and my package is arriving today. I also order at practically midnight on Monday so..all in all it really only took them two days to process my order and for it to arrive at my door. But it's not here yet so I'll update once I receive it!


Sounds good! Post some pics if you have time


----------



## Elizz

ashlie said:


> Wanted to keep the thread updated on my most recent purchase. Ordered on the Monday the 14th, I got a confirmation of order then an acceptance confirmation. Yesterday morning I received a shipment notification and my package is arriving today. I also order at practically midnight on Monday so..all in all it really only took them two days to process my order and for it to arrive at my door. But it's not here yet so I'll update once I receive it!



Hi!
wow this is really fast! 
I was just wondering if customs/duties should are always included at checkout? I thought there was a 800$ exemption ?!?! Although the deals are good even with shipping and duties  

Thanks!


----------



## ashlie

shrokia said:


> Sounds good! Post some pics if you have time



Even though I'm confident with authenticity, I'm having it authenticated and will post once confirmed!



Elizz said:


> Hi!
> wow this is really fast!
> I was just wondering if customs/duties should are always included at checkout? I thought there was a 800$ exemption ?!?! Although the deals are good even with shipping and duties
> 
> Thanks!



Yeah it was really fast! If it's under $800 I would say hit "refresh" page or just ask them about it. You shouldn't have to pay duties on anything you buy under $800


----------



## ashlie

Confirmed authentic!


----------



## blinkla17

I just discovered Italist today and have been trying to read reviews about the authenticity of this site all day. I have been hesitant about purchasing a comme des garçon wallet because 

1. I read reviews about damaged goods (in the photo on the site, I can see a white mark on the orange wallet)
2. I read reviews about purses being authentic but not arriving in the actual box, only the dust bag 

I am on the Italist site now and chatted with an Italist rep online. I asked a few questions and got these answers:

me: the product that i'm looking at seems to have a mark on it in the photo. is there any way to confirm that the product received won't be the image posted on the site? also, will the product come in the actual comme des garçon box?

>> italist: All our items are all new and authentic, they also come with their own original tag and box. They are shipped directly by the best Italian boutiques, which we have carefully selected. Our prices are really competitive because we use Italian retail price.

me: i've seen customers receive their authentic purses but only in the dust bag, and not in the original boxing. why is that?

>> (no response for 10 minutes)

me: hello?

(after one minute)
>> italist: We will check your request with our office in Milan. Please note that they work during normal office hours in Italy. You will also receive a ticket as a tracker. Thanks

So, basically... I think I got the automated response that people have mentioned receiving when inquiring about the slow return process. I think the response is very suspicious and I'm even more weary about ordering from this site now.

Has anyone had any experience with lyst.com instead?


----------



## blinkla17

blinkla17 said:


> I just discovered Italist today and have been trying to read reviews about the authenticity of this site all day. I have been hesitant about purchasing a comme des garçon wallet because
> 
> 1. I read reviews about damaged goods (in the photo on the site, I can see a white mark on the orange wallet)
> 2. I read reviews about purses being authentic but not arriving in the actual box, only the dust bag
> 
> I am on the Italist site now and chatted with an Italist rep online. I asked a few questions and got these answers:
> 
> me: the product that i'm looking at seems to have a mark on it in the photo. is there any way to confirm that the product received won't be the image posted on the site? also, will the product come in the actual comme des garçon box?
> 
> >> italist: All our items are all new and authentic, they also come with their own original tag and box. They are shipped directly by the best Italian boutiques, which we have carefully selected. Our prices are really competitive because we use Italian retail price.
> 
> me: i've seen customers receive their authentic purses but only in the dust bag, and not in the original boxing. why is that?
> 
> >> (no response for 10 minutes)
> 
> me: hello?
> 
> (after one minute)
> >> italist: We will check your request with our office in Milan. Please note that they work during normal office hours in Italy. You will also receive a ticket as a tracker. Thanks
> 
> So, basically... I think I got the automated response that people have mentioned receiving when inquiring about the slow return process. I think the response is very suspicious and I'm even more weary about ordering from this site now.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with lyst.com instead?


----------



## ashlie

blinkla17 said:


> I just discovered Italist today and have been trying to read reviews about the authenticity of this site all day. I have been hesitant about purchasing a comme des garçon wallet because
> 
> 1. I read reviews about damaged goods (in the photo on the site, I can see a white mark on the orange wallet)
> 2. I read reviews about purses being authentic but not arriving in the actual box, only the dust bag
> 
> I am on the Italist site now and chatted with an Italist rep online. I asked a few questions and got these answers:
> 
> me: the product that i'm looking at seems to have a mark on it in the photo. is there any way to confirm that the product received won't be the image posted on the site? also, will the product come in the actual comme des garçon box?
> 
> >> italist: All our items are all new and authentic, they also come with their own original tag and box. They are shipped directly by the best Italian boutiques, which we have carefully selected. Our prices are really competitive because we use Italian retail price.
> 
> me: i've seen customers receive their authentic purses but only in the dust bag, and not in the original boxing. why is that?
> 
> >> (no response for 10 minutes)
> 
> me: hello?
> 
> (after one minute)
> >> italist: We will check your request with our office in Milan. Please note that they work during normal office hours in Italy. You will also receive a ticket as a tracker. Thanks
> 
> So, basically... I think I got the automated response that people have mentioned receiving when inquiring about the slow return process. I think the response is very suspicious and I'm even more weary about ordering from this site now.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with lyst.com instead?



Whenever I "Chat" with them I always get real answers and never automated responses.


----------



## uadjit

blinkla17 said:


> I just discovered Italist today and have been trying to read reviews about the authenticity of this site all day. I have been hesitant about purchasing a comme des garçon wallet because
> 
> >> italist: We will check your request with our office in Milan. Please note that they work during normal office hours in Italy. You will also receive a ticket as a tracker. Thanks
> 
> So, basically... I think I got the automated response that people have mentioned receiving when inquiring about the slow return process. I think the response is very suspicious and I'm even more weary about ordering from this site now.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with lyst.com instead?


This is exactly the response I'd expect. They probably have to check with the actual boutique where it's in stock to see if it has the box with it. I've ordered Gucci shoes on Italist and they were authentic and arrived in immaculate condition with great packaging so I have no complaints.


----------



## mkr

I think the one worry about buying from Italist is that they are selling goods that are actually IN the boutiques, and not in their possession.  The boutiques are selling you their personal stock and the chance of the "last one" being a store display or a return from someone are possible.  In those cases there may not be a brand's box to give you.  I wouldn't let the box be the reason I don't buy but I would make sure I asked a lot of questions through chat/email before I made a purchase.  Because it's pretty much non-returnable.  This company is young and not fully developed enough to handle the business they're getting.

Don't buy until you get all your answers.  It may take a while but those marks you saw need explaining and I wouldn't buy if they can't put your mind at ease.


----------



## Defuniak88

I actually just bought a Max Mara coat from them and received it today.  The coat was $2000 LESS than what it is going for in the stores here in NYC.  I placed my order on Friday, received an email that my order was accepted on Monday, shipped Monday and received it just now (Tuesday).  It's gorgeous and undeniably authentic.  I do believe things are in individual boutiques and not in their possession.  The coat arrived with the Max Mara hanger but in a Moncler plastic cover.  Not complaining.


----------



## wildeflowers

I joined today thanks to this thread.  I was debating whether to order for them, and had a hard time finding legitimate reviews, except for this thread and the Trustpilot thing, and thought I'd add my experience so that others can know what to expect.  I went ahead and ordered, hoping that things would go well, and knowing my credit card has great customer service if things went south.

My experience was both positive and negative, so I guess my feeling is shop at your own risk.  I ordered shoes and a bag for an event I have coming up.  Because the event is happening very soon, I was very careful about looking over the shipping timeline and terms. Italist states on their website very clearly that orders are confirmed within 2 days, and ship expedited and arrive within 2 days of shipping.  So I felt that I had plenty of time to receive the items.  Both items were on sale, and about 40% less than I could find them anywhere else.  The shoe portion of my order did get confirmed within the correct timeline, they shipped and did arrive on time. However, the bag portion of my order sat in "processing" limbo for days, and nothing happened until I inquired about what was going on with the order. After I inquired, I got a response that the item was "shipped" with a tracking number, but my package was not picked up by dhl for another full day, so the statement the item had shipped was not exactly true. Because of the delay, I did not receive the bag in time for the event I was attending and when I inquired about what happened that caused the delay, I received no response from Italist, which is not exactly the best customer service.  Normally, a delay of a few days would not be an issue, but this time, it's a problem and directly conflicts with their advertising and stated shipping times.

I've received the shoes, and they are authentic, and the shoes themselves are in perfect, new condition.  They came with the box, the dustbag, and extra accessories, but the other issue I have is with the packaging.  The shoebox was placed inside another box with no padding whatsoever, so the exterior of the box is completely beat up, and has a big dent in it.  The shoes inside appear well packaged and fine, but that is only thanks to the designer, not whoever shipped these.  Yes, it's just a box, but when you are paying a significant sum for shoes, I feel that everything should come to you in pristine condition.  My other issue is that my receipt was taped to the outside of the box, notifying every single person who came in contact with the box, from the delivery driver to anyone around the house, the total I paid for the shoes.  That is, imo, completely inappropriate.  I don't need the DHL driver, anyone working around my home, or anyone else to see my information or how much I paid for an item.

I assumed that if I needed to return that it would go to their headquarters in LA, but instead you must ship it back to Italy on your dime whether the item is damaged or not, and you may be hit with customs or duties for the return. They do mention this in their info page, but the way the price is not transparent enough to know what portion of the price will not be refunded.  I think it is too risky to even attempt a return, so I would be very sure of any items purchased.

So though the item I received was authentic and a good price, I don't think I'll be shopping with them again. I'm not confident the items will arrive in good condition, the lack of customer service and response to inquiries is disappointing, and returns are difficult and/or sketchy.


----------



## Marietta1312

Does anyone have a promo code for 25 euros?


----------



## ashlie

Marietta1312 said:


> Does anyone have a promo code for 25 euros?



We are not allowed to share codes on the forum. In addition, I don't believe they are doing that promotion anymore.


----------



## Marietta1312

ashlie said:


> We are not allowed to share codes on the forum. In addition, I don't believe they are doing that promotion anymore.


Ok, I see, thanks
I want to order a jimmy choo bag from them
It is 50% cheaper than anywhere else
But they didn't answer all my questions
All responses are automatic
So I'm not sure if it is a legit site
What about the return if I live in New York?did anyone deal with returns?


----------



## eckw

I've shopped numerous times from Italist (Gucci bag and shoes, Chloe bag and Loewe bag). Pros: All have arrived in a timely manner (within a week to 10 days of ordering) and all were authentic and in excellent condition. 

Cons: However, the one time I messaged them for one of my purchases was less than ideal (long time to reply and not completely intelligible answer) and I would certainly never attempt a return with them (the amount they deduct for return taxes etc are apparently close to 1/3?to 1/2 the value of the purchase). 

If you are certain about your purchase and the price difference is enough to put up with those cons, I would say  it's worth it.


----------



## Ljlj

Hello! I'm eyeing a bag from their website. I signed up for their emails and even made an account. Do they actually send out promo codes? TIA!


----------



## ashlie

Ljlj said:


> Hello! I'm eyeing a bag from their website. I signed up for their emails and even made an account. Do they actually send out promo codes? TIA!



They used to. Doesn't seem like they do anymore.


----------



## Ljlj

ashlie said:


> They used to. Doesn't seem like they do anymore.



Aw bummer. Thanks for replying!


----------



## nicole0612

I have ordered from them, yes the orders are actually fulfilled by the individual boutiques that have the item. I got a Gucci coat for 30% off retail and it was beautiful. You will have to pay a little for customs fees if you live outside the EU, but I think it is well worth it.


----------



## Kiki aokl

Hello everyone. I was so unhappy, I just ordered a coat for $380 in Italian.com but they sent me a bags that is like 20 dollar. That couldn't be happen. They scam people. I emailed them but  no response. I can do nothing now.


----------



## ashlie

Kiki aokl said:


> Hello everyone. I was so unhappy, I just ordered a coat for $380 in Italian.com but they sent me a bags that is like 20 dollar. That couldn't be happen. They scam people. I emailed them but  no response. I can do nothing now.



I don't believe they are "scamming" people. Mistakes do happen. They should refund you and take care of import/duties and then send your item free of charge.


----------



## Kiki aokl

ashlie said:


> I don't believe they are "scamming" people. Mistakes do happen. They should refund you and take care of import/duties and then send your item free of charge.


But that is happened to me


----------



## handbagkay

Hey everyone,
I'm eyeing a Givenchy wallet on Italist that's a crazy good deal, yet everywhere else online it's full price/out of stock. I'm worried that this particular wallet has some sort of flaw or is damaged and that's why it's listed for so cheap!! :/ what do you guys think? Should I go for it? Is the item pictured the actual one I will receive? Obviously after reading the horror stories of people returning items I don't feel like dealing with that...


----------



## mkr

Kiki aokl said:


> Hello everyone. I was so unhappy, I just ordered a coat for $380 in Italian.com but they sent me a bags that is like 20 dollar. That couldn't be happen. They scam people. I emailed them but  no response. I can do nothing now.



What is Italian.com?  I googled it but got nothing.  Do you mean italist?


----------



## mkr

handbagkay said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm eyeing a Givenchy wallet on Italist that's a crazy good deal, yet everywhere else online it's full price/out of stock. I'm worried that this particular wallet has some sort of flaw or is damaged and that's why it's listed for so cheap!! :/ what do you guys think? Should I go for it? Is the item pictured the actual one I will receive? Obviously after reading the horror stories of people returning items I don't feel like dealing with that...


I would email them and ask that question.  And tell them your concerns.  Don't buy it unless you will keep it because returns are a huge problem with them.


----------



## Kiki aokl

mkr said:


> What is Italian.com?  I googled it but got nothing.  Do you mean italist?


Yes. Italist.com


----------



## ashlie

Kiki aokl said:


> Yes. Italist.com



Have they responded yet? Have you reached out to there Cali office as well?


----------



## highend

Given the mostly positive reviews here, I decided to place an order.  Glad to report everything went seamlessly.  Placed my order late Saturday night, got an acceptance email Sunday, shipment email Monday and my order was delivered to me in NYC via DHL this morning in perfect condition!!! 

Wouldn’t hesitate to use them again should I find something of interest in the future.


----------



## Kiki aokl

ashlie said:


> Have they responded yet? Have you reached out to there Cali office as well?


They ask me to sent few pictures of the bags  to them. I did it. But still no response now.


----------



## handbagkay

I emailed them, and got what seemed like a somewhat automated response in reply... they just said all their items are brand new and authentic, so then I asked if the item pictured will be the one I actually receive, and I got another automated-type response that didn't really answer my question. :/ Still debating if I should just give it a shot and purchase the wallet... I'm not worried about the returning aspect, I'm more worried about receiving an item that has a big scratch on it or something like that which is why it's such a ridiculously good price.


----------



## nicole0612

Kiki aokl said:


> Hello everyone. I was so unhappy, I just ordered a coat for $380 in Italian.com but they sent me a bags that is like 20 dollar. That couldn't be happen. They scam people. I emailed them but  no response. I can do nothing now.



Was it Italian.com or the website Italist?

Edit: nevermind, I see this has already been asked!


----------



## nicole0612

handbagkay said:


> I emailed them, and got what seemed like a somewhat automated response in reply... they just said all their items are brand new and authentic, so then I asked if the item pictured will be the one I actually receive, and I got another automated-type response that didn't really answer my question. :/ Still debating if I should just give it a shot and purchase the wallet... I'm not worried about the returning aspect, I'm more worried about receiving an item that has a big scratch on it or something like that which is why it's such a ridiculously good price.



I think it just depends on the individual boutique. Can you email the specific boutique the item is coming from and see if you can get a better response? I have been very happy with my purchases from Italist, but they were from one boutique.


----------



## handbagkay

nicole0612 said:


> I think it just depends on the individual boutique. Can you email the specific boutique the item is coming from and see if you can get a better response? I have been very happy with my purchases from Italist, but they were from one boutique.


I'm not sure how to find out which boutique the item is coming from, it's not listed on the item's page. :/

However, regardless of that, I actually ended up ordering a different wallet from italist (not the Givenchy I mentioned previously). So hopefully all goes well, I'll post here again when I receive it and let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## cosmickitt3n

Has anyone had any of their items professionally authenticated? I've had my eye on something for so long, but I'm afraid to bite the bullet considering what everyone else has said about their returns policy eek


----------



## roastedgreentea

I bought a givenchy bag. Delivered within a week. Smooth transaction.


----------



## randr21

Ordered on Sunday evening, delivered on Wednesday.  No doubt it was fast.

Packaging was nonexistent, no tissue or bubble wrap.  

No invoice inside.  Outside had 2 8x11 printout, one of merchandise, including amt, the other is shipping info.  Both were just taped to box.  Kinda shoddy.

Actual item was pair of shoes.  It was last pair in my sz, but there were slight marks that I can't remove, and the color is slightly worn off on both heels.  It seems authentic, and even tho its not pristine, I dont want to deal w return.

They're still far off from competing w farfetch imo.


----------



## cosmickitt3n

randr21 said:


> Ordered on Sunday evening, delivered on Wednesday.  No doubt it was fast.
> 
> Packaging was nonexistent, no tissue or bubble wrap.
> 
> No invoice inside.  Outside had 2 8x11 printout, one of merchandise, including amt, the other is shipping info.  Both were just taped to box.  Kinda shoddy.
> 
> Actual item was pair of shoes.  It was last pair in my sz, but there were slight marks that I can't remove, and the color is slightly worn off on both heels.  It seems authentic, and even tho its not pristine, I dont want to deal w return.
> 
> They're still far off from competing w farfetch imo.



Does the website usually tell you when there's only one left in stock? Thanks!


----------



## ashlie

randr21 said:


> Ordered on Sunday evening, delivered on Wednesday.  No doubt it was fast.
> 
> Packaging was nonexistent, no tissue or bubble wrap.
> 
> No invoice inside.  Outside had 2 8x11 printout, one of merchandise, including amt, the other is shipping info.  Both were just taped to box.  Kinda shoddy.
> 
> Actual item was pair of shoes.  It was last pair in my sz, but there were slight marks that I can't remove, and the color is slightly worn off on both heels.  It seems authentic, and even tho its not pristine, I dont want to deal w return.
> 
> They're still far off from competing w farfetch imo.



That's really annoying. Can you post pictures? I'm interested to see how they let them go in that condition. Also, how did you find out/know it was the last pair in your size? (I know normally they only have one in each pair, but it's never stated)


----------



## randr21

cosmickitt3n said:


> Does the website usually tell you when there's only one left in stock? Thanks!





ashlie said:


> That's really annoying. Can you post pictures? I'm interested to see how they let them go in that condition. Also, how did you find out/know it was the last pair in your size? (I know normally they only have one in each pair, but it's never stated)


I cant recall if it shows how many are left while u are shopping, but I know bc after I purchased, my sz was greyed out as not available.

But only if u desperately want a big saving for a hard to find item on sale, but is willing to take a risk. Must know your sz beforehand is my recommendation.


----------



## Jordan Fields

Kiki aokl said:


> Yes. Italist.com


I did I don't know if there legit text me any one 7186692338


----------



## Jordan Fields

ashlie said:


> Have they responded yet? Have you reached out to there Cali office as well?


What there number


----------



## katran26

Every time I want to buy their shipping prevents me- so steep & ive never seen a promo code [emoji853]


----------



## Jordan Fields

I just ordered will Dhl hold my package is this a legit website?


----------



## mkr

katran26 said:


> Every time I want to buy their shipping prevents me- so steep & ive never seen a promo code [emoji853]


Their shipping is pretty expensive but anything I ever bought was such a discounted price I still got it cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## nicole0612

mkr said:


> Their shipping is pretty expensive but anything I ever bought was such a discounted price I still got it cheaper than anywhere else.



Same experience. Even with customs fees it is still cheaper.


----------



## Jordan Fields

mkr said:


> Their shipping is pretty expensive but anything I ever bought was such a discounted price I still got it cheaper than anywhere else.


My shipping was $20 but did u ever get the product I'm in USA how long shipping take ? Will the border hold it ?


----------



## ashlie

Jordan Fields said:


> My shipping was $20 but did u ever get the product I'm in USA how long shipping take ? Will the border hold it ?



$20 is extremely cheap for italist. Or at least from what I experienced. Did you buy something slightly cheaper? Maybe less then $500 or even under the duty charge amount?


----------



## Jordan Fields

I bought a Gucci tiger scarf 


ashlie said:


> $20 is extremely cheap for italist. Or at least from what I experienced. Did you buy something slightly cheaper? Maybe less then $500 or even under the duty charge amount?


----------



## Jordan Fields

Jordan Fields said:


> I bought a Gucci tiger scarf


What is the duty charge ?


----------



## nicole0612

Jordan Fields said:


> What is the duty charge ?



I think it starts at $800+ purchases. I bought a coat most recently so I paid customs/duty on it ~14-15% I think.


----------



## Jordan Fields

I bought a Gucci tiger scarf can I exchange it wil I get full credit or what about a refund


----------



## ashlie

They have a return policy. But you probably won't get a full refund. They charge you a duty fee for it to go back. Because your item was less then the duty fee amount, I'm not sure if you'll get a full refund or not.


----------



## Xiuer

I found this website today. I was hesitated to order things, but now I think I could order. Is there anyone could send me a referral promotion code? Thanks


----------



## maruko101

I wish I could use paypal on their website. Don't feel safe leaving my credit card info there.


----------



## eckw

I've been shopping with them on and off for about 18 months now and no problems with my credit card since using with them. Security-wise, they seem safe. I just bought the Gucci Marmont belt from them - good price and received it in 3 days, def authentic. Packaging not so great though, it was sent in the silk Gucci bag with some foam wrapping but no Gucci box.


----------



## gnetief

Has anyone had authenticity issues with them recently? Their price is so cheap, but I'm still not 100% confident to buy.


----------



## ashlie

gnetief said:


> Has anyone had authenticity issues with them recently? Their price is so cheap, but I'm still not 100% confident to buy.



If your not comfortable purchasing I would say don't purchase. I've been buying from them for a few years now with no problems,however other women on here have had issues and it's a very difficult return process I hear.


----------



## eckw

Agree with ashlie. I'm also a regular customer and I've never had any authenticity or delivery issues. On the other hand, their packaging is not luxe and although I've been happy/lucky with the condition of my purchases, there's the risk of scratches etc (and returns are not worth it) so if that bothers you, I would stay away.


----------



## eckw

@ashlie My latest Italist purchase (just arrived this week!) was a Celine marine micro luggage in grained baby calf. I noticed you posted a pic of a similar purchase from a few months back. Did you get the same bag as me?


----------



## gnetief

ashlie said:


> If your not comfortable purchasing I would say don't purchase. I've been buying from them for a few years now with no problems,however other women on here have had issues and it's a very difficult return process I hear.


Hi ashlie, thanks for the reply. I've read the same thing about their return, it's a pain in the a$$; but it's not really bothering me, I'm more worried about the authenticity of the goods their boutiques are selling. Are all the things you bought from them authentic? Have you got any authenticated here?


----------



## ashlie

eckw said:


> @ashlie My latest Italist purchase (just arrived this week!) was a Celine marine micro luggage in grained baby calf. I noticed you posted a pic of a similar purchase from a few months back. Did you get the same bag as me?



No, we do not. I saw the one you bought though! I'm happy you grabbed it and not a reseller. [emoji849] most of the one on italist end up on eBay for triple the price. 
I bought a nano in the color "petrol". It's only the same leather. Different color and size. Please post pictures!!!



gnetief said:


> Hi ashlie, thanks for the reply. I've read the same thing about their return, it's a pain in the a$$; but it's not really bothering me, I'm more worried about the authenticity of the goods their boutiques are selling. Are all the things you bought from them authentic? Have you got any authenticated here?



I personally have never had an authenticity problem. I also haven't heard of anyone else having one either. It seem that you have better luck with Italist then you do resale websites now a days [emoji23]


----------



## Elizz

Wow!

Thanks a lot for sharing your thoughts and previous experiences.
Even with duties, their prices are so much cheaper!


----------



## Jordan Fields

gnetief said:


> Has anyone had authenticity issues with them recently? Their price is so cheap, but I'm still not 100% confident to buy.




I just bought from them I have proof I bought Balenciaga racerunners exerything authinic and Gucci Bengal scarf


----------



## ealltech

My louboutins I have bought from them are 100% authentic.


----------



## yycbaglover

Any Canadians purchase from Italist before?

I know you pay for the customs upfront but can you comment if you got charged provincial taxes once the item arrived?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## nashpoo

I just placed my first order for a pair of Saint Laurent sandals. Fingers crossed they come in perfect condition!


----------



## nashpoo

eckw said:


> Agree with ashlie. I'm also a regular customer and I've never had any authenticity or delivery issues. On the other hand, their packaging is not luxe and although I've been happy/lucky with the condition of my purchases, there's the risk of scratches etc (and returns are not worth it) so if that bothers you, I would stay away.


Packing isn't luxe? Does everything come with the correct designer box though? For shoes at least?


----------



## ashlie

nashpoo said:


> Packing isn't luxe? Does everything come with the correct designer box though? For shoes at least?



Yes.


----------



## eckw

nashpoo said:


> Packing isn't luxe? Does everything come with the correct designer box though? For shoes at least?



I only bought one pair of shoes from them - Gucci Jordaan loafers and yes, they came in the correct (if somewhat grubby) box.


----------



## nashpoo

Got my saint Laurent sandals today. Packaging wasn't too terrible!


----------



## Easyeve

So, what's my first experience shopping with Italist???? NEVER AGAIN! They sent me the wrong order. Instead of getting the Givenchy Antigona, size small, I received a pair of Prada shoes. I am beyond IRATE! It's unbelievable that a $2000+ purchase is handled so recklessly. So pissed. Of course, they don't have a number you can call. I emailed them immediately and so far, NO RESPONSE!!! DO NOT BUY FROM THEM. Wouldn't be surprised if it's some sort of scam.


----------



## ashlie

Easyeve said:


> So, what's my first experience shopping with Italist???? NEVER AGAIN! They sent me the wrong order. Instead of getting the Givenchy Antigona, size small, I received a pair of Prada shoes. I am beyond IRATE! It's unbelievable that a $2000+ purchase is handled so recklessly. So pissed. Of course, they don't have a number you can call. I emailed them immediately and so far, NO RESPONSE!!! DO NOT BUY FROM THEM. Wouldn't be surprised if it's some sort of scam.



That's really irritating to say the least. This may be a long shot but on your customs sheet does it give the address or name of the boutique your item came from?....you may be able to contact the boutique directly if it does? I don't have my custom sheets handy. Let us know how you make out :/


----------



## Alebeth

That's awful! I'm so sorry this happened. I hope that they will respond quickly and be helpful.


----------



## Easyeve

So, what's my first experience shopping with Italist???? NEVER AGAIN! They sent me the wrong order. Instead of getting the Givenchy Antigona, size small, I received a pair of Prada shoes. I am beyond IRATE! It's unbelievable that a $2000+ purchase is handled so recklessly. So pissed. Of course, they don't have a number you can call. I emailed them immediately and so far, NO RESPONSE!!! DO NOT BUY FROM THEM. Wouldn't be surprised if it's some sort of scam


----------



## Easyeve

So, it gets even worse. I have an email acknowledging they sent the wrong item! Great! However, they want me to return the item BASED ON THE ORIGINAL PURCHASE, and pay shipping and all relevant duties....what?!?!?! This is not my mistake or a return because I didn't like the product. So why am I responsible for any charges????!!! I have searched high and low for a number but I cannot find anything. If anyone can help, please let me know. This is outrageous. I am calling my credit card company next.


----------



## ashlie

Easyeve said:


> So, it gets even worse. I have an email acknowledging they sent the wrong item! Great! However, they want me to return the item BASED ON THE ORIGINAL PURCHASE, and pay shipping and all relevant duties....what?!?!?! This is not my mistake or a return because I didn't like the product. So why am I responsible for any charges????!!! I have searched high and low for a number but I cannot find anything. If anyone can help, please let me know. This is outrageous. I am calling my credit card company next.



I would request reimbursement for duties and shipping cost. Otherwise tell them you will fight via your credit card company and they will end up with nothing.


----------



## Dragonroberto

I was looking at some Saint Laurent Jeans and they have really good prices. The model they use they look horrible and not very good looking jeans so I start doing a search and the Jeans details are good but there are a few things that make them not original like the placement of of the letters on the pocket and then the way the letters are written are not the same from the original. There is a stitch that is missing on the part of the zipper, the rear pocket is a little too ripped on the edge and next to the pocket between the front and the back there is a V cut and original is wider italist is more narrow.
The color is different than the one from ysl.com the patch where the Saint Laurent on the right pocket both probably has a patch in the back but the one from italist you can see the squared and is not invisible. I mean this high end companies do things perfect and I was very tenting to buy this jean because of the price ysl.com 750 italist 393.54
But there are few mistakes that makes me not buy them. Replicas are very well done now days.
I just checked a dolce gabbana polo too and the stitching on the crown not the same. Close but not perfect. Is like doing a signature. At the same time all this stores that sell high end products offer the best customer service in Europe or the USA I don't know about Asia or other parts of the world but is probably the same.


----------



## Dragonroberto

Here are the pics


----------



## Dragonroberto

I have a few original dolce and gabbana polos and the stitching are all exactly the same, every time but the one from stalest.com is not. I will probably stay away from it. I mean if I want a replica I can get it for way cheaper. There are other websites like matches fashion.com or far fetch.com etc. that can offer you good prices with a great customer service


----------



## Elizz

Easyeve said:


> So, it gets even worse. I have an email acknowledging they sent the wrong item! Great! However, they want me to return the item BASED ON THE ORIGINAL PURCHASE, and pay shipping and all relevant duties....what?!?!?! This is not my mistake or a return because I didn't like the product. So why am I responsible for any charges????!!! I have searched high and low for a number but I cannot find anything. If anyone can help, please let me know. This is outrageous. I am calling my credit card company next.


Hi! 

I am a little curious... how did it go? Anything good? :O


----------



## chicNclassy

I am about to purchase a pair of shoes but I am confused about the price. The prices are listed in Euros, I am in the US so do I just convert the final amount to USD or is the price listed the price I will pay? Sorry of this seems like a dumb question but usually when buying from a place with different currency, they list your currency (in my case USD) on the final order page.


----------



## Dragonroberto

chicNclassy said:


> I am about to purchase a pair of shoes but I am confused about the price. The prices are listed in Euros, I am in the US so do I just convert the final amount to USD or is the price listed the price I will pay? Sorry of this seems like a dumb question but usually when buying from a place with different currency, they list your currency (in my case USD) on the final order page.



I know the prices are great in this website, but the items are good fake. I recomend you to not purchase there. I bought from sites in Europe and shipping & customer service are great and originals. Italist is cheap because their items are fake. ioffer.com sell fake items for way way cheaper.


----------



## ashlie

Dragonroberto said:


> I know the prices are great in this website, but the items are good fake. I recomend you to not purchase there. I bought from sites in Europe and shipping & customer service are great and originals. Italist is cheap because their items are fake. ioffer.com sell fake items for way way cheaper.



I've ordered from them and all of my items have been authentic. What did you receive that wasn't?


----------



## *MJ*

I ordered a pair of Valentino Sandals at a great price from them on Sunday, and they are due to arrive tomorrow. It's my first time ordering from them, and I will post back here with my thoughts once the shoes arrive.


----------



## Dragonroberto

ashlie said:


> I've ordered from them and all of my items have been authentic. What did you receive that wasn't?


I didn't buy from them because I looked into the Saint Laurent Jeans and a dolce gabbana polo details and the stitching are not the same as the original. I posted some pictures of the samples and because of the customer service reviews i decided to not buy there. I don't know any high end boutique that sell this luxury brands and give you bad customer service.


----------



## eckw

I cannot vouch for the whole site but only the items I have received. I have bought several bags as well as Gucci loafers and GG belt, and one item of clothing (Acne Raya cardigan). I've had some authenticated, others compared them with boutique items and in one case, I had the same bag in a dif color way ordered from Gucci so I could compare it directly myself. I have never had any issues with authenticity with any of them and I would say some items (e.g. Gucci loafers) are hard to duplicate.


----------



## *MJ*

I received my order...I placed it on a Sunday, Monday was a holiday...and my order arrived on Wednesday! Very fast shipping from Italy.
I did have to call my credit card to get them to authorize the charge and let them know it was not fraud since it was an international transaction. 
The shoes were packaged securely and the box wrapped in tissue. Everything was in order. The Valentinos came with dust bag and extra studs. The shoes themselves are perfect as well! All in all I give this experience and A+ and I would definitely shop again with Italist. I got a great pair of Valentino's for over 50% off the regular price! 
Hope this helps anyone who is considering buying from them.


----------



## chicNclassy

*MJ* said:


> I received my order...I placed it on a Sunday, Monday was a holiday...and my order arrived on Wednesday! Very fast shipping from Italy.
> I did have to call my credit card to get them to authorize the charge and let them know it was not fraud since it was an international transaction.
> The shoes were packaged securely and the box wrapped in tissue. Everything was in order. The Valentinos came with dust bag and extra studs. The shoes themselves are perfect as well! All in all I give this experience and A+ and I would definitely shop again with Italist. I got a great pair of Valentino's for over 50% off the regular price!
> Hope this helps anyone who is considering buying from them.
> 
> View attachment 3716702
> 
> View attachment 3716697
> 
> View attachment 3716698
> 
> View attachment 3716699
> 
> View attachment 3716700



LOVE the shoes and what a great discount! I ordered a pair of Balenciagas on Tuesday. Will post once I receive them. This is my first purchase with the site so if all goes well I will be making a lot more purchases because the prices are so low!


----------



## chicNclassy

Got my shoes, am happy with my purchase. Will be purchasing from this site again!


----------



## Shop shop

I had made some research about Italist before ordering and was aware that there were quite some negative feedbacks. Well, I will ads one!
I ordered a pair of Stella Mc Cartney shoes in my usual Stella size. When they arrived (very quickly, only positive point), I was extremely surprised to discover that they were sizing erry very big. Like I should have ordered a 35.5 instead of a 37.5! Why don't they mention this kind of things on their website in then first place?
Then I had to organize the return. They don't give you any other option than shipping back via UPS. Which is obviously ridiculously expensive and forces you to take a day of to wait for them. Not convenient at all. And UPS did not show up during the arranged slot... so I had to re-arrange another one!
It took quite some time to receive the reimbursement and this is when it gets really bad. They only reimbursed me part of what they should have. They still owe me almost 150 euros. And they don't answer my emails anymore. Of course. And you cannot reach them via phone. Of course....
So my advice: do not order from them! The products are cheaper, but in case they don't fit you loose a lot.
I lost over 100 euros shipping and taxes and I am still waiting for the reimbursement of almost 150 euros... so that's a 250 euros loss right now...


----------



## Shop shop

I had made some research about Italist before ordering and was aware that there were quite some negative feedbacks. Well, I will ads one!
I ordered a pair of Stella Mc Cartney shoes in my usual Stella size. When they arrived (very quickly, only positive point), I was extremely surprised to discover that they were sizing erry very big. Like I should have ordered a 35.5 instead of a 37.5! Why don't they mention this kind of things on their website in then first place?
Then I had to organize the return. They don't give you any other option than shipping back via UPS. Which is obviously ridiculously expensive and forces you to take a day of to wait for them. Not convenient at all. And UPS did not show up during the arranged slot... so I had to re-arrange another one!
It took quite some time to receive the reimbursement and this is when it gets really bad. They only reimbursed me part of what they should have. They still owe me almost 150 euros. And they don't answer my emails anymore. Of course. And you cannot reach them via phone. Of course....
So my advice: do not order from them! The products are cheaper, but in case they don't fit you loose a lot.
I lost over 100 euros shipping and taxes and I am still waiting for the reimbursement of almost 150 euros... so that's a 250 euros loss right now...


----------



## eckw

Just went on their site to purchase a bag and it looks like they have changed the terms of payment! They now require you to input your place of birth and date of birth! (Even for returning customers with purchase history.) I purchase from many online stores and have NEVER been asked for that information. Although I believe Italist products to be authentic, their mode of operation is far from clear or straightforward (often their products say it comes from Italy but It's shipped out of the US) and their customer service is appalling (email requests seem automated and takes forever).

Given this background I would be very wary of passing such personal information to them (I also don't see the need for it!) So even though their prices are v attractive, the potential for identity abuse is too high for me to consider such a risk.  So sad, as it used to be one of my favourite places to browse.


----------



## Dragonroberto

ashlie said:


> I've ordered from them and all of my items have been authentic. What did you receive that wasn't?


Look, here is another proof that this things are fake, maybe a good fake?
Here is a Saint Laurent shirt the it was o


ashlie said:


> I've ordered from them and all of my items have been authentic. What did you receive that wasn't?


l


ashlie said:


> I've ordered from them and all of my items have been authentic. What did you receive that wasn't?


Hi Ashley, here is another detail that I notice from a saint Laurent shirt. The prints from the ysl website, Neiman Marcus & Barneys are all exactly the same but the one from italist is different. I don't think saint Laurent is going to do a exclusive print just for them. The way is sold everywhere is as a Hawaiian shirt and not like a regular shirt but I guess you can fold it down, but the print is not the same? I'm just tying to warn people because I was about to buy from them a little while ago because of their prices but looking it closer this products don't look legit. Here are the pictures. The very last one is from italist. By the way cute picture.


----------



## petma01

Dragonroberto said:


> Look, here is another proof that this things are fake, maybe a good fake?
> Here is a Saint Laurent shirt the it was o
> 
> l
> 
> Hi Ashley, here is another detail that I notice from a saint Laurent shirt. The prints from the ysl website, Neiman Marcus & Barneys are all exactly the same but the one from italist is different. I don't think saint Laurent is going to do a exclusive print just for them. The way is sold everywhere is as a Hawaiian shirt and not like a regular shirt but I guess you can fold it down, but the print is not the same? I'm just tying to warn people because I was about to buy from them a little while ago because of their prices but looking it closer this products don't look legit. Here are the pictures. The very last one is from italist. By the way cute picture.



Dragonroberto I think it might be a fake too... Look at the print on the collar, all three are the same but the last one no? The color looks different also but that might just be the picture...


----------



## Dragonroberto

petma01 said:


> Dragonroberto I think it might be a fake too... Look at the print on the collar, all three are the same but the last one no? The color looks different also but that might just be the picture...


The color could change in the picture because of the lighting but not the print. Like I mention in a post before about the dolce & gabbana polo. I have 3 polos and the crown stitches they all look exactly the same but not from the website of italist. The prices are dirt cheap, and there is even a pre sale item that is already for sale. How they do it? I don't know but it seems like they put good fakes out there. Another thing I mention too, every high end store the customer service is excellent, free shipping, free returns, money back warranty in the us or Europe, except from them. We have people complaining about not getting their money back and that's what made me look closer to italist before I shop there.


----------



## Shop shop

I had made some research about Italist before ordering and was aware that there were quite some negative feedbacks. Well, I will ads one!
I ordered a pair of Stella Mc Cartney shoes in my usual Stella size. When they arrived (very quickly, only positive point), I was extremely surprised to discover that they were sizing very very big. Like I should have ordered a 35.5 instead of a 37.5! Why don't they mention this kind of things on their website in then first place?
Then I had to organize the return. They don't give you any other option than shipping back via DHL. Which is obviously ridiculously expensive and forces you to take a day of to wait for them. Not convenient at all. And DHL did not show up during the arranged slot... so I had to re-arrange another one!
It took quite some time to receive the reimbursement and this is when it gets really bad. They only reimbursed me part of what they should have. They still owe me almost 150 euros. And they don't answer my emails anymore. Of course. And you cannot reach them via phone. Of course....
So my advice: do not order from them! The products are cheaper, but in case they don't fit you loose a lot.
I lost over 100 euros shipping and taxes and I am still waiting for the reimbursement of almost 150 euros... so that's a 250 euros loss right now...

UPDATE 1: 
Italist reported this review and is trying to get it removed. They were a lot faster to do that than to answer my email. Their answer is that the 150€ I am missing are for return custom duties... that's almost 30% of the value of my parcel. And I never ever had to pay such a thing on any online shop in the whole world, including Italy. Let's see if they are able to provide the customs invoice, which I doubt.
I CAN ONLY REPEAT: DO NOT ORDER FROM THEM, THEY ARE LITERALLY RIPPING PEOPLE OFF

UPDATE 2:
I checked with a lawyer as well as with DHL and what they did is ILLEGAL. The person / entity receiving the parcel has to cover the taxes and duties (and see if they can get them reimbursed). Which means that they were not allowed to deduce the return taxes from my reimbursement.
From all the comments I could read on various review sites, they do this pretty regularly.
Somebody has to make something against this company.
I can only repeat myself: this company is not serious, do not order from them.


----------



## Dragonroberto

Shop shop said:


> I had made some research about Italist before ordering and was aware that there were quite some negative feedbacks. Well, I will ads one!
> I ordered a pair of Stella Mc Cartney shoes in my usual Stella size. When they arrived (very quickly, only positive point), I was extremely surprised to discover that they were sizing very very big. Like I should have ordered a 35.5 instead of a 37.5! Why don't they mention this kind of things on their website in then first place?
> Then I had to organize the return. They don't give you any other option than shipping back via DHL. Which is obviously ridiculously expensive and forces you to take a day of to wait for them. Not convenient at all. And DHL did not show up during the arranged slot... so I had to re-arrange another one!
> It took quite some time to receive the reimbursement and this is when it gets really bad. They only reimbursed me part of what they should have. They still owe me almost 150 euros. And they don't answer my emails anymore. Of course. And you cannot reach them via phone. Of course....
> So my advice: do not order from them! The products are cheaper, but in case they don't fit you loose a lot.
> I lost over 100 euros shipping and taxes and I am still waiting for the reimbursement of almost 150 euros... so that's a 250 euros loss right now...
> 
> UPDATE 1:
> Italist reported this review and is trying to get it removed. They were a lot faster to do that than to answer my email. Their answer is that the 150€ I am missing are for return custom duties... that's almost 30% of the value of my parcel. And I never ever had to pay such a thing on any online shop in the whole world, including Italy. Let's see if they are able to provide the customs invoice, which I doubt.
> I CAN ONLY REPEAT: DO NOT ORDER FROM THEM, THEY ARE LITERALLY RIPPING PEOPLE OFF
> 
> UPDATE 2:
> I checked with a lawyer as well as with DHL and what they did is ILLEGAL. The person / entity receiving the parcel has to cover the taxes and duties (and see if they can get them reimbursed). Which means that they were not allowed to deduce the return taxes from my reimbursement.
> From all the comments I could read on various review sites, they do this pretty regularly.
> Somebody has to make something against this company.
> I can only repeat myself: this company is not serious, do not order from them.


So sorry to hear that. Another point, in designer shoes your size never changes only if you switch from sneakers to dress shoes (loafers, boots, oxfoards, etc). So that's another point that makes those shoes fake. If you use Stella McCarthy 37.5 you'll always be 37.5 it only changes sometimes when you change brands but if is the same brand the sizing stays the same. I have a lot of dress shoes & sneakers and is always the same for every brand. Nothing will happen to this store until someone sue them, but the process is anoueing. They're doing tons of money selling great fake products & not returning taxes. They might have their own supplier, they can afford that.


----------



## Shop shop

Dragonroberto said:


> So sorry to hear that. Another point, in designer shoes your size never changes only if you switch from sneakers to dress shoes (loafers, boots, oxfoards, etc). So that's another point that makes those shoes fake. If you use Stella McCarthy 37.5 you'll always be 37.5 it only changes sometimes when you change brands but if is the same brand the sizing stays the same. I have a lot of dress shoes & sneakers and is always the same for every brand. Nothing will happen to this store until someone sue them, but the process is anoueing. They're doing tons of money selling great fake products & not returning taxes. They might have their own supplier, they can afford that.


Yeah, I know, somebody needs to sue them... In the meantime I try to create as much awareness  as I can on social media, review sites, contacting sites that reference them and so on.


----------



## ashlie

I can see where you would believe items are fake, however I personally have never received anything unauthentic from them. Have you contacted Stella or SL? SL specifically to ask them about the discrepancy of print? I would be curious to see what they have to say. Usually brands are good like that, meaning they will say we do or don't sell to places who sell though Italist.

Also, shop shop, I'm wondering if someone is doing a whole "switch-a-roo" with the items on italist. I mean, let's do the math. They items are cheaper especially if you don't have to pay duties. Therefore, someone buys shoes for instance, returned fake ones, gets half their money back and still gets to keep the real shoes for a VERY cheap price. 

This all seems very weird to be. Especially because they now ask for birthdate. Please let me know what you ladies find out.


----------



## Dragonroberto

ashlie said:


> I can see where you would believe items are fake, however I personally have never received anything unauthentic from them. Have you contacted Stella or SL? SL specifically to ask them about the discrepancy of print? I would be curious to see what they have to say. Usually brands are good like that, meaning they will say we do or don't sell to places who sell though Italist.
> 
> Also, shop shop, I'm wondering if someone is doing a whole "switch-a-roo" with the items on italist. I mean, let's do the math. They items are cheaper especially if you don't have to pay duties. Therefore, someone buys shoes for instance, returned fake ones, gets half their money back and still gets to keep the real shoes for a VERY cheap price.
> 
> This all seems very weird to be. Especially because they now ask for birthdate. Please let me know what you ladies find out.


The only reason I posted here is because I check different items out and I decide to not buy because of the discrepancys. The Dolce gabbana polo, the one on their website is so not original, I own polos and I posted picture from dolce website & italist. The crown is not the same. then the ysl  jeans, is a little harder to tell but the letters are a little crooked, now the ysl shirt. I keep posting because I hate buying non original items and I wouldn't pay $10 for a fake dolce gabbana tshirt. It  could've been me buying it too and get ripped off. I rather use a quicksilver but original. I was very very close to buy there, but those little errors on the designs + the bad customer service + keeping people's taxes + now the show size from shop shop. Come on. Not even old navy will give you such a bad customer service. About contacting ysl or other brands about it, it might be someone's job. I just think there not legit.


----------



## Shop shop

UPDATE 3
I contacted Stella McCartney and they informed me that Italist is not an official reseller = THEY ARE SELLING FAKES.
If you had problems with Italist, I would recommend you inform the brands you purchased.
As customers we can't do much, but the brands have the power to shut down such shops.


----------



## Dragonroberto

Shop shop said:


> UPDATE 3
> I contacted Stella McCartney and they informed me that Italist is not an official reseller = THEY ARE SELLING FAKES.
> If you had problems with Italist, I would recommend you inform the brands you purchased.
> As customers we can't do much, but the brands have the power to shut down such shops.


I knew it. I hope somebody bust them. They're good fakes, the best in the market. They do it like nobody else, that's why they can charge those prices and get away with it. But they're gridy & stupid enough to not return your tax. But I hope this is their end. I know for sure the rest of their brands are fake too.


----------



## Dragonroberto

Shop shop said:


> UPDATE 3
> I contacted Stella McCartney and they informed me that Italist is not an official reseller = THEY ARE SELLING FAKES.
> If you had problems with Italist, I would recommend you inform the brands you purchased.
> As customers we can't do much, but the brands have the power to shut down such shops.


Thank you for doing that "Shop Shop"


----------



## Dragonroberto

Dragonroberto said:


> Thank you for doing that "Shop Shop"


Here is another one. I was looking their inventory and I see their Givenchy sneakers and the rear color is gloss the is no way Ricardo Tisci will not use any gloss in his sneakers he's is too gothic for that. In a dress shoe he does but not sneakers. Not even Nike do that lol.
Maybe Giuseppe Zanotti will put gloss in his use or Versace, but not Givenchy. I got the same sneakers and they're not gloss. There are some t-shirts designs that are only for woman and guys are wearing it in his website. I could keep bringing fake products from that website, but I can only recognize from the brands I wear. DO NOT BUY FROM THEM. Here is the picture of the sneakers


----------



## Martha Stewart

I won't comment on the other items in this thread, or the authenticity of Italist's products, but those Givenchy sneakers do come in a few different shades with patent leather on the heel. They are available from Net-a-Porter, Saks, Ssense, etc., so they are not *necessarily* fake.


----------



## Dragonroberto

Martha Stewart said:


> I won't comment on the other items in this thread, or the authenticity of Italist's products, but those Givenchy sneakers do come in a few different shades with patent leather on the heel. They are available from Net-a-Porter, Saks, Ssense, etc., so they are not *necessarily* fake.


You're right about that. I hope you could help with some other info as well. I don't get anything back from this but if I keep going, people are going to try to bust me and not italist


----------



## Dragonroberto

Dragonroberto said:


> You're right about that. I hope you could help with some other info as well. I don't get anything back from this but if I keep going, people are going to try to bust me and not italist


Now for all the people that bought givenchy there. Those products are NOT legit. So now we have Stella McCartney & Givenchy FAKE products.


----------



## LoveM&S

Dragonroberto said:


> Now for all the people that bought givenchy there. Those products are NOT legit. So now we have Stella McCartney & Givenchy FAKE products.



I understand your concerns, but it doesn't mean they sell fakes. The high end brands don't deal with small retailers directly. So it's no wonder that they say their authorized retailers are only their direct accounts like the department stores. There are some ways for small retailers to carry high end brands, but it is not so easy either. A friend of mine owns a small boutique. She tried to carry some high end brands, but it required some strict terms with a distributor. So she gave up at that time.

I bought a bag from them in the past and it was authentic. I paid a service to check its authenticity. I have read too many horror stories on the forum, so I religiously check authenticity when I buy something. I'm comfortable buying from them, but that doesn't mean I blindly believe what I receive from them. I definitely check the authenticity every time I buy. I do the same thing to all other retailers except buying from the brand boutique directly. 

I understand that once you get some doubts, everything looks shady. We need to educate ourselves not to end up with the fakes.


----------



## Dragonroberto

LoveM&S said:


> I understand your concerns, but it doesn't mean they sell fakes. The high end brands don't deal with small retailers directly. So it's no wonder that they say their authorized retailers are only their direct accounts like the department stores. There are some ways for small retailers to carry high end brands, but it is not so easy either. A friend of mine owns a small boutique. She tried to carry some high end brands, but it required some strict terms with a distributor. So she gave up at that time.
> 
> I bought a bag from them in the past and it was authentic. I paid a service to check its authenticity. I have read too many horror stories on the forum, so I religiously check authenticity when I buy something. I'm comfortable buying from them, but that doesn't mean I blindly believe what I receive from them. I definitely check the authenticity every time I buy. I do the same thing to all other retailers except buying from the brand boutique directly.
> 
> I understand that once you get some doubts, everything looks shady. We need to educate ourselves not to end up with the fakes.


You call them a small retailer, when their brands what they sell most are luxury brands. They probably have a heavy traffic of shopping in their website. I don't call that small. They don't have to pay for a facility, with sales people, etc. so that means a lot of it goes into their pocket. And they don't return your taxes too.
What a pain in the butt to have to verify every time that you buy a product, almost like buying in eBay. Some people are just so attach to this store just because they already invest in their products.


----------



## LoveM&S

Dragonroberto said:


> You call them a small retailer, when their brands what they sell most are luxury brands. They probably have a heavy traffic of shopping in their website. I don't call that small. They don't have to pay for a facility, with sales people, etc. so that means a lot of it goes into their pocket. And they don't return your taxes too.
> What a pain in the butt to have to verify every time that you buy a product, almost like buying in eBay. Some people are just so attach to this store just because they already invest in their products.



I really recommend you to authenticate everything when you shop especially in US including the brands authorized retailers. People take advantage of very generous return policy in US to do malicious things. An easy trick people do is to buy authentic items, then return fakes. Sales people are not trained to authenticate, so it is not hard the fakes are successfully back to the stores. Only place we should feel safe to buy is the brands boutiques.

I came from a country that almost no return policy exists. So, I do appreciate American retailers generous return policy. I don't need to be stuck with impulsive purchases because of it. But I have learned it is a double-edged sward for us. We might end up with the fakes from the brands authorized retailers unknowingly. Also fake makers are getting better and better. If we don't want to be stuck with the fakes, we really need to be careful. I really want to emphasize the importance of checking authenticity.

I understand your frustration that I seemed not to get your point. I did understand what you said. We just have different opinions. From my experience with them, personal experience with the high end brands, some knowledge from the friend who owns the boutique, and what I have learned from this forum, my opinion about them is different from yours. That's all. English is not my native language, so my choice of words and sayings are sometimes off. I really didn't mean to offend you, but If I did, I would like to apologize.


----------



## jmc3007

Shop shop said:


> UPDATE 3
> I contacted Stella McCartney and they informed me that Italist is not an official reseller = THEY ARE SELLING FAKES.
> If you had problems with Italist, I would recommend you inform the brands you purchased.
> As customers we can't do much, but the brands have the power to shut down such shops.


This is not accurate. Italist is like Farfetch, they are only a platform representing small boutiques throughout Italy. You need and should find out the name of the actual BOUTIQUE that's selling the item and then confirm with said brand designer. Italist do not stock or sell items directly to buyers, instead they act as middleman for these small boutiques. If you were to ask McCartney the same question, they would also answer that they don't sell to Farfetch either. The name of boutique is clearly visible on the receipt and customs forms enclosed with the package. READ THEM!!


----------



## jmc3007

Dragonroberto said:


> Here is another one. I was looking their inventory and I see their Givenchy sneakers and the rear color is gloss the is no way Ricardo Tisci will not use any gloss in his sneakers he's is too gothic for that. In a dress shoe he does but not sneakers. Not even Nike do that lol.
> Maybe Giuseppe Zanotti will put gloss in his use or Versace, but not Givenchy. I got the same sneakers and they're not gloss. There are some t-shirts designs that are only for woman and guys are wearing it in his website. I could keep bringing fake products from that website, but I can only recognize from the brands I wear. DO NOT BUY FROM THEM. Here is the picture of the sneakers


Less speculation and more thorough research will provide a better and more meaningful answer. With Italist listing look for the manufacturer's SKU or model number and use this reference to confirm with Givenchy. This info can be found towards the end of the listing, see attached sample. You can also google by typing Givenchy and model number, this approach usually will pull up other shops that happen to carry this particular model.

Italian isn't for everyone, most are better with paying full retail prices at brand name stores when they don't want to do their homework. Treat all purchases as final sale, I can't emphasize this enough!!


----------



## Sandi.el

Dragonroberto said:


> So sorry to hear that. Another point, in designer shoes your size never changes only if you switch from sneakers to dress shoes (loafers, boots, oxfoards, etc). So that's another point that makes those shoes fake. If you use Stella McCarthy 37.5 you'll always be 37.5 it only changes sometimes when you change brands but if is the same brand the sizing stays the same.




That's not true. I have several YSL shoes which I purchased in store and I have heels that are different sizes. Off by 1/2 a size usually, 1 a full size. 

So to say change in sizes within a brand means it's fake is a stretch.


----------



## sama hassan

Bad website no body should buy from them i think its second hand or fake and also you cant return your purchase they write easy and only click  but t when you try its showing the time of return expired  today I have received my bad shoes the package bad also not like matchesfashion  or mytheresa   

today i made comment in there instagram they delete it if anybody same thing happening for him let inform me


----------



## Dragonroberto

sama hassan said:


> Bad website no body should buy from them i think its second hand or fake and also you cant return your purchase they write easy and only click  but t when you try its showing the time of return expired  today I have received my bad shoes the package bad also not like matchesfashion  or mytheresa
> 
> today i made comment in there instagram they delete it if anybody same thing happening for him let inform me


People, doesnt wanna listen or is the same people from italist Replaying.


----------



## ashlie

sama hassan said:


> Bad website no body should buy from them i think its second hand or fake and also you cant return your purchase they write easy and only click  but t when you try its showing the time of return expired  today I have received my bad shoes the package bad also not like matchesfashion  or mytheresa
> 
> today i made comment in there instagram they delete it if anybody same thing happening for him let inform me



I've purchased many items with no issues and they are all authentic. I always buy knowing it's final sale.


----------



## smiley13tree

It seems like the people who are posting about Italist selling fake are either new accounts or only come to talk about italist. Strange....


----------



## sama hassan

smiley13tree said:


> It seems like the people who are posting about Italist selling fake are either new accounts or only come to talk about italist. Strange....



N


ashlie said:


> I've purchased many items with no issues and they are all authentic. I always buy knowing it's final sale.


NO its not fake account I'm from united Arab Emirates & always  shopping online  with Harrods,Matchesfashion, MYTHERESA 
Not fake we are real people the website fake & should stopped laying ,why i cant return the shoes like mytheresa or matchesfashion already have accounts with italist.com & this first purchase they said easy to return but when enter  to my accounts is showing in return its period expired?

today only I received my order and the shoes valentino showing bad  & the packaged is worst when i try to return I Can't because this issue & my accounts showing empty from my details check this attachment


----------



## Dragonroberto

ashlie said:


> I've purchased many items with no issues and they are all authentic. I always buy knowing it's final sale.


Yeah, we heard that from you before.... rather no risk it an buy straight from the store.


----------



## sama hassan

So they have store in LA or Italy ? 
but how they make like this with online customer That  mean they have two line of produts one authentice in store becuase they scare from law rule in USA and for online they sale the fake   speicaly for Arabic customer they maid like this and  I notes in  Urope they put option of returen but for the other country  as Im from united Arab  Emirates its showing perioed expired becuse we dont have here 
 rule for control wrbsite with fake website not like USA and Uroup


----------



## sama hassan

sama hassan said:


> So they have store in LA or Italy ?
> but how they make like this with online customer That  mean they have two line of produts one authentice in store becuase they scare from law rule in USA and for online they sale the fake   speicaly for Arabic customer they maid like this and  I notes in  Urope they put option of returen but for the other country  as Im from united Arab  Emirates its showing perioed expired becuse we dont have here
> rule for control wrbsite with fake website not like USA and Uroup




Hi I will give updating about my case with italist.com
Today when I entered my accounts they make the returen option  so that mean they heared about our discussion 

so I will returen back to them with picture which I toke for the item


----------



## sama hassan

sama hassan said:


> Hi I will give updating about my case with italist.com
> Today when I entered my accounts they make the returen option  so that mean they heared about our discussion
> 
> so I will returen back to them with picture which I toke for the item


for me if the website honest and


sama hassan said:


> Hi I will give updating about my case with italist.com
> Today when I entered my accounts they make the returen option  so that mean they heared about our discussion
> 
> so I will returen back to them with picture which I toke for the item





sama hassan said:


> Hi I will give updating about my case with italist.com
> Today when I entered my accounts they make the returen option  so that mean they heared about our discussion
> 
> so I will returen back to them with picture which I toke for the item


Until know Idont no how I return the shoes becuse they said as ther condotiin they will arrange with DHL but they didnt send me waybill No for booking with DHL when I called DHL they said no booking by your name alsi they ask me about waybaill No which should send by them with there adress reay realy bad and fake website hope our experines help the people we need to make cooments in there instigram , twitter , facebook   to stop them  they are take mony easy from people and this think should stop and there store if they have should close immiditly if any person frim italy or LA can help for this we can make case aginst them in the coaurt


----------



## Dragonroberto

sama hassan said:


> for me if the website honest and
> 
> 
> Until know Idont no how I return the shoes becuse they said as ther condotiin they will arrange with DHL but they didnt send me waybill No for booking with DHL when I called DHL they said no booking by your name alsi they ask me about waybaill No which should send by them with there adress reay realy bad and fake website hope our experines help the people we need to make cooments in there instigram , twitter , facebook   to stop them  they are take mony easy from people and this think should stop and there store if they have should close immiditly if any person frim italy or LA can help for this we can make case aginst them in the coaurt


Such a fake shoes, I hope you get your money back. People buy things there because of the price. You tell them they're fake but because of the price they react like stupid monkeys .
Rather get one pieces of shoes than 2 expensive fake shoes..


----------



## sama hassan

Dragonroberto said:


> Such a fake shoes, I hope you get your money back. People buy things there because of the price. You tell them they're fake but because of the price they react like stupid monkeys .
> Rather get one pieces of shoes than 2 expensive fake shoes..


Not yet now I need to return for them but there processeur is also difficult they said you need to  take print  for label  and proforma invoice by click Download shipping label but the problem i cannot find this button 


There price same Europe


Dragonroberto said:


> Such a fake shoes, I hope you get your money back. People buy things there because of the price. You tell them they're fake but because of the price they react like stupid monkeys .
> Rather get one pieces of shoes than 2 expensive fake shoes..



because that  Harrods Prices  that I believed them when they said this price as  I purchased Saint Lurant sandal from harrods around  500 pound Approx  2400 Aed  also Matchesfashion . has some item same price its not cheap not  200 $


----------



## Dragonroberto

sama hassan said:


> Not yet now I need to return for them but there processeur is also difficult they said you need to  take print  for label  and proforma invoice by click Download shipping label but the problem i cannot find this button
> 
> 
> There price same Europe
> 
> 
> because that  Harrods Prices  that I believed them when they said this price as  I purchased Saint Lurant sandal from harrods around  500 pound Approx  2400 Aed  also Matchesfashion . has some item same price its not cheap not  200 $


This clothes & shoes are expensive, if you wanna pay less you can buy it used or they have sales too. But if you want the latest then you gotta pay.


----------



## LoveM&S

sama hassan said:


> for me if the website honest and
> 
> 
> Until know Idont no how I return the shoes becuse they said as ther condotiin they will arrange with DHL but they didnt send me waybill No for booking with DHL when I called DHL they said no booking by your name alsi they ask me about waybaill No which should send by them with there adress reay realy bad and fake website hope our experines help the people we need to make cooments in there instigram , twitter , facebook   to stop them  they are take mony easy from people and this think should stop and there store if they have should close immiditly if any person frim italy or LA can help for this we can make case aginst them in the coaurt



I haven't returned anything to them, so I don't have any suggestions about their return process. But in general, if something doesn't work as it is supposed to, use a different device. It seems your return request was not processed correctly. I suggest you use a different type of device. From my experience, it works differently.

For future reference, if you are not sure about authenticity, I recommend you to authenticate them for peace of mind. Find reputable and reliable professional authenticators. If you want to authenticate bags and shoes, you can use this forum. It has many brand forums with an "Authenticate This" section. You post required pictures and then members with the permission to authenticate will give you their opinions. Every "Authenticate This" page has different rules, so please read the rules on the first post of the first page.

If you want to authenticate your Valentino shoes from Italist, you can post your pictures in the Valentino shoes forum: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-1st-page-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/


----------



## sama hassan

Dragonroberto said:


> This clothes & shoes are expensive, if you wanna pay less you can buy it used or they have sales too. But if you want the latest then you gotta pay.




That What I told them you should inform me that this item its used item & will decide if i want to buy by this price

Since yesterday I SE


Dragonroberto said:


> This clothes & shoes are expensive, if you wanna pay less you can buy it used or they have sales too. But if you want the latest then you gotta pay.


since yesterday still chat with them and send 100 emails , comments in there instagram, facebook , twitter  I told them so many website selling second hand & they inform customers if want buy or new let him decide
 if you or any person can help me with comments in there social media we will force them to stop lying


----------



## sama hassan

LoveM&S said:


> I haven't returned anything to them, so I don't have any suggestions about their return process. But in general, if something doesn't work as it is supposed to, use a different device. It seems your return request was not processed correctly. I suggest you use a different type of device. From my experience, it works differently.
> 
> For future reference, if you are not sure about authenticity, I recommend you to authenticate them for peace of mind. Find reputable and reliable professional authenticators. If you want to authenticate bags and shoes, you can use this forum. It has many brand forums with an "Authenticate This" section. You post required pictures and then members with the permission to authenticate will give you their opinions. Every "Authenticate This" page has different rules, so please read the rules on the first post of the first page.
> 
> If you want to authenticate your Valentino shoes from Italist, you can post your pictures in the Valentino shoes forum: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-1st-page-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/



thank you for your help I recevied the reply its authentic  but they didnt confirm if its used before


----------



## sama hassan

Dragonroberto said:


> This clothes & shoes are expensive, if you wanna pay less you can buy it used or they have sales too. But if you want the latest then you gotta pay.


 as the authentic section they confirm authenticey  and I went for Valintino store at Dubai Mall also to confirm the same style I find it with some stain  like black stain spot in anothet area so that mean this website not laying we need to  polthem


smiley13tree said:


> It seems like the people who are posting about Italist selling fake are either new accounts or only come to talk about italist. Strange....


 
as per authentic section they cofirm authentic but they didint confirm if its second hand  also I went to valentino store in Dubai Mall I have seen same my shose with  some stain May be this model like this
 did  I need to apologize from  italist.com or not  this I need to think about  ????
becuse there returen policy make the people confusing about tbe authentic  for there products


----------



## LoveM&S

I'm glad to hear you had it authenticated. The authenticators in the forum are really great. They are very thorough. Now you know where you can have your things authenticated!

I am not sure what makes you think they are used. Are you talking about sticky gray thing near the black edge? If so, it's a glue residue. It's a minor imperfection. You often see it with shoes, bags, wallets, and other glued together things. You can remove it easily. If you are talking about a different thing, my guess is they might be a store display.

I don't know whether you will keep the shoes or not, but I have to say they are stunning!


----------



## NANI1972

Dragonroberto said:


> I know the prices are great in this website, but the items are good fake. I recomend you to not purchase there. I bought from sites in Europe and shipping & customer service are great and originals. Italist is cheap because their items are fake. ioffer.com sell fake items for way way cheaper.



You can't accuse a website of selling fake items just because you think they are.  They're items are not cheap, the prices I see have the VAT removed. I know people who have bought from Italist, all of the items are authentic.


----------



## rdgldy

I personally have purchased items from Italist with no issues.  I purchase with the understanding that returns will be difficult, duty will be an issue-so it is pretty much final sale in my eyes.  That said, I've located items I could not find anywhere else, and at a much lesser price.  Items come through DHL, quickly, with no problems.  I would purchase from them again.


----------



## Zarie72

I have been leery of purchasing from Italist.  I normally purchase online from Mytheresa and Farfetch, as well as Harrods.  Placed an order on Monday.  Received today  Shoes appear to be authentic (valentino rockstud mules).  Compared them to shoes purchased at boutique and there are no differences.  I only saved around $150 from the USD price, however, it was a color that I could not find in the States.  Credit company initially flagged it as fraud, spoke with CC, placed online order again and got an email confirmation, and then a DHL shipment notification.


----------



## stelstar

I had a great experience shopping for the first time with Italist.com. Purchased a pair of Todd ballerinas on a Thursday and were shipped to Australia on the Monday. Smooth easy transaction and super fast shipping.  Shoes are authentic and in perfect brand spanking new condition. Shoes were on sale and I got them at a great price!


----------



## MitchellWiggs

I've been trying to buy something from their site for the past week, with numerous different cards, and the transaction just won't go through. I keep getting an error message reading "*SORRY! SOMETHING WENT WRONG, USE A DIFFERENT CARD OR CONTACT YOUR BANK".* After emailing back and forth for a number of days with these people, they keep giving me the same generic answers, to make sure my cards are 'Verified By Visa', make sure I entered all the information correctly (I obviously did, I know how to read numbers on a card), and to contact my bank. I've contacted the banks and they sometimes say they don't even see an attempt from this site to make a charge. I'm not sure if the item is just out of stock and they want to keep it up, or if there's something wrong with their site. Either way, the customer service is essentially non-existant.


----------



## VernisCerise

MitchellWiggs said:


> I've been trying to buy something from their site for the past week, with numerous different cards, and the transaction just won't go through. I keep getting an error message reading "*SORRY! SOMETHING WENT WRONG, USE A DIFFERENT CARD OR CONTACT YOUR BANK".* After emailing back and forth for a number of days with these people, they keep giving me the same generic answers, to make sure my cards are 'Verified By Visa', make sure I entered all the information correctly (I obviously did, I know how to read numbers on a card), and to contact my bank. I've contacted the banks and they sometimes say they don't even see an attempt from this site to make a charge. I'm not sure if the item is just out of stock and they want to keep it up, or if there's something wrong with their site. Either way, the customer service is essentially non-existant.



Same here, after an hour on the phone with my bank, I was able to make a purchase.


----------



## ksuromax

Purchased a few times from them, never had any issue... 
authentic merchandise with speedy delivery


----------



## BgaHolic

I am eyeing this coat below, at the Italia website.  However, after feeling leery,  I went to the Moose Knuckles website and they provide a link where one can check to see if a vendor is selling authentic merchandise.  Unfortunately, this did not make the grade.  I guess the old expression holds true, "if it sounds too good to be true, it is."

https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Cl...tirling-Parka/9617443/9787054/Moose-Knuckles/


----------



## rdgldy

BgaHolic said:


> I am eyeing this coat below, at the Italia website.  However, after feeling leery,  I went to the Moose Knuckles website and they provide a link where one can check to see if a vendor is selling authentic merchandise.  Unfortunately, this did not make the grade.  I guess the old expression holds true, "if it sounds too good to be true, it is."
> 
> https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Cl...tirling-Parka/9617443/9787054/Moose-Knuckles/


Did you see where Italist was sourcing from? Italist would not be a vendor.  They are like Farfetch-they use different stores to provide the items.


----------



## BgaHolic

rdgldy said:


> Did you see where Italist was sourcing from? Italist would not be a vendor.  They are like Farfetch-they use different stores to provide the items.


hmmm... okay, thanks for the feedback.  Still, I'm very patient and might just wait until the manufacturer places it on sale after the winter.


----------



## rumraisin79

VernisCerise said:


> Same here, after an hour on the phone with my bank, I was able to make a purchase.



Exactly the same thing happening to me.  I've been trying to purchase from them since November.  I've used numerous different credit cards, including my husband and friends.  Nothing will work.  I have emailed their customer service many, many times and all I get back is the same email message saying I need to sign up for Verified by Visa or MasterCard secure card.  After spending a couple of hours on the phone to my bank, none of my credit cards participate in these programs, but I have never had a problem purchasing from any other website - ever!  They must be losing so much business, but have no customer service support in place to fix the problem.  I imagine they will go under at some point, if not already.


----------



## dolaimo

I wouldn't shop here again ever. It's worse than terrible. Their return is a scam. They will leave you to deal with round-trip duty fees. It cost me $280 ($55 US duty + $147 Italy duty + DHL shipping both ways) to return a product. Custom service is a sham. Emails only and take forever to get a reply. No other company I've dealt with leave me to pay duties both ways. When a product is returned, the shipping back to Italy should have been marked as return and there should not be duty to begin with. Now a customer has to try and get the duty back from Italy by herself?! Good luck with that.


----------



## rumraisin79

Yes, and beyond that, it takes a certain type of dysfunction to not even make it possible for customers to place orders in the first place, while they continue to send me sale alerts, etc! I predict this site will defunct imminently.


----------



## rumraisin79

I literally just received a promo email from them as I was typing that!  Unbelievable.


----------



## VernisCerise

rumraisin79 said:


> Exactly the same thing happening to me.  I've been trying to purchase from them since November.  I've used numerous different credit cards, including my husband and friends.  Nothing will work.  I have emailed their customer service many, many times and all I get back is the same email message saying I need to sign up for Verified by Visa or MasterCard secure card.  After spending a couple of hours on the phone to my bank, none of my credit cards participate in these programs, but I have never had a problem purchasing from any other website - ever!  They must be losing so much business, but have no customer service support in place to fix the problem.  I imagine they will go under at some point, if not already.



My bank had to involve the manager. I got my bag today. It’s in perfect condition, and it was a good deal. I don’t think I would buy otherwise, too much hassle, and return policy is not great.


----------



## rumraisin79

How did your bank involve the manager?  My bank claimed it was Italist blocking the charge and when I reached out to customer service all I got were form letters.


----------



## VernisCerise

rumraisin79 said:


> How did your bank involve the manager?  My bank claimed it was Italist blocking the charge and when I reached out to customer service all I got were form letters.



The manager called visa, visa approved the transaction.


----------



## rumraisin79

But how did you even get a hold of the manager? I have written 20+ emails and live chat attempts.  No actual human has responded.


----------



## VernisCerise

rumraisin79 said:


> But how did you even get a hold of the manager? I have written 20+ emails and live chat attempts.  No actual human has responded.



It was a manager of the bank, not italist.


----------



## natalia0128

Does italist offer any promotion or first time email sign up user?


----------



## ashlie

natalia0128 said:


> Does italist offer any promotion or first time email sign up user?



They used to. Not anymore.


----------



## natalia0128

ashlie said:


> Confirmed authentic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524574


How nuch did you pay for this beauty .? I want to get Celine


----------



## ashlie

natalia0128 said:


> How nuch did you pay for this beauty .? I want to get Celine



Prices fluctuate. Sometimes it’s a great deal, other times it’s probably easier to buy at your local boutique. Just keep an eye out!


----------



## natalia0128

for anyone wonder  about return at italist.com. it will not show up VAT if you order in US site, but Euro site will break down the tax, shipping, etc 

 I  asked my cousin order me a bag in Germany. if it is cheaper than US. 
here is how is break down. 

If I returned the this bag, they will take off VAT tax and plus shipping and I will not get full refund.

Every items in Europe are included their 22% tax already. 

For any order more than $800 will add duty tax


----------



## ElleChanel178

I've had a good experience with italist so far. If you want to speak to customer service I suggest you contact them via their chat feature or Instagram account as soon as they open. In my case, I waited up until it was 8 a.m. in Italy. They responded within 5 minutes and helped me cancel an order I'd placed the day prior.


----------



## dolaimo

I have terrible experience with them. I'm still trying to get more than $200 of import duties back for a returned product. They will pay duty on both directions out of your pocket for their convenience, instead of including proper documentation to show that the return package is not an import but a returned item, which should not be charged duty. Their custom service is a sham and dismissive. They will say that their policy says duties are not refunded, but there should not been duties especially on the Italy side when you return the product if they know how to do it properly, (or care that it's $200 of their customer's money). I never have this issue with other similar websites. NEVER been charged duty on the RETURN. I recommend you stay away from this company.


----------



## natalia0128

I ordered givenchy handbag from italist just recently. ( on sale item, gesat discount) I was impressed how fast the shipping was. The item is brand new and nicely packaged and importantly the item is authentic... i would definitely buy from italist in future.


----------



## freepockets

I had this problem with Yoox too. It seems like these companies are just not interested in recouping the taxes.


----------



## orca1981

Hi ladies, Italist is not shipping my sister’s order and they will not cancel it either. Has anyone else experienced this before? She told me their Chat service is basically giving her exactly same c+p message as every other time she has contacted them. I have shopped there and I have so many friends who shops there too but this really scares me to order from there. Did anyone order from them recently and their order has been delayed?


----------



## ksuromax

orca1981 said:


> Hi ladies, Italist is not shipping my sister’s order and they will not cancel it either. Has anyone else experienced this before? She told me their Chat service is basically giving her exactly same c+p message as every other time she has contacted them. I have shopped there and I have so many friends who shops there too but this really scares me to order from there. Did anyone order from them recently and their order has been delayed?


Mine was delayed by DHL, Italist did the job on time, but papers in DHL were processed for ages and Italist was no help because it's out of their control. Finally it was shipped, and DHL apologized for the delay, but it was a good week that i waited for my parcel. I would suggest you check with the courier rather than Italist, good luck!


----------



## orca1981

ksuromax said:


> Mine was delayed by DHL, Italist did the job on time, but papers in DHL were processed for ages and Italist was no help because it's out of their control. Finally it was shipped, and DHL apologized for the delay, but it was a good week that i waited for my parcel. I would suggest you check with the courier rather than Italist, good luck!



Thank you for your comment. My sister’s package has not even been picked up by DHL yet. She just got an email saying that there is a delay so there is no tracking number either. I feel bad because I was the one who recommended that she should shop there  
Hope they ship it today


----------



## ksuromax

orca1981 said:


> Thank you for your comment. My sister’s package has not even been picked up by DHL yet. She just got an email saying that there is a delay so there is no tracking number either. I feel bad because I was the one who recommended that she should shop there
> Hope they ship it today


i am sorry for you, but it might be due to sales? if they had too many orders to process that could have slowed down the handling time a bit. I wish you good luck and hope your sister will enjoy her new goody and soon will forget about this small inconvenience


----------



## SeanLaurent

If you google italist reviews...you can see negative reviews with claims that they sell fakes

But on here people have purchased from them and they got authentic products

Could it be they mix fake with authentic products?


----------



## cher051

I ordered a Jimmy Choo bag and it came without a dustbag and missing the crossbody chain.  It came shipped in a flimsy box inside of a plastic bag?  Will DEFINITELY never order from them again.  I will be out the shipping of 30 euros, but I am in Europe so at least I did not pay customs and duties that will not be returned. STAY AWAY FROM THIS SITE.


----------



## SeanLaurent

Their return policy is a mess...they charge you shipping to return


Plus import duty charges


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

I ordered from them twice and it was good experience. However i dont have any returns.


----------



## maiellod93

Hi guys, someone can help me to register to the site please?


----------



## zoezee

cher051 said:


> I ordered a Jimmy Choo bag and it came without a dustbag and missing the crossbody chain.  It came shipped in a flimsy box inside of a plastic bag?  Will DEFINITELY never order from them again.  I will be out the shipping of 30 euros, but I am in Europe so at least I did not pay customs and duties that will not be returned. STAY AWAY FROM THIS SITE.


When I got my Gucci loafers from there, the box was dirty and it was clear the shoes had been worn due to the bends in the top of the shoe. I asked them about this and they said it came from the Maison (????) and that it was a display pair. I wonder if yours was the same? Although, they should be upfont about that.


----------



## Linlin18

My friend's credit card information was compromised, and all the fraudulent charges (>$2000) were tracked back to Italist. They also did not acknowledge the issue and told my friend to contact the bank and solve it herself.

Do NOT shop at this site.


----------



## Gennas

cher051 said:


> I ordered a Jimmy Choo bag and it came without a dustbag and missing the crossbody chain.  It came shipped in a flimsy box inside of a plastic bag?  Will DEFINITELY never order from them again.  I will be out the shipping of 30 euros, but I am in Europe so at least I did not pay customs and duties that will not be returned. STAY AWAY FROM THIS SITE.


I wish I had stayed away from this site. I just received a Givenchy bag that is clearly a store return. It was not padded or protected when it was shipped to me and now the outside is all dented!!! Of course they have no phone number, so you can only chat and email. I opened a chat on Wed when I got they bag and they said to email them. I emailed them and sent pictures of the dented bag. They said I can return it but will not respond to my request to refund the orignal shipping fees, custom import fees and return fees!!! I will be out $500 or more.  I will never shop with them again!!!


----------



## sephora

I'm trying to register to the site, do you know how can I do?


----------



## cadillacclaire

Ugh. I bought a Louboutin bag from there and it arrived today. Fast shipping to be sure but THEY SENT THE WRONG BAG!
Now reading about them here it seems like I'll be out a bunch of money if I try to return it. So bummed! I'll update when I hear back from them but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## eckw

cadillacclaire said:


> Ugh. I bought a Louboutin bag from there and it arrived today. Fast shipping to be sure but THEY SENT THE WRONG BAG!
> Now reading about them here it seems like I'll be out a bunch of money if I try to return it. So bummed! I'll update when I hear back from them but I'm not optimistic.



That’s terrible, so sorry! I’ve bought from them a handful of times but always on the assumption that it’s like final sale as I’ve read their return policy is atrocious. But if it’s the wrong item, then it’s their fault! Surely you shouldn’t be stuck with a bag you never ordered! Their CS is reputably bad but maybe you can reach out to them and also on social media (FB, Twitter etc) and see if you can get their attention that way?


----------



## cadillacclaire

eckw said:


> That’s terrible, so sorry! I’ve bought from them a handful of times but always on the assumption that it’s like final sale as I’ve read their return policy is atrocious. But if it’s the wrong item, then it’s their fault! Surely you shouldn’t be stuck with a bag you never ordered! Their CS is reputably bad but maybe you can reach out to them and also on social media (FB, Twitter etc) and see if you can get their attention that way?


They emailed back saying that I won't be charged for shipping or customs, but in order to initiate the return I have to agree to their TOS which stated that I DO have to pay. I think I'll wait to hear what my credit card company has to say about this one.


----------



## SeanLaurent

stay away from italist


----------



## ketra2000

Italist is the worst. For a $120 item, they required a signature for delivery using DHL. You must be home from 9-5 Monday through Friday (although if you call DHL, they will tell you that residential deliveries are after 5, unless you’re on the commercial route … so you must be home ALL DAY to get your package). There is no way around this because the Italist requires it. And they don’t tell you this before you order. And when you contact them about it, they do not help you. They basically say “good luck” and disclaim any responsibility for processing a return if you simply try to have the package returned to them. I’ve never had a worse experience.


----------



## SeanLaurent

Yeah I will never shop at Italist. Ever.

Too many horror stories


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I'm really glad I read the reports on Italist, I almost considered purchasing from them.It seems they are a marketplace, like Farfetch. That may explain varied reports. Some of the boutiques are reputable, others are not.


----------



## jyyanks

Horror. Never again.  Bought a pair of shoes.  Paid tax and shipping etc to get the item to the states. After I received the item, I got a separate bill from their shipping carrier of over $100 for shipping and customs. The company charged me for tax and then DHL attempted to collect the fee again. I made several calls to both DHL and Italist to no avail. DHL ended up sending me to collections and I had to waste more time fighting it. I couldn’t even return the shoes and ended up selling them at a loss. Stay far far away.


----------



## Tasha1

I have just purchased a Herno Down jacket from Italist. Actually, I had got 2,  a second down jacket was a little bit tight  and I sent it back.Firstly,  my  jacket was on sale on Italist and full price on Farfetch, secondly, I saw no differences in services of both sites, thirdly, italist ships by DHL and it suits me better than other delivery services. 
I am waiting for refund for my second jacket.


----------



## Styleme_ava

Hi guys! Just saw you are discussing Italist and I felt the need to write in here. Just for you to be sure, I’m real and not someone fake who just registered, I am a fashion blogger on Instagram @Styleme_ava ( feel free to follow me if you like my style!) and for the last three years I shop if not all , at least most of my brand names from Italist. I don’t know why some of you feel they sell fakes but this is far from true. With my rich experience with them, I know they are very similar like Farfetch but they work with boutiques in Milan and not all over the world( like is on farfetch website). Everything I have received is a 100% authentic and I think some of you may had bad experience because some of the boutiques they work with do not put effort in packaging which happened to me too. It’s always much better when the boutique that ships the item spends time and effort to make the customer happy! I also have emailed their customer service about that and let them know when I receive something not packaged well enough! I one time even received my bag in a farfetch box which I think was negligent and rude from the boutique side! And of course I let Italist know right away! 
The cons of shopping from Italist is that returns are not free but I believe it’s cheaper to return it, using their label, because they use their account with DHL. If for some reason you have received WRONG item, you shouldn’t pay return and they will return it for free, just contact their customer service by email ( they all are based in Italy although Italist itself is a USA based website)
If you ever have any questions, message me on my Instagram Styleme_ava and I will be more than happy to help you with everything I know and can!


----------



## eckw

I used to shop from Italist and have scored a few designer (Celine and Gucci) bags at good price points. All were authentic and most were in excellent or good condition (especially in the earlier days, 3 or more years ago).

I stopped shopping from them for the main reason that returns are problematic. Regardless of where you are, they will take a significant chunk of fees off (for Italian tax/charges) for returns and it’s simply not worth it. Hence even for one (final) Celine bag that I got which had a very faded hot stamp logo, I kept it instead of returning (but the defect bothers me to this day).

The other thing is I don’t really understand their business model as while its products are touted to come from Italy, many times I’ve noticed the goods said to be shipped from the US (maybe where Italist office is?) 

Ultimately it’s like shopping for discounted branded goods - sight unseen - with a final sale policy (for me, as i find their return policy too problematic). Italist customer service is pretty non-existent by all accounts which compounds the problem.

Online shopping (esp did branded goods) is about trust and honestly I can’t really rely on product quality nor service support from Italist. That’s the reason I personally stopped shopping there.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

eckw said:


> I used to shop from Italist and have scored a few designer (Celine and Gucci) bags at good price points. All were authentic and most were in excellent or good condition (especially in the earlier days, 3 or more years ago).
> 
> I stopped shopping from them for the main reason that returns are problematic. Regardless of where you are, they will take a significant chunk of fees off (for Italian tax/charges) for returns and it’s simply not worth it. Hence even for one (final) Celine bag that I got which had a very faded hot stamp logo, I kept it instead of returning (but the defect bothers me to this day).
> 
> The other thing is I don’t really understand their business model as while its products are touted to come from Italy, many times I’ve noticed the goods said to be shipped from the US (maybe where Italist office is?)
> 
> Ultimately it’s like shopping for discounted branded goods - sight unseen - with a final sale policy (for me, as i find their return policy too problematic). Italist customer service is pretty non-existent by all accounts which compounds the problem.
> 
> Online shopping (esp did branded goods) is about trust and honestly I can’t really rely on product quality nor service support from Italist. That’s the reason I personally stopped shopping there.


I decided to give it a go after all. I'm satisfied with my purchase though the fabric content listed on the site was different than the jacket I received. The quality is as expected.


----------



## rebel divine

Tried this once...


----------



## francofille

I would only buy if you're okay with not returning and not very picky. Like Luv2scoop said, the site has inconsistencies in their description and pictures ie, the picture lists a nylon bag but the description describes 100% leather. When I asked them about it they said they didn't know and told me to buy it from my nearest boutique. Guess I will. Not very good customer service from a small start-up.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I ordered 2 bags from them.  First order was as described, no problems.  Second order, I ordered what was described as a small givenchy antigona and they sent me a mini antigona.  I had to fight with them over numerous emails to make sure they weren't charging me a return shipping fee and return customs fees due to their error.  I also had to wait at home for 6 hours for DHL to pick the item up from me.  Major inconvenience, will not use again.


----------



## francofille

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I ordered 2 bags from them.  First order was as described, no problems.  Second order, I ordered what was described as a small givenchy antigona and they sent me a mini antigona.  I had to fight with them over numerous emails to make sure they weren't charging me a return shipping fee and return customs fees due to their error.  I also had to wait at home for 6 hours for DHL to pick the item up from me.  Major inconvenience, will not use again.



Sorry to hear about your experience. It's certainly not unique with the advent of these types of sites since they have no control over product. They're really just a middleman. With so many promos these days at Saks, NM, etc. it seems silly to me relinquish my liberty of hassle-free returns just to save 30%. I decided I am going to buy locally even if I have to pay slightly more because in the long run it's going to be cheaper should I need to return, exchange, etc.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

francofille said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience. It's certainly not unique with the advent of these types of sites since they have no control over product. They're really just a middleman. With so many promos these days at Saks, NM, etc. it seems silly to me relinquish my liberty of hassle-free returns just to save 30%. I decided I am going to buy locally even if I have to pay slightly more because in the long run it's going to be cheaper should I need to return, exchange, etc.


Agree.  However I have ordered from Farfetch numerous times and never had a problem with them.  I think they have better control over their partners' listings.  I guess with Italist, when you are dealing solely with Italian boutiques it is a total crapshoot on quality control.


----------



## francofille

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Agree.  However I have ordered from Farfetch numerous times and never had a problem with them.  I think they have better control over their partners' listings.  I guess with Italist, when you are dealing solely with Italian boutiques it is a total crapshoot on quality control.



Thanks for your reply. I didn't like FF because they wanted a scan of my passport and some sensitive documents. Once I realized the hoops I had to go through to get my bag the thrill of impulse shopping wore off and I just canceled my order. Purchased from Barney's instead. Funny thing is, I didn't even consider returning my item.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

francofille said:


> Thanks for your reply. I didn't like FF because they wanted a scan of my passport and some sensitive documents. Once I realized the hoops I had to go through to get my bag the thrill of impulse shopping wore off and I just canceled my order. Purchased from Barney's instead. Funny thing is, I didn't even consider returning my item.


Really?  That's interesting--I've never been asked for any extra info from them.


----------



## francofille

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Really?  That's interesting--I've never been asked for any extra info from them.



Are you in the US? I'm in California. Yeah, they wanted a scan of my passport and credit cards. I was like, forget this. I used a Citi card. Never had a problem before.

Dear Sherry, 

Thank you for placing an order with Farfetch.

Unfortunately, we have been unable to complete the security checks with the Payment Provider associated to your purchase.

To complete this process we will need to go for a manual review, that will allow your order be approved and dispatched.

*In sequence kindly reply to this email with the following documents:*



*Card used for the purchase*. Please conceal the middle eight digits of the credit card number. Only the first and the last four digits and name should be kept visible. If the necessary details are on the front you should not send us a picture of the back of the card.


*Passport/ID Card of the card holder. *If you feel more comfortable doing so, you may conceal the picture and address on the Passport/ID Card.



*We guarantee that all personal data will be deleted after this process is completed, and that we will never give out any of your personal data without your authorisation. For further details check the Farfetch Privacy Policy.*

We hope you understand that these measures are in place to protect you and are only in place for this order. In the future, you will be able to purchase from us without having to provide additional information.

*We will assume that you wish to cancel your order if we don´t receive any response from you within 24 hours, of receiving this email, or if we don't get all requested documents.*

We apologise for any inconvenience caused and thank you for your patience and understanding.

We look forward to hearing from you. 


Sofia


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

francofille said:


> Are you in the US? I'm in California. Yeah, they wanted a scan of my passport and credit cards. I was like, forget this. I used a Citi card. Never had a problem before.
> 
> Dear Sherry,
> 
> Thank you for placing an order with Farfetch.
> 
> Unfortunately, we have been unable to complete the security checks with the Payment Provider associated to your purchase.
> 
> To complete this process we will need to go for a manual review, that will allow your order be approved and dispatched.
> 
> *In sequence kindly reply to this email with the following documents:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Card used for the purchase*. Please conceal the middle eight digits of the credit card number. Only the first and the last four digits and name should be kept visible. If the necessary details are on the front you should not send us a picture of the back of the card.
> 
> 
> *Passport/ID Card of the card holder. *If you feel more comfortable doing so, you may conceal the picture and address on the Passport/ID Card.
> 
> 
> 
> *We guarantee that all personal data will be deleted after this process is completed, and that we will never give out any of your personal data without your authorisation. For further details check the Farfetch Privacy Policy.*
> 
> We hope you understand that these measures are in place to protect you and are only in place for this order. In the future, you will be able to purchase from us without having to provide additional information.
> 
> *We will assume that you wish to cancel your order if we don´t receive any response from you within 24 hours, of receiving this email, or if we don't get all requested documents.*
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience caused and thank you for your patience and understanding.
> 
> We look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> 
> Sofia




Wow, yeah I would not have bothered with that.  Yes I am in the US.


----------



## francofille

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Wow, yeah I would not have bothered with that.  Yes I am in the US.


Oops. Just remembered that I asked them to ship to my parents' house over the holidays and not my billing addy so that probably raised flags. Although NM online had no problems with doing that whatsoever. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Monaliceke

francofille said:


> Are you in the US? I'm in California. Yeah, they wanted a scan of my passport and credit cards. I was like, forget this. I used a Citi card. Never had a problem before.
> 
> Dear Sherry,
> 
> Thank you for placing an order with Farfetch.
> 
> Unfortunately, we have been unable to complete the security checks with the Payment Provider associated to your purchase.
> 
> To complete this process we will need to go for a manual review, that will allow your order be approved and dispatched.
> 
> *In sequence kindly reply to this email with the following documents:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Card used for the purchase*. Please conceal the middle eight digits of the credit card number. Only the first and the last four digits and name should be kept visible. If the necessary details are on the front you should not send us a picture of the back of the card.
> 
> 
> *Passport/ID Card of the card holder. *If you feel more comfortable doing so, you may conceal the picture and address on the Passport/ID Card.
> 
> 
> 
> *We guarantee that all personal data will be deleted after this process is completed, and that we will never give out any of your personal data without your authorisation. For further details check the Farfetch Privacy Policy.*
> 
> We hope you understand that these measures are in place to protect you and are only in place for this order. In the future, you will be able to purchase from us without having to provide additional information.
> 
> *We will assume that you wish to cancel your order if we don´t receive any response from you within 24 hours, of receiving this email, or if we don't get all requested documents.*
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience caused and thank you for your patience and understanding.
> 
> We look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> 
> Sofia


I will certainly be cautious with these kind of requests. Can’t risk identity theft for the sake of a “good” deal. No way.


----------



## LoveM&S

francofille said:


> Are you in the US? I'm in California. Yeah, they wanted a scan of my passport and credit cards. I was like, forget this. I used a Citi card. Never had a problem before.
> 
> Dear Sherry,
> 
> Thank you for placing an order with Farfetch.
> 
> Unfortunately, we have been unable to complete the security checks with the Payment Provider associated to your purchase.
> 
> To complete this process we will need to go for a manual review, that will allow your order be approved and dispatched.
> 
> *In sequence kindly reply to this email with the following documents:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Card used for the purchase*. Please conceal the middle eight digits of the credit card number. Only the first and the last four digits and name should be kept visible. If the necessary details are on the front you should not send us a picture of the back of the card.
> 
> 
> *Passport/ID Card of the card holder. *If you feel more comfortable doing so, you may conceal the picture and address on the Passport/ID Card.
> 
> 
> 
> *We guarantee that all personal data will be deleted after this process is completed, and that we will never give out any of your personal data without your authorisation. For further details check the Farfetch Privacy Policy.*
> 
> We hope you understand that these measures are in place to protect you and are only in place for this order. In the future, you will be able to purchase from us without having to provide additional information.
> 
> *We will assume that you wish to cancel your order if we don´t receive any response from you within 24 hours, of receiving this email, or if we don't get all requested documents.*
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience caused and thank you for your patience and understanding.
> 
> We look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> 
> Sofia





luxemadam said:


> I will certainly be cautious with these kind of requests. Can’t risk identity theft for the sake of a “good” deal. No way.



I'm guessing the regulations are getting tighter about shipping the goods to the outside of Europe. When I ordered bags from Balenciaga boutiques in Europe several years ago, they asked me to fax my passport copy and my credit card copy. I think I read other forum members received this request from other brand boutiques when they bought bags from Europe. I really don't know if that's the case. I'm just guessing.

I totally understand your feelings about it. Even though I knew I was dealing with the brand boutiques directly, I was quite hesitate to send those info. I actually bought a bag from Italist in the past, and my experience was good. However, if I have to send those info, I don't know if I will do it. It depends on how desperate I am!


----------



## Monaliceke

LoveM&S said:


> I'm guessing the regulations are getting tighter about shipping the goods to the outside of Europe. When I ordered bags from Balenciaga boutiques in Europe several years ago, they asked me to fax my passport copy and my credit card copy. I think I read other forum members received this request from other brand boutiques when they bought bags from Europe. I really don't know if that's the case. I'm just guessing.
> 
> I totally understand your feelings about it. Even though I knew I was dealing with the brand boutiques directly, I was quite hesitate to send those info. I actually bought a bag from Italist in the past, and my experience was good. However, if I have to send those info, I don't know if I will do it. It depends on how desperate I am!


The thing is that we never know how they will keep our document copies. In fact, it’s the same as how they keep our names, addresses, cc information, etc. when we buy online. It’s stricter now with GDPR, but it’s just a legal requirement. Do the authorities have any means to enforce this law? I am not sure. I believe there’s no guarantee that our information will be safe. I see the risk is higher when transmitting copies of documents over the internet because they could be tapped along the way, if this makes sense. Anyway, I simply won’t do that. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LoveM&S

luxemadam said:


> The thing is that we never know how they will keep our document copies. In fact, it’s the same as how they keep our names, addresses, cc information, etc. when we buy online. It’s stricter now with GDPR, but it’s just a legal requirement. Do the authorities have any means to enforce this law? I am not sure. I believe there’s no guarantee that our information will be safe. I see the risk is higher when transmitting copies of documents over the internet because they could be tapped along the way, if this makes sense. Anyway, I simply won’t do that. Just my 2 cents.



I am with you about not sending our personal info casually over the Internet. If they don't offer a secure upload site, I won't do it.

You know what, I just realized the email that francofille quoted said "send those info by email" to them. Wow, Farfetch. Seriously? I definitely won't do it!! I didn't notice that part before.


----------



## Monaliceke

LoveM&S said:


> I am with you about not sending our personal info casually over the Internet. If they don't offer a secure upload site, I won't do it.
> 
> You know what, I just realized the email that francofille quoted said "send those info by email" to them. Wow, Farfetch. Seriously? I definitely won't do it!! I didn't notice that part before.



Oh? I didn’t notice it was Farfetch either. I will certainly be careful there. Had a very bad experience with them before and I never shop with them ever since.


----------



## LoveM&S

luxemadam said:


> Oh? I didn’t notice it was Farfetch either. I will certainly be careful there. Had a very bad experience with them before and I never shop with them ever since.



I think our assumption about the email is very reasonable, because we are in the Italist thread.  I happened to have an eye on a bag at Italist and Farfetch. When I was writing the prior post, I thought "I should check if they offer a secured way to send those info" and I found the email was actually from Farfetch. Well, a Farfetch option is totally gone from me.


----------



## serenityneow

Apologies if this has been asked, but has anyone figured out how to hunt down items you see on Italist to the boutique that is actually selling them?  I’m interested in a pair of Tod’s sandals that they are selling, but I know they mark everything up and would love to cut out the middle man if possible.  I’ve checked Coltorti Boutique and Titziana Fausti to no avail.  Other intel/ideas?


----------



## ksuromax

serenityneow said:


> Apologies if this has been asked, but has anyone figured out how to hunt down items you see on Italist to the boutique that is actually selling them?  I’m interested in a pair of Tod’s sandals that they are selling, but I know they mark everything up and would love to cut out the middle man if possible.  I’ve checked Coltorti Boutique and Titziana Fausti to no avail.  Other intel/ideas?


you will not know which boutique sold/shipped the item until you get the parcel and see the bill. 
You might get to know the city of shipping, coz DHL will post the 'collection at XXX point' status update, but again, that will be only after placing your order


----------



## natalia0128

Does italist start to charge tax for every items from their website.? 
It only changed tax and duty fee, shipping for every item above $800.
I just checked on my order and my order was less than 700$ and it added tax


----------



## muchstuff

natalia0128 said:


> Does italist start to charge tax for every items from their website.?
> It only changed tax and duty fee, shipping for every item above $800.
> I just checked on my order and my order was less than 700$ and it added tax


Tax rules changed in many states at the beginning of 2019. Check the rules for your particular state. I ship my stuff to a Washington state address and tax has been added for that state.


----------



## natalia0128

muchstuff said:


> Tax rules changed in many states at the beginning of 2019. Check the rules for your particular state. I ship my stuff to a Washington state address and tax has been added for that state.


Thank you for letting me know. I used to shop there, never get tax or duty fee on an iorder more than $800. today when i went check out and it added tax. I tried to add more items to see if more $800 i would get tax and duty fee


----------



## muchstuff

natalia0128 said:


> Thank you for letting me know. I used to shop there, never get tax or duty fee on an iorder more than $800. today when i went check out and it added tax. I tried to add more items to see if more $800 i would get tax and duty fee


The would strike me as odd if you were tax free for a larger order...?


----------



## jmc3007

muchstuff said:


> Tax rules changed in many states at the beginning of 2019. Check the rules for your particular state. I ship my stuff to a Washington state address and tax has been added for that state.


Italist tragically incorporated their LLC in CA about a year ago if memory serves right, hence they have to act like a US retailer and pay state/local taxes even though technically the individual boutiques are based in Italy with no local US presence whatsoever. I don’t know why Italist did what they did cuz no buyer in the US would ever find their prices appealing after tacking on import duty, then state and local taxes. See no further than Farfetch which is a London listed public company, they only assess local taxes if the item was shipped from a US boutique, not one from overseas, otherwise one might as well pay full retail shopping from Neiman or Barney’s and get the full customer service as opposed to nonexistent cs from Italist.

Matches Fashion started doing the same with local taxes because they have a backoffice based in NYC so it’s limated to NY state only.


----------



## dprt

serenityneow said:


> Apologies if this has been asked, but has anyone figured out how to hunt down items you see on Italist to the boutique that is actually selling them?  I’m interested in a pair of Tod’s sandals that they are selling, but I know they mark everything up and would love to cut out the middle man if possible.  I’ve checked Coltorti Boutique and Titziana Fausti to no avail.  Other intel/ideas?


Hi,

Does italist sell authenticated branded bag?
Thank you


----------



## dprt

jmc3007 said:


> Italist tragically incorporated their LLC in CA about a year ago if memory serves right, hence they have to act like a US retailer and pay state/local taxes even though technically the individual boutiques are based in Italy with no local US presence whatsoever. I don’t know why Italist did what they did cuz no buyer in the US would ever find their prices appealing after tacking on import duty, then state and local taxes. See no further than Farfetch which is a London listed public company, they only assess local taxes if the item was shipped from a US boutique, not one from overseas, otherwise one might as well pay full retail shopping from Neiman or Barney’s and get the full customer service as opposed to nonexistent cs from Italist.
> Hi,
> Does italist sell authenticated branded bag?
> Thank you
> Matches Fashion started doing the same with local taxes because they have a backoffice based in NYC so it’s limated to NY state only.


----------



## ksuromax

i knew it could not be forever, and yesterday was the day of big disappointment  
while the item that i ordered was new and authentic, all the rest was wrong... 
the size was not mentioned in the listing, but the pictures were large and the belt looked like a perfect jeans belt - wide woven leather strap with a proper buckle, so i ordered it for my DH without fear. And it arrived yesterday, thin, shapeless flimsy and very soft! 
Pics were enlarged to make it look big, but none of the picture was showing it worn on a model, so i could figure out the size (how tiny it was) and it came without the box! (it was supposed to be a gift)
so, i went back online and requested a return, and what a load of disappointment it was to see that out of 312 euro paid i would get back only 161 euro, because they AGAIN will charge me for DHL shipping and taxes and duties! 
how can it even be possible??? 
if you return something, how come you pay all those fees again??!! and why MY import duties are not refunded?? the CS sounded like a broken record, repeating the same **** again and again - because you are Importing an Item to Italy, you have to pay this and that...
a bunch of lame excuses and a whole lot of lies! it's just a crappy return policy that forces you to keep the item rather than lose a good half of your money just because you held the item in your hands for a few minutes! 
So very disapponted!! 
they lost me as a customer!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i knew it could not be forever, and yesterday was the day of big disappointment
> while the item that i ordered was new and authentic, all the rest was wrong...
> the size was not mentioned in the listing, but the pictures were large and the belt looked like a perfect jeans belt - wide woven leather strap with a proper buckle, so i ordered it for my DH without fear. And it arrived yesterday, thin, shapeless flimsy and very soft!
> Pics were enlarged to make it look big, but none of the picture was showing it worn on a model, so i could figure out the size (how tiny it was) and it came without the box! (it was supposed to be a gift)
> so, i went back online and requested a return, and what a load of disappointment it was to see that out of 312 euro paid i would get back only 161 euro, because they AGAIN will charge me for DHL shipping and taxes and duties!
> how can it even be possible???
> if you return something, how come you pay all those fees again??!! and why MY import duties are not refunded?? the CS sounded like a broken record, repeating the same **** again and again - because you are Importing an Item to Italy, you have to pay this and that...
> a bunch of lame excuses and a whole lot of lies! it's just a crappy return policy that forces you to keep the item rather than lose a good half of your money just because you held the item in your hands for a few minutes!
> So very disapponted!!
> they lost me as a customer!


+1!


----------



## randr21

@ksuromax 
Sorry your luck ran out. I've only purchased from them once, and even tho the item was fine, the final price charged to my cc wasn't what was on the order. I didn't even bother bc I knew how bothersome it was going to be and it was around 35 I think. I'd only buy if I was desperate, or they have EXACTLY what I want. Otherwise, dont bother. Since my purchase, I've never had any reason to go back.


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> i knew it could not be forever, and yesterday was the day of big disappointment
> while the item that i ordered was new and authentic, all the rest was wrong...
> the size was not mentioned in the listing, but the pictures were large and the belt looked like a perfect jeans belt - wide woven leather strap with a proper buckle, so i ordered it for my DH without fear. And it arrived yesterday, thin, shapeless flimsy and very soft!
> Pics were enlarged to make it look big, but none of the picture was showing it worn on a model, so i could figure out the size (how tiny it was) and it came without the box! (it was supposed to be a gift)
> so, i went back online and requested a return, and what a load of disappointment it was to see that out of 312 euro paid i would get back only 161 euro, because they AGAIN will charge me for DHL shipping and taxes and duties!
> how can it even be possible???
> if you return something, how come you pay all those fees again??!! and why MY import duties are not refunded?? the CS sounded like a broken record, repeating the same **** again and again - because you are Importing an Item to Italy, you have to pay this and that...
> a bunch of lame excuses and a whole lot of lies! it's just a crappy return policy that forces you to keep the item rather than lose a good half of your money just because you held the item in your hands for a few minutes!
> So very disapponted!!
> they lost me as a customer!


You are talking about Italist, correct? I’ve recently had 2 horrible experiences with them. Just today i received a bag that is used! Full of scratches, hardware protectors removed, creasing on the bag...plus it arrived with the front hardware lock in the open position, the inside removable pouch unzipped, i could go on and on...i will be sending it back, but apparently i will lose customs fees both ways! For their mistake! I am livid. Never ever will i purchase from them again


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> You are talking about Italist, correct? I’ve recently had 2 horrible experiences with them. Just today i received a bag that is used! Full of scratches, hardware protectors removed, creasing on the bag...plus it arrived with the front hardware lock in the open position, the inside removable pouch unzipped, i could go on and on...i will be sending it back, but apparently i will lose customs fees both ways! For their mistake! I am livid. Never ever will i purchase from them again


yes, the whole thread is about Italist 
i am very sorry this happened to you 
their Return policy is a load of rubbish, i just don't understand how anyone can charge the Buyer for their own mistake??


----------



## jbags07

Gosh, i wish i had checked this thread before ordering!  A bag a few weeks ago, a Ferragamo studio, arrived with a crumpled water stained red Ferragamo box, horrible condition, and the dustbag was filthy, full of black grease stains ....the bag had obviously been a return but was in great shape so i kept it. It was on sale, so,,,

Love the Studio, so i bought another from them, thinking that other situation had to be a fluke!  I get the bag today. Appalling condition , certainly not new. Plus it arrived all out of whack, zippers open, front clasp hanging ....stains on the straps, which was attached, instead of rolled up inside the bag with wrapping....the bag is creased and full of scratches and marks, all hardware protectors removed....

I sent them an email, but i know i will be out a lot of money in these customs fees, plus what if they refuse to take it back, saying i am the one who scratched the bag! 

Horrible horrible company, i wont ever purchase from them again, and i just hope i at least get my refund ...ugh....


----------



## jbags07

After reading thru some peoples posts, rather than lose so much money it seems a lot just kept the items. I am attaching a couple pix of some of the scratches. Does anyone know if there is a way to fix any of these scratches? I hate to lose all that money but i also hate to keep a bag that is in this condition....the pix do not show too much, since the bag is black it was really hard to capture....thank u in advance if anyone has any ideas! At least if i could somehow address these scratches.....


----------



## Aerdem

Yikes, I’m sorry to hear about all of the issues others have encountered. I personally have ordered 1 item through italist and all went perfectly smoothly. Just my experience.


----------



## jbags07

Aerdem said:


> Yikes, I’m sorry to hear about all of the issues others have encountered. I personally have ordered 1 item through italist and all went perfectly smoothly. Just my experience.


Thank you  from reading through some of the posts on this thread, it seems really hit and miss with them, as it depends on which boutique sent your item out. Things can vary greatly apparently.


----------



## jbags07

My situation is not completely resolved yet, but i wanted to share an update after my explosions above 

I-think if anyone has issues with an order, since there is no phone number to call. The best way to contact Italist to tackle an issue head on is to message them directly through instagram. Responses to emails can take awhile and getting some movement on your issue uncertain through that channel.   But a direct contact via insta got me a super-fast response, and the person was super helpful when i listed all the issues. She said i would hear from a customer rep via email immediately to facilitate a return and that i would not lose the customs fees or be charged return shipping.  I did hear immediately, after waiting hours with no response until the insta person initiated it. They are scheduled to pick the package up tomro, and once the boutique gets it, my return should be processed. 

It seemed like the gal on insta was concerned with building Italists reputation, and mentioned that any issues with boutiques would result in a fine being imposed on them......To prevent future incidents. So anyone who has trouble should probably let them know, so that they can work on these quality control issues. She also extended me a 100$ coupon for my trouble. So while i am still not happy i received the bag in that condition, it seems like things will be resolved favorably. And sometimes it pays to be a greasy wheel. 

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> My situation is not completely resolved yet, but i wanted to share an update after my explosions above
> 
> I-think if anyone has issues with an order, since there is no phone number to call. The best way to contact Italist to tackle an issue head on is to message them directly through instagram. Responses to emails can take awhile and getting some movement on your issue uncertain through that channel.   But a direct contact via insta got me a super-fast response, and the person was super helpful when i listed all the issues. She said i would hear from a customer rep via email immediately to facilitate a return and that i would not lose the customs fees or be charged return shipping.  I did hear immediately, after waiting hours with no response until the insta person initiated it. They are scheduled to pick the package up tomro, and once the boutique gets it, my return should be processed.
> 
> It seemed like the gal on insta was concerned with building Italists reputation, and mentioned that any issues with boutiques would result in a fine being imposed on them......To prevent future incidents. So anyone who has trouble should probably let them know, so that they can work on these quality control issues. She also extended me a 100$ coupon for my trouble. So while i am still not happy i received the bag in that condition, it seems like things will be resolved favorably. And sometimes it pays to be a greasy wheel.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


i have just received an update for my case as well, they received the item back, and it's well accepted for return (tag in place, within return period, unworn, etc) and they processed the refund at they mentioned 'in full' but i don't know whether this means less my original shipping+duties/taxes fee, or, not
will post the outcome once i have final advice from them, or see the amount refunded. 
Anyway, whatever it is, still better than initial status 
and i entirely agree on their decision to put penalty on the faulty boutique, they sell LUXURY stuff, and even on sale, it's all still bl@@dy expensive to send them in that condition, or list with misleading description!!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> i have just received an update for my case as well, they received the item back, and it's well accepted for return (tag in place, within return period, unworn, etc) and they processed the refund at they mentioned 'in full' but i don't know whether this means less my original shipping+duties/taxes fee, or, not
> will post the outcome once i have final advice from them, or see the amount refunded.
> Anyway, whatever it is, still better than initial status
> and i entirely agree on their decision to put penalty on the faulty boutique, they sell LUXURY stuff, and even on sale, it's all still bl@@dy expensive to send them in that condition, or list with misleading description!!


I hope you are able to recover a full refund!  try what i did, message them through instagram...you should not be penalized for their lack of proper display....like u said, it really seems like their policies are an effort to get people to keep the items rather than lose so much money for returns...its a shame as they have so many items and run good sales...

Anyhow, let us know how it all works out, and i will do the same


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> I hope you are able to recover a full refund!  try what i did, message them through instagram...you should not be penalized for their lack of proper display....like u said, it really seems like their policies are an effort to get people to keep the items rather than lose so much money for returns...its a shame as they have so many items and run good sales...
> 
> Anyhow, let us know how it all works out, and i will do the same


thanks, but it's kinda late for Insta complaint, i had good response by email though 
Hope, they will re-consider and change their Return Policy, and i will be glad to "stay" as i, too, like their choice and prices.


----------



## ksuromax

update on my saga 
i have been refunded in full!
all 312 euro paid are now safely back to my credit card!
i must admit Italist have resolved the case very respectfully and i had very good communication with them (by email), they updated me on every stage and ensured that they aim is to keep their customers happy, which is great!
It started like a usual hopeless case, but after i sent them a lot of photos showing how far was the received item from what it looked online they took it to a different level.
I feel very pleased and really hope that this is the beginning of the change, the change of the Policy and the change of handling the tough cases.


----------



## BagLover2334

sama hassan said:


> as the authentic section they confirm authenticey  and I went for Valintino store at Dubai Mall also to confirm the same style I find it with some stain  like black stain spot in anothet area so that mean this website not laying we need to  polthem
> 
> 
> as per authentic section they cofirm authentic but they didint confirm if its second hand  also I went to valentino store in Dubai Mall I have seen same my shose with  some stain May be this model like this
> did  I need to apologize from  italist.com or not  this I need to think about  ????
> becuse there returen policy make the people confusing about tbe authentic  for there products


You need to get it clear to yourself that YOU chose to buy from this store knowing that it's FINAL SALE and that things aren't picture perfect. We need not argue about this anymore; either chargeback with cc, return it at a loss, or sell it. DON'T come here spreading fake news; the purseforum ladies are here to ask questions and enjoy purses, not complain about personal choices.


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> update on my saga
> i have been refunded in full!
> all 312 euro paid are now safely back to my credit card!
> i must admit Italist have resolved the case very respectfully and i had very good communication with them (by email), they updated me on every stage and ensured that they aim is to keep their customers happy, which is great!
> It started like a usual hopeless case, but after i sent them a lot of photos showing how far was the received item from what it looked online they took it to a different level.
> I feel very pleased and really hope that this is the beginning of the change, the change of the Policy and the change of handling the tough cases.


I am so happy for you that everything resolved so well, and that you received a full refund.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> I am so happy for you that everything resolved so well, and that you received a full refund.


thank you! 
has your case been resolved as well?


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> has your case been resolved as well?


Yes!  They accepted the return of the bag, and issued me a complete refund. I am very pleased with the outcome!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Yes!  They accepted the return of the bag, and issued me a complete refund. I am very pleased with the outcome!


oh, great! 
i am really happy they have changed their approach, it's good to see when people are taking your feedback seriously and work on continuous improvement!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> oh, great!
> i am really happy they have changed their approach, it's good to see when people are taking your feedback seriously and work on continuous improvement!


Me too!  Seems like they are very serious about improving all around. Thats a great sign.


----------



## mimi89

Does anyone still have the coupon code?


----------



## SeanLaurent

I know this has been asked before...but does italist sell authentic items?


----------



## Luv2Scoop

SeanLaurent said:


> I know this has been asked before...but does italist sell authentic items?


Yes, I've shopped there once, I received a authentic Dundop blazer. What may be off is the product description.


----------



## ksuromax

SeanLaurent said:


> I know this has been asked before...but does italist sell authentic items?


yes, they sell authentic stuff


----------



## rdgldy

They sell authentic but are not easy to deal with.


----------



## monstercult

good day, it was my 1st time to shop luxury bag online and 1st time to try via ITALIST.COM . I always shop 100% via boutiques/ stroes and was very scared to do it online. I ordered a BALENCIAGA Bag. my new baby has arrived after 4 days and it is perfect. I am giving 4/5 starts to ITALIST. 

Yes they do sell authentic items and can't wait to shop for more. I just had an issue with their chat support and email support as they sounded like robots whenever I ask them inquiries. They are only providing "canned responses" both department. Good thing i read here its better to chat with them via IG, which I did as was very successful in having my inquiries answered. 

For complete review I'vé uploaded my video on youtube. Hope this will help you guys out 

 (Part 1)

https://youtu.be/MtH_vyc0BVU (Part 2)


----------



## Kajleen

I bought Golden Goose sneakers from Italist for my friend two months ago. It was my first purchase from Italist. Everything was ok, the package arrived soon and sneakers in perfect condition. My friend wore sneakers about ten times, of course he takes great care of them, etc. Unfortunately one of the shoe starts tear at the seam. I sent them email, with photos etc. and propose for resolution. Their answear is - we are not responsible for this if they were worn, consult the aftercare instructions of the brand or a repair shop that specialize on it. You can claim only unworned shoes  This is really unbelieveble for me....

Nobody wants to have expensive shoes that were worn ten times and will be repaired but ok I can deal with it if their write me solution that they will repair them. But they offer me nothing. Just hands down, they are responsible for nothing! Really crazy. I suppose that websites that sell fancy items have appropriate customer service. And I never saw customer service like this. Even in ZARA store. Omg...this is unbelievable. They grab the money from customer and if there is any problem with the item (defected) they have no responsibility 

I don't know what to do now. But I'm sure I will never buy from them again. This si really crazy!


----------



## Gabs007

Kajleen said:


> I bought Golden Goose sneakers from Italist for my friend two months ago. It was my first purchase from Italist. Everything was ok, the package arrived soon and sneakers in perfect condition. My friend wore sneakers about ten times, of course he takes great care of them, etc. Unfortunately one of the shoe starts tear at the seam. I sent them email, with photos etc. and propose for resolution. Their answear is - we are not responsible for this if they were worn, consult the aftercare instructions of the brand or a repair shop that specialize on it. You can claim only unworned shoes  This is really unbelieveble for me....
> 
> Nobody wants to have expensive shoes that were worn ten times and will be repaired but ok I can deal with it if their write me solution that they will repair them. But they offer me nothing. Just hands down, they are responsible for nothing! Really crazy. I suppose that websites that sell fancy items have appropriate customer service. And I never saw customer service like this. Even in ZARA store. Omg...this is unbelievable. They grab the money from customer and if there is any problem with the item (defected) they have no responsibility
> 
> I don't know what to do now. But I'm sure I will never buy from them again. This si really crazy!



Look, if you do want the whole experience with perfect customer service, you need to buy from a boutique, Italist tends to be a bit cheaper, but again, a worn item, how would they know what happened to it? I totally understand that they only take the new items back. I bought from them a few times and only had one issue, where a bag arrived with a faulty strap, I bought the bag new through them, sent them pictures, could send it back but they did not have another one, so they offered me the choice of a similar one or my money back.

If they would start taking worn items back, you can imagine how many people would use them to "borrow" items for events, even high end stores often leave a visible tag on items so you can't wear them out, and you can only return it if the tag is still in place.


----------



## alexislate

Hi!  I got 2 pairs of golden goose from Italist and didn't have a problem.  If you have a problem with anything, I think you would have to take it back to the manufacturer as most of those resellers are boutiques.   

I have heard that returns are tough, but I imagine this is always the case if you don't live in the country.  I don't know if I have had good luck, but I also never bought anything there that wasn't in season or heavily discounted.  I think pricing wise for purses, I am not sure Italist would be my first choice given the cost and potential confusion involved if the items is over a certain amount of money.  Just my thoughts.  Glad to hear some people had better experiences!


----------



## Dokken29223

They sent me a Burberry belt that doesn't look genuine, and all they do is telling me I'm wrong and they're right.
I bought this belt from Italist. Here's the link to the official Burberry website and the item to compare for yourself how it doesn't look genuine to me: https://us.burberry.com/beta/vintage-check-e-canvas-belt-p80217761
This is what the back of the belt should look like.



And this is what I received... the buckle looks different from what I see on Burberry website (the width of black vertical lines, their spacing, and where they're positioned.) And the embossing on the back of the belt is missing, it instead has the serial number, burberry, and made in italy written on it, L of italy is already partially-rubbed off.



I've been back and forth with Italist for almost 2 days now and all day do is lecturing me how authentic their item is.


----------



## Dokken29223

Dokken29223 said:


> They sent me a Burberry belt that doesn't look genuine, and all they do is telling me I'm wrong and they're right.
> I bought this belt from Italist. Here's the link to the official Burberry website and the item to compare for yourself how it doesn't look genuine to me: https://us.burberry.com/beta/vintage-check-e-canvas-belt-p80217761
> This is what the back of the belt should look like.
> View attachment 4670757
> 
> 
> And this is what I received... the buckle looks different from what I see on Burberry website (the width of black vertical lines, their spacing, and where they're positioned.) And the embossing on the back of the belt is missing, it instead has the serial number, burberry, and made in italy written on it, L of italy is already partially-rubbed off.
> View attachment 4670758
> View attachment 4670759
> 
> I've been back and forth with Italist for almost 2 days now and all day do is lecturing me how authentic their item is.


Here’s an update: They asked for proof such as photos so I sent them and they stopped responding. So much for their worthless authenticity guarantee. I’m going to begin a claim against them soon.


----------



## serenityneow

Hi all, has anyone in the US returned something to Italist where there wasn't a problem on their end?  If so, how much did you incur in return shipping charges and customs duties?  I bought a bag recently and the color isn't what I thought it would be.  I don't fault Italist (and while their customer service is pretty bad, I buy from them fairly often because the deals can be incredible and they have never made a mistake on any order of mine), and can return it but have to pay for shipping and return customs myself.  And I'm a bit confused about the idea of "return customs" charges anyway.  The bag is of Italian origin, so can't I avoid customs charges by marking the item "return merchandise" on the customs form?  I think that is what Farfetch does on returns.  Or does Italist deduct some amount from the refund in order to cover the customs duties paid on the original shipment?  

TIA!


----------



## MarkWoo

after reading you some bad experiences, I had no desire to shop on italist. they basically like Farfetch. but they partner with all the boutiques in Italy. and they don't offer free return (that is big no for me). and their pricing is very confusing. saw couple same style bag with different prices. it might be listed from different boutiques. I understand they put some items on sale cause they might not be in perfect condition. Saw a Prada safiano leather backpack for 591 euro, and the original price is 1255 euro. that is insane and too good to be true. what's the catch? I strongly suggest anyone shop online (with every site, no matter how good they are), when you receive the package and prepare the open it. Before THAT, please remember record your unboxing, if you find out anything wrong with your purchase, show it in front of camera. Online shopping from these "RETAILER" is not safe, even the reputable one.


----------



## SCJones

I shop on italist regularly, made 6~+ purchases from them? Everything I bought is authentic and arrived quickly with great tracking. I can’t help with the return questions because with their incredible prices I assume you can’t return. I worked in fashion and to get a price this good it’s usually final sale or close out (from the boutique not the brand)

I check italist first when shopping for Gucci, Loewe, golden goose, and ysl.


----------



## Michelle Leigh

I have shopped on italist quite a few times and so far I have not had any issues. I purchased a large Valentino Rockstud tote bag, three Gucci Soho disco bags and a Gucci scarf, and also a Gucci cosmetic case and everything arrived promptly and in perfect new and authentic condition. The prices were so good (I’m a bargain luxury shopper). They are similar to Farfetch and that they utilize various boutiques in Europe, however their boutiques are all in Italy. It’s so nice to be able to take advantage of European prices while living in the United States and I don’t have to waste money flying to Europe to get a good deal. I work in the designer handbag industry and I handle many, many designer bags on a regular basis so I am confident the items I received from Italist have been authentic.




MarkWoo said:


> after reading you some bad experiences, I had no desire to shop on italist. they basically like Farfetch. but they partner with all the boutiques in Italy. and they don't offer free return (that is big no for me). and their pricing is very confusing. saw couple same style bag with different prices. it might be listed from different boutiques. I understand they put some items on sale cause they might not be in perfect condition. Saw a Prada safiano leather backpack for 591 euro, and the original price is 1255 euro. that is insane and too good to be true. what's the catch? I strongly suggest anyone shop online (with every site, no matter how good they are), when you receive the package and prepare the open it. Before THAT, please remember record your unboxing, if you find out anything wrong with your purchase, show it in front of camera. Online shopping from these "RETAILER" is not safe, even the reputable one.


----------



## Lindsay1978

hello I am a loyal customer to italist !!  I confess that in two years it has been my best choice you get great designers at a very good discount, so that you can get them without discount and still exceed the prices of other platforms .... I particularly have had very good experience with them ..  I really believe that everyone will make mistakes but I confess to me it has gone super fantastic !!!!  There is variety in prices since there are several stores in Europe with items on sale some more than others make sure you place prices from less to greater .. and if you really do not have the option of free return to me I have to return some Fendi sneaker but why  I was wrong the size because in Italian it is a size and in Europe it is a little smaller but it is not a big deal either I am really happy with this platform do not hesitate to call them and they will get you out of all your doubts they will answer you very kindly believe me I am a faithful customer and really  I recommend them 100%


----------



## Lindsay1978

serenityneow said:


> Hi all, has anyone in the US returned something to Italist where there wasn't a problem on their end? If so, how much did you incur in return shipping charges and customs duties? I bought a bag recently and the color isn't what I thought it would be. I don't fault Italist (and while their customer service is pretty bad, I buy from them fairly often because the deals can be incredible and they have never made a mistake on any order of mine), and can return it but have to pay for shipping and return customs myself. And I'm a bit confused about the idea of "return customs" charges anyway. The bag is of Italian origin, so can't I avoid customs charges by marking the item "return merchandise" on the customs form? I think that is what Farfetch does on returns. Or does Italist deduct some amount from the refund in order to cover the customs duties paid on the original shipment?


----------



## Lindsay1978

serenityneow said:


> Hi all, has anyone in the US returned something to Italist where there wasn't a problem on their end?  If so, how much did you incur in return shipping charges and customs duties?  I bought a bag recently and the color isn't what I thought it would be.  I don't fault Italist (and while their customer service is pretty bad, I buy from them fairly often because the deals can be incredible and they have never made a mistake on any order of mine), and can return it but have to pay for shipping and return customs myself.  And I'm a bit confused about the idea of "return customs" charges anyway.  The bag is of Italian origin, so can't I avoid customs charges by marking the item "return merchandise" on the customs form?  I think that is what Farfetch does on returns.  Or does Italist deduct some amount from the refund in order to cover the customs duties paid on the original shipment?
> 
> TIA!


hello, if I returned some sneaker recently ... just enter your italist account see the products you bought touch the item you will return you go step by step and while you are doing it you will see when your return will be and place if you agree.  .. there you will see the total to return in my case the return was about 50 or more I do not remember well


----------



## Styleme_ava

MarkWoo said:


> after reading you some bad experiences, I had no desire to shop on italist. they basically like Farfetch. but they partner with all the boutiques in Italy. and they don't offer free return (that is big no for me). and their pricing is very confusing. saw couple same style bag with different prices. it might be listed from different boutiques. I understand they put some items on sale cause they might not be in perfect condition. Saw a Prada safiano leather backpack for 591 euro, and the original price is 1255 euro. that is insane and too good to be true. what's the catch? I strongly suggest anyone shop online (with every site, no matter how good they are), when you receive the package and prepare the open it. Before THAT, please remember record your unboxing, if you find out anything wrong with your purchase, show it in front of camera. Online shopping from these "RETAILER" is not safe, even the reputable one.



Hi guys! Reading the blog regularly but rarely write in here. As always I’m happy to help anyone who is confused or not sure about Italist since I’m a fashion blogger ( on Instagram @Styleme_ava) and have been shopping on Italist.com for the last 4-5 years!! 
Since a comparison with Farfetch was started in the above comments, I would like to ask you- do you trust you get Authentic items from Farfetch? If so, what makes you doubt Italist?! Good prices on luxury brands can be found during sales on those websites ( and others too! I have also other favorites to shop for brand names that come straight from Italy) unlike prices in US boutiques where they rarely or never have sales ( like Gucci for instance)
I mean, if you want to spend a lot more for the same item, that’s ok, but I personally prefer to shop for luxury items in a smarter way!
Do t hesitate to reach out on my Instagram if you have any questions. I’m always happy to help
Ava from @Styleme_ava


----------



## MarkWoo

I bought two Prada bag from Farfetch before. Both of them had been authenticated by Experts from Purseforum. Unfortunately, one of them had been call out SUPERFAKE by them.
You can see the authentication posts here
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-prada.899598/page-416




Styleme_ava said:


> Hi guys! Reading the blog regularly but rarely write in here. As always I’m happy to help anyone who is confused or not sure about Italist since I’m a fashion blogger ( on Instagram @Styleme_ava) and have been shopping on Italist.com for the last 4-5 years!!
> Since a comparison with Farfetch was started in the above comments, I would like to ask you- do you trust you get Authentic items from Farfetch? If so, what makes you doubt Italist?! Good prices on luxury brands can be found during sales on those websites ( and others too! I have also other favorites to shop for brand names that come straight from Italy) unlike prices in US boutiques where they rarely or never have sales ( like Gucci for instance)
> I mean, if you want to spend a lot more for the same item, that’s ok, but I personally prefer to shop for luxury items in a smarter way!
> Do t hesitate to reach out on my Instagram if you have any questions. I’m always happy to help
> Ava from @Styleme_ava


----------



## Kili_girl77

Hey y’all, I bought a dolce and gabbana bag, belt, card holder, bag charm and a wallet I have never had any problems. They shipped on time. They have free shipping but you have to pay to ship back to them. I have been buying items from them for years. You can see on my Instagram account how I even style them @Kili_girl77 thanks.


----------



## Deleted 698298

(All those ‘new members’ commenting is it genuine?)

I’ve purchased combat boots from italist last week and waiting for delivery. Will report here if happy with the item. The suggestion to film unpacking was really good, thanks!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Consumer2much said:


> (All those ‘new members’ commenting is it genuine?)
> 
> I’ve purchased combat boots from italist last week and waiting for delivery. Will report here if happy with the item. The suggestion to film unpacking was really good, thanks!


Follow up.
Package received. Boots originally from FarFetch (their tag in box) Exactly like in the photos on Italist, previously unused but likely tried on. They are super-priced Balmain (€420!!) in new condition, except for one minor issue, there’s a spot where sole isn’t glued properly, very minor issue. I’m keeping them and so stoked I found this ‘bargain’


----------



## Flowerlily

Consumer2much said:


> (All those ‘new members’ commenting is it genuine?)


I noticed the same: influx of new members with positive comments.


----------



## ksuromax

as someone who is not a 'new member' and has had some experience with Italist
First, i have to give them credit where it's due - they definitely appreciate their long-term customers (i wrote my saga a couple of pages back), i had 1 issue out of probably a dozen of nothing but very positive shopping cases, and after a bit of back-and-forth exchanges they got my issue fully sorted.
Second, i have just ordered again from them, and yesterday my parcel arrived, all packed well, super fast delivery, and absolutely perfect, brand new and authentic merchandise.
(off-white t-shirt, if this matters)
All tags in place, quality is the same as other off-white ones i have (all bought from the store, so no doubts there) plus Italist's own security tag. 
attaching a couple of shots of the package


----------



## luxehunt11

I love Italsit!  I have been shopping and sharing them for years.  I have an Instagram that shares designer deals, and I take what sites I share very seriously.  Out of 100's of sales I have never had anyone reach out with any issues.  I always let people know returns can cost, but the savings by shopping in Italy are worth it!


----------



## shnoozies

Good morning all!

I have been looking for a Valentino Rockstud Spike Small bag in either black or ivory. Retail is $2295+ tax in the US. My 8.5% sales tax brings me to a grand total of $2490.10. I scoured the internet for the best deal and found that Italist had a black bag for $1172 US dollars and free shipping.... After custom duties and sales tax my grand total was $1383.85. That’s a total savings of over $1100! This was so tempting I had to come on TPF to check out Italist reviews of course. The mixed reviews were concerning but for the price I just had to try my luck!

So I placed my first Italian order last night, 4/22 (4/23 Italian time). This morning I got the tracking info- from Bari, Italy to San Francisco, US expected delivery is Tuesday, 4/28! I’m excited!! I will update you then... crossing my fingers this was a great gamble!


----------



## shnoozies

Oops first Italist* order


----------



## pinkrose398

I placed two Italist orders in the last year - one for a Max Mara Manuela coat, and one for a Burberry giant check cashmere scarf.

My full review is here: https://maddyloves.wordpress.com/20...european-prices-without-travelling-to-europe/

But the TL;DR version is that I love shopping here. The prices are so good compared to Canadian retail, and shipping via DHL is super fast and reliable. I also love that it's shipped duty paid so I don't get a nasty surprise when I finally receive my item. I can see the all-in price before I decide to place an order. Now every time I want to buy anything luxury, I check there first to see if I can get it for a good price.


----------



## Ly07jf

I bought from them and I just received a pair of fake Givenchy urban sneakers with their tags on it and wow the way they handled me on Instagram was to block me. The back of the shoes logo and leather tabs does not even align and the stitch counts shows that the back of the shoes received is higher than the actual ones on website... the more you look the more you find.

so beware!!!


----------



## TC1

^^ I'm not a "stitch count" expert.. but what else is off about them that you're sure they're fake?
Comparing a pair in person to a website pic can be difficult.


----------



## francofille

I also don't think you should go off of stitch counts. While I'm no expert on GV, I do own a few bags and small accessories. The box, the fonts, etc all look on point. It looks pretty authentic to me but perhaps you should have it authenticated at 3rd party websites. I did for my bag and it was authentic and gave me peace of mind.


----------



## Gabs007

Ly07jf said:


> I bought from them and I just received a pair of fake Givenchy urban sneakers with their tags on it and wow the way they handled me on Instagram was to block me. The back of the shoes logo and leather tabs does not even align and the stitch counts shows that the back of the shoes received is higher than the actual ones on website... the more you look the more you find.
> 
> so beware!!!
> 
> View attachment 4863051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863055
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863056
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863057
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863058
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863059



That is weird, I haven't ordered anything in a while, but I think I had 20 to 30 orders in the past, there was only an issue with one item, the strap was crinkled, I mailed them, while the response time can be 2 days, they do tend to respond promptly and the issue was resolved promptly, I shipped back and I got a new bag, they work with a bunch of high end boutiques. They aren't a shady outfit, have you considered mailing them politely? I am not saying you flew off the handle on instagram but maybe the person there perceived it as such? From my personal experience, they really try to make things right.


----------



## Gabs007

TC1 said:


> ^^ I'm not a "stitch count" expert.. but what else is off about them that you're sure they're fake?
> Comparing a pair in person to a website pic can be difficult.



The items are usually also made in different places (factories), small differences can happen and the websites usually use the stock pictures, I remember I wasn't very pleased about the crinkled (creased) BV strap and complained, but I was polite about it, they responded and explained they work with reputable boutiques, they mailed me a return label, then informed me that they found the strap indeed more creased than it should be, then asked me if I would like another bag or my money back, I opted for the other bag, it was shipped out the next day and perfect.


----------



## TC1

Gabs007 said:


> The items are usually also made in different places (factories), small differences can happen and the websites usually use the stock pictures, I remember I wasn't very pleased about the crinkled (creased) BV strap and complained, but I was polite about it, they responded and explained they work with reputable boutiques, they mailed me a return label, then informed me that they found the strap indeed more creased than it should be, then asked me if I would like another bag or my money back, I opted for the other bag, it was shipped out the next day and perfect.


The stock photos can also just be a "sample" that differ from production. I see the poster created the profile just to address this particular issue.. *shrug* so unclear if we'll hear more


----------



## Gabs007

TC1 said:


> The stock photos can also just be a "sample" that differ from production. I see the poster created the profile just to address this particular issue.. *shrug* so unclear if we'll hear more



I think somebody saving up to buy an item for whatever reason might just be overly suspicious and not know much about the company or product and all that, just speculating here, as a way to explain an experience that is so significantly different to what I experienced, and apparently other people too. It could be just jumping the gun, the best way forward would be a reputable, independent authentication service. Heaven knows I was really unhappy about the crinkled strap and made no bones about it, but I wasn't blocked, the issue was addressed fairly promptly, maybe the way it was worded because temper was flying high had something to do with it? Italist is a pretty solid company, if one of their suppliers would send out a fake, I think they'd drop that supplier ASAP as it would really damage them. Of course it could happen, I just think it is not very likely


----------



## Ly07jf

TC1 said:


> ^^ I'm not a "stitch count" expert.. but what else is off about them that you're sure they're fake?
> Comparing a pair in person to a website pic can be difficult.



I should’ve added more details to my post.

There’s also other details too. The rectangular logo on the soles are not centered on neither shoe but they are clearly centered on the shoes from the website too. I have tried to identify this on the shoes i received with a green line. 
Paris” is totally not aligned on center... 

Another detail is the “V” on the shoes (maybe be considered as stitching as well, the spacing between the two stitching on the “V” is wider on the received ones than the ones on image. 

I have also compared it to ones unboxed on YouTube as well.



Yes, I can definitely going to get them authenticated but they should be offering an reassurance and have an expert on their team to look at it and confirm it’s authenticity rather than just blocking me (could’ve just exchanged them then taking investigative measures into their own hands? Or a refund with a return shipping label?) I would have been totally fine if they had just offered an exchange for another pair of the exact same thing.

I can totally be wrong but then I assume they have a concrete steps of solutions to provide some reassurance. I mean it is on me to risk this since I am not purchasing off Givenchy.com but in the end this is a thread to share our experiences. Some had good ones and some had bad ones? (I actually referenced here prior to purchasing; and none had a bad one at the time when I read it)

I have actually had good experience on my first piece and no issues there. (I bought a Burberry scarf then)

I’m only just adding a reference for people when they are researching on this website to purchase because I actually looked them up here as well prior to purchasing and I would love to have known something like this have occurred to someone else.

And I have posted photos for others so  decide for themselves.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Ly07jf said:


> I bought from them and I just received a pair of fake Givenchy urban sneakers with their tags on it and wow the way they handled me on Instagram was to block me. The back of the shoes logo and leather tabs does not even align and the stitch counts shows that the back of the shoes received is higher than the actual ones on website... the more you look the more you find.
> 
> so beware!!!



You uploaded that video to YouTube back in July. And you're just looking to authenticate them now? Seems to me like you're fishing for views on the video.


----------



## francofille

Lori, I don't think that's her video.


----------



## Ly07jf

Gabs007 said:


> I think somebody saving up to buy an item for whatever reason might just be overly suspicious and not know much about the company or product and all that, just speculating here, as a way to explain an experience that is so significantly different to what I experienced, and apparently other people too. It could be just jumping the gun, the best way forward would be a reputable, independent authentication service. Heaven knows I was really unhappy about the crinkled strap and made no bones about it, but I wasn't blocked, the issue was addressed fairly promptly, maybe the way it was worded because temper was flying high had something to do with it? Italist is a pretty solid company, if one of their suppliers would send out a fake, I think they'd drop that supplier ASAP as it would really damage them. Of course it could happen, I just think it is not very likely



Yes maybe a bit off the gun there and you’ve offered sound advice. However, someone’s gotta report the first one for them to drop off the supplier?
I wished my experience was like the veterans of this forum too and/or like my first purchase with them. 

I think the first thing that threw me off was the smell too... (I didn’t mention because it’s subjective) I don’t have many but my other luxury shoes but my Gucci Ace, Gucci Jordaan, Alexander Wang and Stuart Weitzman didn’t come with any strong scent. 

I will admit I am very picky which is why I look forward to the qualities in luxury goods.

And maybe I shouldn’t have posted because my experience is just irrelevant because I saved up money, is overly suspicious and made bones because I was so upset to received shoes that looks so off. 

Maybe someone can also tell me that Givenchy shoes are like this with a smell, inconsistency between the left shoe and the right shoe and the craftsmanship is different from one pair to the next.

Curious to know if this looks authentic to you though


----------



## Ly07jf

lorihmatthews said:


> You uploaded that video to YouTube back in July. And you're just looking to authenticate them now? Seems to me like you're fishing for views on the video.



I found the video of the same shoes for reference... I didn’t make the video. Lol


----------



## Ly07jf

TC1 said:


> The stock photos can also just be a "sample" that differ from production. I see the poster created the profile just to address this particular issue.. *shrug* so unclear if we'll hear more



I didn’t create the profile to address this issue... but I can see why it seems that way. I guess no one can check that my profile started back in January?


----------



## TC1

Ly07jf said:


> I didn’t create the profile to address this issue... but I can see why it seems that way. I guess no one can check that my profile started back in January?


All 6 of your posts are about the sneakers being fake. So pardon my assumption that this is the case. What was your respsonse from Italist? you mentioned you were blocked on IG..perhaps more about your experience would help us all in this thread.


----------



## Gabs007

Ly07jf said:


> Yes maybe a bit off the gun there and you’ve offered sound advice. However, someone’s gotta report the first one for them to drop off the supplier?
> I wished my experience was like the veterans of this forum too and/or like my first purchase with them.
> 
> I think the first thing that threw me off was the smell too... (I didn’t mention because it’s subjective) I don’t have many but my other luxury shoes but my Gucci Ace, Gucci Jordaan, Alexander Wang and Stuart Weitzman didn’t come with any strong scent.
> 
> I will admit I am very picky which is why I look forward to the qualities in luxury goods.
> 
> And maybe I shouldn’t have posted because my experience is just irrelevant because I saved up money, is overly suspicious and made bones because I was so upset to received shoes that looks so off.
> 
> Maybe someone can also tell me that Givenchy shoes are like this with a smell, inconsistency between the left shoe and the right shoe and the craftsmanship is different from one pair to the next.
> 
> Curious to know if this looks authentic to you though



Actually, not a massive Givenchy sneaker fan, but the pictures looked OK.

I am not saying somebody saving up for an item is irrelavant, it is just if you aren't very familiar with a brand and you compare the actual product to the stock photos, you can get the impression that it is fake, even if it is just a slight manufacturing variation.

Well, I wasn't looking over your shoulder when you exchanged messages on instagram, so I don't know what was said, but if you were very upset, you possibly used terms that weren't polite, and the person replying is somebody working there, not anybody who sent you the shoes. Why don't you email them with the pictures and ask for an explanation and say you want to return because you feel uneasy about it? Even if you are angry with a company, if you want a return, it is better to be polite, state your grievance in a cool and rational way, that way it is a lot harder for them to dismiss them.

As for smell, most sneakers have a rubber sole, so there will always be some smell, not being able to smell them over the internet, I am afraid nobody can help you here. But if you do really have doubts, why not get them authenticated? Mail the Italist as well and tell them you are planning to have them authenticated as you are really not happy with what you have received, and you do wonder if their supplier might have made a mistake.

Look, even if they are not genuine, it might not even have been deliberate, people have ordered items and returned items that were not authentic, it might have been a genuine mistake, of course it should not happen, but those mistakes can be sorted out, but only if you are calm and present your argument in a very calm and rational way.


----------



## Ly07jf

TC1 said:


> All 6 of your posts are about the sneakers being fake. So pardon my assumption that this is the case. What was your respsonse from Italist? you mentioned you were blocked on IG..perhaps more about your experience would help us all in this thread.



This was the short conversation we had on IG... I posted the parts where we actually conversed and in between was just the same images I had uploaded here... 

Already too rude?


----------



## Gabs007

Ly07jf said:


> This was the short conversation we had on IG... I posted the parts where we actually conversed and in between was just the same images I had uploaded here...
> 
> Already too rude?
> 
> View attachment 4863906
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863907



I think you might have made a public comment, they offered to follow up in email, unless something has dramatically changed, they are really good about it, even if not always timely, but since they saw the comment, I assume that you posted about them sending fakes and if you kept on bombarding them with pictures, they offered to take it to emails where they can verify. That person there possibly is addressing questions about items as well, if you keep sending and sending, and stopping them getting to others, yes, they might have to block you.


----------



## Gabs007

Let us know how it turned out, in all honesty, I think they will make it right, judging from my own experiences.

Look, if it helps, years ago I was spending some time in the South Pacific, they had a La Coste shop and I bought shorts and a shirt, went home and they seemed lighter and more flimsy, less solid, I thought I was sold fakes and went back to the shop, luckily I wasn't loud, but expressed some serious concern about material and authenticity, the guy went "Please follow me to my office" - he showed me his orders and that La Coste makes 2 editions, one regular and one for hot climates. I felt like a right boob!


----------



## Ly07jf

They had asked me to send them pictures via Instagram but I obviously thought more pictures are better than less.

Well, maybe they are doing this right but it doesn’t make mine a good experience nor feel good about their approach. Could’ve just told me we will handle this via email right of the bat and kindly ask me to remove my comments for the time being.

Anyways, I’m just sharing my experience as being upsetting. They initially offered an exchange/return so I asked for them to exchange it for the same style and size but then they turned around and said they ll offer me a return. (So I will take the return, not really a choice) Which is why I no longer will be authenticating these shoes because I don’t want to spend my hard earned money on authenticating something I am returning.

So somehow I ended up in Nordstrom and bought another pair. So we can look at them objectively. The ones at Nordstrom matched the online images. 

Here’s what they look like side by side:
We can basically play spot the difference

I have highlighted some:

Font on logo on elastic
sharp V stitching 
Tongue size and imprint
Heel cap height
Heel tab
Logo on the soles

But we can say what we want (maybe different seasons? Different batch? Different factory? They are both made in Portugal just a side note) 


Pictures tell a thousand words so maybe you can decide for yourselves. 

This is just my personal experience and I would have loved to known something like this had happened to someone before so at least it’s a calculated risk? And I will know what to do or what not to do if this happens to me. That’s the only reason I made the post initially.


----------



## Gabs007

Look, I know you are upset, but they are taking the return and I am pretty sure they will look into it, but the pictures, to me (again, not a fan of the sneakers so I wouldn't know) just indicate that there is a slight difference which could be explained by a different factory. But you are returning them, you get your money back, you have sneakers you are happy with, so it is all fine.

As an example, I have 4 different Fendi Spy bags (love that bag) despite the obvious differences in material and colour, they also have slight variations, yet they were all bought from Fendi stores, where I highly doubt they sell fakes. Same with shoes from different brands, if one is comfy and sort of timeless, I tend to get them in black, a neutral shade and a brown, and sometimes in a colour, variations do happen. Maybe in the future you will feel better if you buy directly from the brand? It might cost a bit more but the peace of mind you get, that would be priceless


----------



## Ly07jf

Yea, that’s good advice. Just buy from the retail stores for a peace of mind. 

But it really makes me wonder about my first item from them... I am too scared to even authenticate them because it cannot be returned... and I wouldn’t know what to do if they turned out to be fake... I will just try not to think about it?

Obviously not all experience will be like this. I just had a bad one. A good one in my mind is just getting the item I had wanted and that’s it. I am now stressed about how the return process goes. Never sent things back this far away... fingers crossed**


----------



## Gabs007

Look, my return went smooth and painless, I hope yours will be the same, I think maybe some wires were crossed, but hope you enjoy the sneakers you have now, in the future, also always pay with a credit card, if an item is not authentic (you will have to pay for authentication but that is usually not too expensive, less expensive than spending a few hundred for an item where you aren't sure and it will bug you forever) you can do a charge back and back it up with the authentication report


----------



## Coco.lover

I ordered a Golden Goose crossbody bag on Tuesday night and just received it today. I’m beyond happy with the bag and service. It was my first time ordering was a little apprehensive since I didn’t know the site but I’m now a customer for life. Plus I saved $$$


----------



## roxya81

long time lurker here, but just had to put my .02 in about the sudden influx of new members' glowing review of italist - it's highly suspect.  Glad i'm not the only one that noticed it.  




SCJones said:


> I shop on italist regularly, made 6~+ purchases from them? Everything I bought is authentic and arrived quickly with great tracking. I can’t help with the return questions because with their incredible prices I assume you can’t return. I worked in fashion and to get a price this good it’s usually final sale or close out (from the boutique not the brand)
> 
> I check italist first when shopping for Gucci, Loewe, golden goose, and ysl.





Michelle Leigh said:


> I have shopped on italist quite a few times and so far I have not had any issues. I purchased a large Valentino Rockstud tote bag, three Gucci Soho disco bags and a Gucci scarf, and also a Gucci cosmetic case and everything arrived promptly and in perfect new and authentic condition. The prices were so good (I’m a bargain luxury shopper). They are similar to Farfetch and that they utilize various boutiques in Europe, however their boutiques are all in Italy. It’s so nice to be able to take advantage of European prices while living in the United States and I don’t have to waste money flying to Europe to get a good deal. I work in the designer handbag industry and I handle many, many designer bags on a regular basis so I am confident the items I received from Italist have been authentic.





Lindsay1978 said:


> hello I am a loyal customer to italist !!  I confess that in two years it has been my best choice you get great designers at a very good discount, so that you can get them without discount and still exceed the prices of other platforms .... I particularly have had very good experience with them ..  I really believe that everyone will make mistakes but I confess to me it has gone super fantastic !!!!  There is variety in prices since there are several stores in Europe with items on sale some more than others make sure you place prices from less to greater .. and if you really do not have the option of free return to me I have to return some Fendi sneaker but why  I was wrong the size because in Italian it is a size and in Europe it is a little smaller but it is not a big deal either I am really happy with this platform do not hesitate to call them and they will get you out of all your doubts they will answer you very kindly believe me I am a faithful customer and really  I recommend them 100%


----------



## Coco.lover

that was literally what made me apprehensive. But I figured if anything goes wrong and they refuse to fix it I can just call my card. But my experience was pretty great. 


roxya81 said:


> long time lurker here, but just had to put my .02 in about the sudden influx of new members' glowing review of italist - it's highly suspect.  Glad i'm not the only one that noticed it.


----------



## Gabs007

Coco.lover said:


> that was literally what made me apprehensive. But I figured if anything goes wrong and they refuse to fix it I can just call my card. But my experience was pretty great.



I was first a bit careful as well, especially since they are US based and I am in Europe, but I can't complain, I had one return and while their replies were not always punctual, the experience was seriously good


----------



## ncch

hi everyone,

i know this thread is old but...

wondering how peoples recent experience has been with italist?  im close to ordering something that i'm pretty sure ill keep but they dont really say what their return fee is?  does anyone know?  

please share any recent experiences!

thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

I bought a purse from them a few months ago. No problems at all with the website, the purchase, or the shipping. I would be very happy to buy from them again.


----------



## ksuromax

within a few past months i bought a couple of hoodies and quite a few t-shirts, Balenciaga, Acne Studio, Off-White, all was smooth, fast, and hassle-free 
i believe their policy has changed, now every item has own shipping fee, and that's how they provide you the return option, just in case.


----------



## taraleigh333

So glad to have found this thread active! _Italist _has my Pinko! in greater availability and better pricing than the brand website or FarFetch (though FF does run great sales frequently). I’ve seen the _Italist_ moniker sell on Poshmark as well; curiously large Poshmark inventory for there to be zero connection. ‍♀️
Cheers! Going back over to their site tonight to see what’s in stock!


----------



## matchamallow

I purchased a Self-Portrait dress from Italist earlier this year and my experience was fine/great! like truly nothing of note to report, I'd buy from them again


----------



## ncch

i did end up ordering and got shirt today !  thanks everyone.


----------

